# Der Stein rollt...



## slowhand (15. September 2013)

Jetzt werden wohl die Behörden aktiv:
http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/regionales/9209318_NRW-Behoerde_legt_Trophaeenangler_trocken.html


----------



## antonio (15. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

was so ne reportage doch alles so schnell auf den plan ruft.
is aber alles nicht so schlimm mit der reportage sind ja einige immer noch der meinung.

antonio


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Auch ein sehr "objektiv "geschriebener Artikel....anscheinend scheint genaue Recherche bei einigen Journalisten nicht mehr zeitgem.zu sein.#d


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Geld sparen und ins Urlaub im Ausland machen. Jeder aus dem Land gebrachte Euro ist ein guter Euro!

Uns gehts hier viel zu gut, das sich unsere Politiker erlauben, so in die Hobbyausübung der Bürger einzugreifen.

Ab in die gelobten Länder Frankreich, Holland, Dänemark, Norwegen, Schweden, Polen, Tschechien...

Weitermachen...


----------



## Sharpo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ich bin mal gespannt ob se Uli Beyer & Co. an die Kandarre kriegen..oder ob es nur die kleinen einfachen Angler betrifft.

Mal schauen ob daraus ein andauernder Flächenbrand wird.


----------



## antonio (15. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

jetzt gehts doch erst mal um die teichanlagen.
da hatte einer wohl gedacht, das fernsehteam hol ich mir, das ist ne gute werbung für meine anlage.
der schuß ging nach hinten los.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt gehts doch erst mal um die teichanlagen.


 
Das ist der Punkt. Momentan interessiert sich jemand sehr intensiv für Spaßangeln in Teichanlagen. Im Fokus scheinen nicht die typischen Forellenseen (Catch and Take) zu stehen.

Clevere Profis wie z.B. Matze Koch weisen immer sehr explizit darauf hin, dass sie natürlich zum Nahrungserwerb fischen gehen, der gerade gefangene Fisch aber leider zum Verwerten etwas groß ausgefallen ist. |supergri

Die Message seitens der Behörden ist klar: Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht wird ab jetzt strenger verfolgt. 

Und was macht unser Verband? |gaehn:


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und was macht unser Verband? |gaehn:



"Unser" Verband feiert, denn das ist doch genau das was die haben wollen!


----------



## Sharpo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt gehts doch erst mal um die teichanlagen.
> da hatte einer wohl gedacht, das fernsehteam hol ich mir, das ist ne gute werbung für meine anlage.
> der schuß ging nach hinten los.
> 
> antonio



Naja...glaub mir eins, auch die Fischereiaufseher werden jetzt nochmal angespitzt genauer hinzuschauen.


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt gehts doch erst mal um die teichanlagen.


Lies doch oben verlinkten Artikel mal genau!

Da wird direkt der Sprung zu allg. C&R gemacht, _ausschließlich_ Verzehr als Grund zum Angeln angegeben und auch ein jur. Fall als Beispiel dazu angegeben. 
Da wird nicht getrennt zwischen Kommerz- & Vereinsteich!


----------



## phirania (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ich glaube der Krieg beginnt...


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Lies doch oben verlinkten Artikel mal genau!
> 
> Da wird direkt der Sprung zu allg. C&R gemacht, _ausschließlich_ Verzehr als Grund zum Angeln angegeben und auch ein jur. Fall als Beispiel dazu angegeben.
> Da wird nicht getrennt zwischen Kommerz- & Vereinsteich!



Und die "vernünftigen" Angler, die ja niemals an solchen Anlagen angeln würden und ihre Döbel und Alande an "Naturgewässern" zurücksetzen wollen, werden dann Augen machen. #c


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ich war zwar selbst noch nie Puffangeln, werde aber keinen Stein werfen!

Für mich ist es in Ordnung, wenn jemand seine Küchenforellen selbst erlegen will.
Genauso kann ich es verstehen, wenn auch ein Ottonormalangler das Erlebnis haben möchte, mal einen kapitalen Fisch, den er an natürlichen Gewässern vielleicht im ganzen Leben nicht fängt, in den Händen zu halten.

Ob man es Verantworten kann, ganz ohne Verwertungabsicht zum Angeln zu gehen, oder bedingungslos, jeden Fisch dem Wasser zu entnehmen, sehe ich als Moralfrage, die jeder für sich zu klären hat.

Der Film hat erreicht, daß nun die öffentliche Meinung, auch die, von Leuten, die keinerlei Ahnung vom Angeln haben, zur moralischen Instanz wird.

Das Problem ist aber nicht das, was wirklich am Wasser passiert, sondern, daß gerade die Angler, die in der Öffentlichkeit stehen, C&R lauthals als Religion verkünden.
(Matze ist wenigsten clever genug, das nicht so in die Kamera zu brüllen!)

Leider kapieren die wenigsten Profis die wichtigste Regel:
Fangen
Freilassen
Fresse halten!!!

Weil das nicht klappt, ist eine interne Diskussion,ausgerechnet von einem Angler#q, in die Öffentlichkeit getragen worden.

Das Angeln ist endlich in der Demokratie angekommen!:vik:

:mDie wenigen die Ahnung von der Materie haben, sind sich nicht einig.
:mUrteilen tut die ahnungslose Mehrheit, die zu allem eine feste Meinung hat.
:mDurchgesetzt wird dass dann von Beamten, die weder Ahnung noch Meinung haben, aber Vorschriften buchstabengetreu ausführen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und die "vernünftigen" Angler, die ja niemals an solchen Anlagen angeln würden und ihre Döbel und Alande an "Naturgewässern" zurücksetzen wollen, werden dann Augen machen. #c



Ich kenne dieses Situation:|supergri
Die Augen gehen links, gehen nach rechts, dann nach hinten.
Keiner da, der die juristische Korrektheit des Schlachtens dokumentieren will.
Und vor lauter Schauen ist der Fisch dann durch die Finger gerutscht...#q


----------



## ernie1973 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

...DER Stein rollt schon lange - aber - niemand will das wahrhaben...spätestens seit dem bayr. "Abknüppel-§" sollte das klar sein!!!

"Hardcore-C&R" & "Riesenangeln mit Zurücksetzpflicht nach Trophäenphoto" in Teichanlangen *kann* man mit durchaus guten Gründen auch mal kritisch hinterfragen.

Auch wenn der Aufhänger hier wohl primär das "Riesenpuffangeln" war, so wird´s auch das "Hardcore-C&R" am Ende werden, was unser Hobby weiter einschränkt & was zu noch mehr sinnbefreiten Gesetzen und Verboten führt!!!!

Auf die Gefahr weise ich seit langer Zeit schon hin.......

Wieder einmal haben wenige "extreme" Vertreter unter den Anglern der Mehrheit der "normalen" Angler geschadet....

Ich denke der "normale" Puffangler, der gegen Geld seine Forellchen oder auch mal den Stör oder Wels fängt & mitnimmt wird dies (noch) weiterhin tun können.

"Trophäenangeln" im Wortsinn finde ich höchstpersönlich auch sehr fragwürdig - egal, an welchem Gewässer - dabei wird ein Fisch letztlich zum Sportgerät degradiert und zur persönlichen "Rekordjagd" mißbraucht, wenn ´s letztlich *nur noch* darum geht, zu wiegen - zu messen und tolle Photos zu machen, damit man in der "Szene" was darstellt und prahlen kann!

Ob nun vernünftiges & maßvolles "*C&D*" ( = catch & decide) auch langfristig verboten sein wird, dass bleibt abzuwarten!

Aber - eigentlich hat sich nun wieder realisiert, wovor ich schon *lange* warne --> wenige extreme "C&R" - Angler VERMIESEN der überwiegenden Mehrheit der "Normalos" das Hobby, weil sie NICHT einfach so angeln, wie sie es wollen, sondern sich mit ihren Fängen auch noch sehr öffentlich brüsten müssen und sogar stolz darauf sind, alles wieder zurückzusetzen und dies fast sektenmäßig als "das einzig wahre Angeln" propagandieren - oder ihr angeln kommerzialisieren - "Teamangler" sind - mit Erfolgsdruck für die Sponsoren & Werbekunden....

Ich verweise nochmal mal auf das hier:

- http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html

- http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189644&page=9 


Mit ein wenig *mehr* Cleverness und etwas *weniger* extremen Außenauftritten einiger Kollegen hätten wir weitaus weniger Sorgen in der Zukunft!!!

Ein gescheiter Verband und entsprechende Lobbyarbeit könnten auch helfen - aber - damit rechnet z Zt wohl niemand mehr ernsthaft... 

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> "Hardcore-C&R" & "Riesenangeln mit Zurücksetzpflicht nach Trophäenphoto" in Teichanlangen *kann* man mit durchaus guten Gründen auch mal kritisch hinterfragen.
> 
> Auch wenn der Aufhänger hier wohl primär das "Riesenpuffangeln" war, so wird´s auch das "Hardcore-C&R" am Ende werden, was unser Hobby weiter einschränkt & was zu noch mehr sinnbefreiten Gesetzen und Verboten führt!!!!
> 
> ...








Ernie, das hast Du sehr schön zusammengefasst - volle Zustimmung !

Der Fokus liegt zunächst auf dem Großfisch-Puffangeln.

Dann geht es der Hardcore-Releaserfraktion an den Kragen.

Wie willst Du die Extremangler , die sich bspw. damit brüsten, am Tag 20 Zander zu fangen, in der Öffentlichkeit positiv darstellen?

Überhaupt nicht !

Es versteht einfach Keiner , wenn ständig der Maximalerfolg erstrebt wird ; es besteht einfach kein "vernünftiger" Grund mehr in solchen Eskapaden...wie soll man zum Eigenverzehr teils hunderte Fische im Jahr noch sinnvoll verwerten???

Es wird mit Großfischen und dutzenden Fängen posiert, 

Gründe sind (nehme ich mal an) Protzerei, Ego bzw. auch ganz wichtig Vermarktungsstrategien.



Jetzt scheint man ganz genau hinzugucken auf Behördenseite...DANKE an die entsprechenden "Angler" #q

Der normale , umsichtige, vernünftige , maßvolle Angler wird durch solche "Ikonen" der Angelszene noch tüchtig zu leiden haben !

Daher ein kleiner Tip : Gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten denn der Gesetzgeber und auch der Großteil der Bürger sieht das Angeln nun sehr kritisch - ein einfacher Leitsatz zum Abschluß :

*Lebewesen sind kein Spielzeug *, auch wenn es die Angelindustrie / Presse so suggeriert um durch Rekordjagden mehr Umsätze zu schaffen.

Die nun auftretenden Probleme sind hausgemacht, weil eine kleine Gruppe Extrem"angler" den Hals nicht voll bekommt.

Traurig aber bekannt ; nun gilt es erstmal nicht weiter Mist zu bauen und sich zu sensibilisieren - die jetzigen Zustände sind nicht (mehr) haltbar - oder konsequent im Ausland (Holland) fischen .


Meine Meinug.

R.S.


----------



## antonio (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Lies doch oben verlinkten Artikel mal genau!
> 
> Da wird direkt der Sprung zu allg. C&R gemacht, _ausschließlich_ Verzehr als Grund zum Angeln angegeben und auch ein jur. Fall als Beispiel dazu angegeben.
> Da wird nicht getrennt zwischen Kommerz- & Vereinsteich!



ich hab schon genau gelesen, deswegen ja auch erst mal, was dann weiter kommt will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Auch ein sehr "objektiv "geschriebener Artikel....anscheinend scheint genaue Recherche bei einigen Journalisten nicht mehr zeitgem.zu sein.#d



Was ist daran denn nicht "objektiv"??? - es entspricht doch leider vielerorts den Tatsachen!!!

Klar, man hätte um ganz "objektiv" zu sein wohl darauf verweisen müssen, dass lediglich ein geringer Teil der Anglerschaft *SO* angelt - aber - unwahr oder un-objektiv ist der Artikel nun leider nicht!

Die Auswüchse gibt es  - die möglichen Folgen sind bekannt - Vermeidungsstrategien für Releaser & mögliche Gefahren des übertriebenen Releasens poste ich seit Jahren!

War doch klar, dass es irgendwann dazu kommt und die Mehrheit für die Minderheit den Kopf hinhalten muss!

SS = selbst Schuld!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> SS = selbst Schuld!


Eben - hätten die Angler und ihre Verbände rechtzeitig gegen ein wissenschaftlich nicht haltbares TSG gekämpft und für ein freiheitliches Angeln, statt immer nur mit Natur- und Tierschützern im vorauseilenden Gehorsam zu kuschen, könnte vielleicht heute noch ein Angler einfach Angeln gehen wie sonst fast überall auf der Welt auch, statt vorher Jura studieren zu müssen...

Und ich garantiere, dass weiterhin nicht gemeinsam gegen ein sinnloses TSG oder einschränkende und oft genauso sinnlose Naturschutzbedingungen vorgegangen wird, dass weiterhin keine vernünftige Lobbyarbeit in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft geleistet werden wird.

Sondern weiterhin moralisch hochstehende Angler andere wegen ihrer Angelei anpissen werden..

So wie man es seit 30 Jahren kennt - und auch die Ergebnisse dieser "Politik" kennt man ja.......................

Es wurde gesät, nun wird die Ernte eingefahren....


----------



## Siever (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob se Uli Beyer & Co. an die Kandarre kriegen..oder ob es nur die kleinen einfachen Angler betrifft.
> 
> Mal schauen ob daraus ein andauernder Flächenbrand wird.


Es hört sich so an, als würdest du ihnen das gönnen...  . Im Prinzip betrifft es aber uns alle; sowohl bekannte als auch die "kleinen" Angler!


----------



## Franky (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

... und ich wette, dass es immer noch "Hobbyangler" gibt, die meinen, sie beträfe das nicht!


----------



## volkerm (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Eben Ernie- Fluch der modernen Medien. Jeder kann überall Foddos reinstellen. Futter für die andere Seite.
Einfach mal die Selbstdarstellung lassen, und gut.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Siever schrieb:


> Es hört sich so an, als würdest du ihnen das gönnen...  . Im Prinzip betrifft es aber uns alle; sowohl bekannte als auch die "kleinen" Angler!




Leider betrifft es uns wirklich "alle" - Schuld haben aber in meinen Augen *nur wenige*!!!

UND - Ja - einigen würde ich das durchaus gönnen, weil sie unser aller Hobby zu ihrem persönlichen Profit oder nur aus Spaß seit Jahren mit ihrem Tun gefährden, obwohl die Gefahren nicht neu und durchaus bekannt sind!!!

Wie soll man denn klar denkenden Menschen erklären, dass ein 90 Pfund Stör NUR deshalb in einem 30X80 m Teich schwimmt, um wieder und wieder gegen Cash gefangen, gewogen & photographiert zu werden, um anschliessend den "Angelregeln" vor Ort gemäß wieder reingeworfen zu werden.....!???!

Auf solche "Werbung" springen manche Angler halt´ an - auch nur ein rel. kleiner Teil der Gesamtanglerschaft - aber - medienwirksam leider offenbar doch zu viele so wie es scheint!?!

Ich habe auch vor Jahren schon versucht, auch die "Hardcore-Releaser" zur Mäßigung in Sachen Aussenauftritt & Selbstdarstellung zu bewegen und habe mir den Kopf zerbrochen, wie es auch für die "C&R" Fraktion weiterhin möglich sein *kann*, so zu angeln, wie sie es wollen, obwohl ich selber diese Art der Angelei nicht gut finde!

Da sich die kommerziellen Angler aber "vermarkten" müssen und die privaten "Hardcore-Releaser" es offenbar "total geil" finden, sich auf einschlägigen Internetseiten stolz mit ihren Fängen und "PB´s" zu präsentieren, wird´s wohl *noch schlimmer *werden!

Es soll doch jeder so angeln, wie er´ s mag - aber etwas Mitdenken & etwas Cleverness in der Selbstdarstellung könnte uns alle vor Schaden bewahren!!! 

--> *zur Erinnerung:*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189644

Das war mein Ausdruck von Toleranz gegenüber "andersangelnden" Kollegen - aber *auch* Eigennutz, weil ich diese Dinge habe kommen sehen, die hier gerade stattfinden!!!

Ich fahre auch zum Forellenteich - gerne & oft - sehe das als Ergänzung meines "normalen" Angelns für den Räucherofen - fange dort Portionsforellen - Lachsforellen & auch gerne mal Saiblinge zum Eigenverzehr.
Das "entlastet" meine restliche Angelei - ich kann dadurch mit mehr Augenmaß entnehmen, weil ich dort quasi am "Lebendfischverkauf" teilnehme, der mir echt Freude bereitet und bei dem man mit etwas Übung auch gute Resultate erzielen KANN.

Naja - wer nicht hören will, der muss fühlen - fühlen werden wir leider alle aufgrund der "Taten" einiger weniger Kollegen!



Warten wir´s mal ab!


Aber sagt nicht, dass niemand davor gewarnt hat!!!

Ein Verband, der Anglerinteressen vertritt könnte natürlich auch helfen - aber damit ist vorerst wohl leider nicht zu rechnen!!!


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Schuld haben aber in meinen Augen nur wenige!!!


Seh ich genauso.
Die Verbände/Funktionäre der letzten 30 Jahre..



> Wie soll man denn klar denkenden Menschen erklären, dass ein 90 Pfund Stör NUR deshalb in einem 30X80 m Teich schwimmt, um wieder und wieder gegen Cash gefangen, gewogen & photographiert zu werden, um anschliessend den "Angelregeln" vor Ort gemäß wieder reingeworfen zu werden.....!


Denn natürlich ginge das, wenn man dafür kämpfen würde - ist weltweit außer in Deutschland ja fast nirgends ein "Problem"..

Und das Problem ist hausgemacht, wie ernie zurecht schreibt:
Hätten die Angler und ihre Verbände rechtzeitig gegen ein wissenschaftlich nicht haltbares TSG gekämpft und für ein freiheitliches Angeln, statt immer nur mit Natur- und Tierschützern im vorauseilenden Gehorsam zu kuschen, könnte vielleicht heute noch ein Angler einfach Angeln gehen wie sonst fast überall auf der Welt auch, statt vorher Jura studieren zu müssen...

Und ich garantiere, dass weiterhin nicht gemeinsam gegen ein sinnloses TSG oder einschränkende und oft genauso sinnlose Naturschutzbedingungen vorgegangen wird, dass weiterhin keine vernünftige Lobbyarbeit in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft geleistet werden wird.

Sondern weiterhin moralisch hochstehende Angler andere wegen ihrer Angelei anpissen werden..

So wie man es seit 30 Jahren kennt - und auch die Ergebnisse dieser "Politik" kennt man ja.......................

Es wurde gesät, nun wird die Ernte eingefahren....


----------



## Sharpo (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Siever schrieb:


> Es hört sich so an, als würdest du ihnen das gönnen...  . Im Prinzip betrifft es aber uns alle; sowohl bekannte als auch die "kleinen" Angler!




Nein absolut nicht. Ob ich nun übergrosse Fische zurücksetze oder ob ich geschonte Fische zurücksetze.
Für mich prinzipiel kein Unterschied.

Ich fragte mich nur, wen pissen se ans Bein? Trauen sich die Behörden und Verbände an die Grossen ran?
Und wie passt dann so manche Kooperation der LV mit diesen Trophäenanglern?


----------



## Purist (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber nicht das, was wirklich am Wasser passiert, sondern, daß gerade die Angler, die in der Öffentlichkeit stehen, C&R lauthals als Religion verkünden.
> (Matze ist wenigsten clever genug, das nicht so in die Kamera zu brüllen!)
> 
> Leider kapieren die wenigsten Profis die wichtigste Regel:
> ...



Und das macht Herr Koch? |kopfkrat
Der liefert sogar massenweise Videobeweise für sein teilweise fragwürdiges Verhalten und predigt seine spezielle Meinung in die Köpfe der Petrijünger. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sondern weiterhin moralisch hochstehende Angler andere wegen ihrer Angelei anpissen werden..
> 
> So wie man es seit 30 Jahren kennt - und auch die Ergebnisse dieser "Politik" kennt man ja.......................
> 
> Es wurde gesät, nun wird die Ernte eingefahren....



Die Angler sind also selbst Schuld, weil sie sich in der Vergangenheit um ein (falsches?) gutes Image bemüht haben, welches sie nicht (oder nie?) erfüllen konnten?

Mir kommt die Sichtweise zu einseitig vor. Das was momentan hier gerade gärt sind noch immer Importe (Ideologie und Methoden) aus anderen Ländern und deren unmittelbare Folgen am heimischen Gewässer. Die Verbände haben über Jahrzehnte den Angelsport in Deutschland als etwas verankert (auch im Recht), was kaum mit dem konform ist, was "herüberschwappte". 

Eigentlich müsste man diese Entwicklung als "greenwashing" bezeichnen. Angelsport ohne das Fische leiden müssen, dank C&R, schöne Fotos von immer größeren Fischen, gleichzeitig mit der zwingenden Notwendigkeit der extremen Spezialisierung, der materiellen Aufrüstung, schließlich müssen Fische mehrfach in ihrem Leben an den Haken. Ich würde das kontinuierliche Profitmaximierung nennen, die durch das positive Image dieses Imports ein Selbstläufer zu sein scheint... Wie sehr sind die Anglerzahlen, in Deutschland, eigentlich in den vergangenen 20 Jahren gewachsen? Keine Folge dieser Entwicklung? Ich mag's nicht glauben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> . Angelsport ohne das Fische leiden müssen,


Wer Fischen Leiden zugesteht, muss auch kapieren, dass Fische beim Angeln IMMER leiden..

Und es dann so, wie es Bundesregierung und Tierschutzgesetz implizit vorgeben, auch dann faktisch richtig ist:
JEDER Angler ist ein Tierquäler.

Nur das reine Abknüppeln (eingeschränkt auch Hege, wobei das mit Netzen, Elektro, Reusen eh besser als mit Angeln geregelt werden könnte) zählt dann als "Entschuldigung" fürs "Quälen" - wie bei der Massentierhaltung/Schlachtung halt auch.

Es gibt keine "guten Angler", die keine Fische quälen im Sinne des Gesetzes oder der Regierung..

Und daher isses auch vollkommen wurscht, ob sich ein Teil der Angler da bemüht und meint, moralisch hochstehender zu sein oder gar durch Angeln auch noch Tierschützer..

Man sieht ja, was aktuell passiert - und es wird nicht enden, es hat erst angefangen.

Der VDSF hat nicht gekämpft gegen rechtlichen, politischen, gesellschaftlichen und medialen  Unfug, sondern ist im vorauseilenden Gehorsam eingeknickt..

Nun wird, wie gesagt, die Ernte eingefahren, deren Saat der VDSF in den letzten 30 Jahren gelegt hat.......

Und der (VDSF)DAFV macht genau da weiter.

Auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung stellte Frau Dr. ja jetzt gerade am Samstag klar, dass der (VDSF)DAFV zuerst Naturschutzverband sei und Angeln immer nachrangig zu behandeln sei........


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Das Angeln ist endlich in der Demokratie angekommen!:vik:
> 
> :mDie wenigen die Ahnung von der Materie haben, sind sich nicht einig.
> :mUrteilen tut die ahnungslose Mehrheit, die zu allem eine feste Meinung hat.
> :mDurchgesetzt wird dass dann von Beamten, die weder Ahnung noch Meinung haben, aber Vorschriften buchstabengetreu ausführen.


Sehr schön verfasst.
Betrifft wirklich alle Lebensbereiche.



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Fangen
> Freilassen
> Fresse halten!!!


Ja, so könnte man es machen, so wird's auch viel gemacht.
Beispielsweise wird das Abknüppelgebot in Bayern auch nicht befolgt, weil die Devise gilt, "Mir san mir, leben und leben lassen".

Aber wie lange geht so was gut?
Sollten die Regeln/Gesetze nicht halbwegs der Lebenswirklichkeit entsprechen und wenigstens etwas Sinn & Verstand haben?

Das, was jahrzehntelang von Anglern, bzw. Verbänden in vorauseilendem Gehorsam abgenickt und erduldet wurde, weil man sich schlichtweg nicht dran hält und es auch keinen großartig interessierte wird jetzt zum Bumerang.

Klare Worte, für das stehen was man tut und Veränderungen fordern wäre eine andere Möglichkeit.
Aber da könnte der Zug bereits abgefahren sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sollten die Regeln/Gesetze nicht halbwegs der Lebenswirklichkeit entsprechen und wenigstens etwas Sinn & Verstand haben?


 
In Bayern sehe ich schon zu großen Teilen gelebte Lebenswirklichkeit, zumindest in den Vereinen, die ich kenne. Man geht dort tatsächlich ans Wasser, um Fische zur Verwertung zu entnehmen, nimmt sich aber die Freiheit heraus, nicht ins "Beuteschema" passende Fische auch wieder zurückzusetzen. In diesem Spannungsfeld zwischen Fischereigesetz und Tierschutzgesetz hat man sich arrangiert und alle können damit leben.

Das Problem sind tatsächlich die Extremfälle. Ich halte persönlich auch nix davon, Fische als Spielzeug zu halten.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer Fischen Leiden zugesteht, muss auch kapieren, dass Fische beim Angeln IMMER leiden..
> 
> Und es dann so, wie es Bundesregierung und Tierschutzgesetz implizit vorgeben, auch dann faktisch richtig ist:
> JEDER Angler ist ein Tierquäler.
> ...




Sieh´ das mal nicht so eng mit der Rechtslage - jede medizinische Operation ist zunächst einmal rechtlich auch *eine Körperverletzung* durch den Arzt - die ist aber in der Regel durch Einwilligung / mutmassliche Einwilligung *gerechtfertigt*, solange der Eingriff "lege artis" - also nach den Regeln der ärtztlichen Kunst erfolgt!

Wenn einer aber nun grundlos - ohne Einwilligung - und nur zum persönlichen Spass oder "stümperhaft" operiert, dann nimmt´s für den Arzt auch kein gutes Ende!

Das auch zu RECHT!

Ja - ein Fisch ist kein Mensch - völlig richtig - aber - die Rechtslage gibt schon einiges an Rechtfertigung her für uns Angler - aber deswegen kann ein Fisch nach unserem geltenden Recht trotzdem nicht zum reinen Spaßobjekt des Menschen degradiert werden!



Netter Vergleich & einer der Gründe, warum Mediziner & Juristen auch oft & gerne streiten!




Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Du vergisst, dass keine Medien, durchgeknallte, spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer, die Grünen, Schützerkompatible Medien und weitere anglerfeindliche Organisationen und Gruppierungen deswegen den Medizinern auf die Pelle rücken - den Anglern, dank der Versäumnisse der Verbände, dagegen schon, wie man hier am Threadeingangsposting ja sieht...

Aber ruhig weiter die Augen zumachen und den Kopp in den Sand stecken -  hat schon viele Vogelstrauße gerettet......


----------



## Andal (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und die "vernünftigen" Angler, die ja niemals an solchen Anlagen angeln würden und ihre Döbel und Alande an "Naturgewässern" zurücksetzen wollen, werden dann Augen machen. #c



Wir werden dann vermehrt ohne Widerhaken angeln. Wir erfreuen uns am Fisch, lassen die Schnur locker und er schwimmt unbeschadet von dannen. Jedenfalls so lange, bis man dem Fisch das abkommen auch verbieten wird.


----------



## Eitsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ich habe mir den Artikel mal druchgelesen und kann nur den Kopf schütteln.... #d

Allerdings muss ich sagen, in einem Punkt gebe ich denen recht:
Die Tierquälerei muss ein Ende haben!

JA! Es gibt genug "Angler" die keine Ahnung und kein Verantwortungsbewusstsein haben. 

Hier eine kleine Anekdote: 

Ein Angler fängt neben mir einen Barsch. Natürlich ist der Haken kompeltt geschluckt. 
So, in so einer Situation würde ich versuchen den Haken zu entfernen. Falls das nicht geht Barsch weidgerecht töten, oder Vorfach abschneiden, sofern es kein 15cm Barsch ist der einen größe 2 Haken im Maul hat. 
So, besagter Angler pühlt dem armen Fisch mit einem viel zu großen Hakenentferner im Maul rum. Oder was heißt im Maul, bein rausnehmen des Hakenentferners klebt an der spitze Verdautes und Kot! Wo zum Teufel war der damit?!?! 
Einige Sekunden später dreht sich dieser Depp zu mir mit den Vorten: Oh, da ist aber was schief gelaufen. Er hält den Haken samt Oberkiefer und Magen des Barsches in der Hand. 
Das Tier zappelt und er schmeißt ihn zurück! 
Während ich noch dabei war den Typen zur Sau zu machen, er besaß nämlich nichtmal einen Angleschein, kam der Barsch an die Oberfläche und zappelte dort völlig orientierungslos rum. Ich habe ihn mit dem Kescher gefangen und erlöst...

was ich damit sagen will; Besonders in diesen Angelpuffs und sonst wo gibt es Menschen, die das Tier eben nicht gut behandeln!
Ich und meine Kumpels legen wert auf folgende Dinge: 
Ist das Tier verletzt? 
Ist das Tier gesund? 
Falls druch den Haken eine Verletzung vorliegt, ist es verantwortungsbewusst das Tier wieder zurück zu setzen?

Ich denke viele, behandeln den Fisch nicht mit dem nötigen Respekt. 

Das sind aber die wenigsten! Gott sei dank!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und die "vernünftigen" Angler, die ja niemals an solchen Anlagen angeln würden und ihre Döbel und Alande an "Naturgewässern" zurücksetzen wollen, werden dann Augen machen. #c


 
Das ist alles nicht ganz einfach. Bei uns im Verein gab's Ärger, weil ein paar Jugendliche mit großem Spaß ein Dutzend maßige Satzkarpfen rausgefischt und wieder zurückgesetzt haben. Da ist der Vorstand eingeschritten und hat eine Ansage gemacht. Geht so nicht.

Gleiches gilt bei den Döbeln: Wer keine Döbel will, die aber ständig an der Angel hat, muss die Methode umstellen. Wer hingegen die 20er Schniepel zurücksetzt, weil die eh nicht sinnvoll verwertbar sind, wird hier nie Ärger bekommen.

Kein Mensch wird bei uns aber was sagen, wenn jemand am Tag ein oder 2 Karpfen, die nicht seinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, zurücksetzt. Oder die Brassen, die sich als Beifang halt ab und zu einfinden. Das Ganze muss halt im Rahmen bleiben. Was dieser Rahmen ist, bleibt Auslegungssache und sollte am Besten nicht ausgetestet werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Ich denke viele, behandeln den Fisch nicht mit dem nötigen Respekt.
> 
> Das sind aber die wenigsten! Gott sei dank!



Wie denn nu?
Viele oder die wenigsten?


Fehler passieren(gerade Anfängern mal)!

Also lieber helfen als anscheixxen!#h


Die allermeisten Angler behandeln Fische mit den nötigen respekt!
Es kommen aber immer wieder Anfänger dazu und denen muss man helfen.


----------



## Bobster (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

In einigen Jahren dann nur noch hier...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=56873


----------



## Jose (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie denn nu?
> Viele oder die wenigsten?
> ...



evtl. so: den wenigsten  fehlt es an respekt - das sind aber immer noch (zu) viele.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Jose schrieb:


> evtl. so: den wenigsten  fehlt es an respekt - das sind aber immer noch (zu) viele.



So wird schon eher n Schuh draus.


----------



## Chris85m (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

ich frage mich ernsthaft wie z.b. ein c&r verbot oder eine angelei nur des verwertens wegen kontrolliert und überwacht werden soll?
 erst recht wenn ich hier manchmal über die zustände am rhein lese..das ja noch nicht mal kontrolliert wird ob überhaupt ein angelschein vorliegt..

andererseits macht es mich schon nachdenklich wenn ich sehe wieviel einschränkungen es allein seit meiner jugendzeit schon für uns gegeben hat..

da mag ich auch nicht beruhigt in die zukunft blicken wenn z.b. ein angelgerätehändler mir sagt das die noch mehr verbote und regelungen nicht durch bekommen weil da zuviel geld hintersteckt #d


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Chris85m schrieb:


> andererseits macht es mich schon nachdenklich wenn ich sehe wieviel einschränkungen es allein seit meiner jugendzeit schon für uns gegeben hat..
> 
> da mag ich auch nicht beruhigt in die zukunft blicken wenn z.b. ein angelgerätehändler mir sagt das die noch mehr verbote und regelungen nicht durch bekommen weil da zuviel geld hintersteckt #d


 
Geht nicht nur uns so. Frag mal Jäger, was sich für die in der letzten Zeit so geändert hat. |uhoh:

Oder Bauern.


----------



## CRegenschein (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Chris85m schrieb:


> ich frage mich ernsthaft wie z.b. ein c&r verbot oder eine angelei nur des verwertens wegen kontrolliert und überwacht werden soll?
> erst recht wenn ich hier manchmal über die zustände am rhein lese..das ja noch nicht mal kontrolliert wird ob überhaupt ein angelschein vorliegt..



So eine Diskussion wird sicher auch noch kommen. 

Dann stellt man fest: für die Kontrollen fehlt das Geld. 

Um dann Geld für die Kontrollen zu bekommen, wird ein neuer Stempel erfunden, den man sich jedes Jahr für viel Euro-Dollar in den Schein kaufen muss. Insbesondere mit einer FDP Frau an der Spitze des Verbandes sind solche elitären Überlegungen bestimmt nicht abwegig.

CRegenschein


----------



## Andal (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Aber Hauptsache, man fällt in vorauseilendem Gehorsam schon mal einer Panik anheim, malt alles in dunkelschwärzesten Farben aus, um am Ende festzustellen, dass es doch nicht so heiss gegessen wie gekocht wird.

Leute schaut doch bitte kurz auf den Jahreskalender. Wir befinden uns kurz nach dem Sommerloch mitten im Bundestagswahlkampf und eine Woche vor selbigem Entscheid. In dieser Spanne haut jeder auf die Kacke, dass es nur so vor Populismus spritzt.

Heute in acht Tagen sind die Karten neu verteilt, wie auch immer. Dann geht es an den entscheidenden Stellen erst mal um Posten und die eigenen Bezüge. Glaubt ihr wirklich ernsthaft, dass sich dann, ob so wichtiger Dinge an anderen Stellen, noch irgendwer mit Fischen in Bordellen befasst?

Dann gehts erst mal darum, dass der eigene Sack schön voll wird, bevor man dann vielleicht vor der nächsten Wahl wieder mit populistischem Dreck um sich werfen wird. And so on...!


----------



## gaerbsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

ENDLICH passiert mal was. Die ganzen Anlagen wo die größsten Fische, meiner Meinung nach oft auch nicht waidgerecht, gehalten werden damit auch die unfähigsten Angler mal Ihren Stör oder Waller fangen können gehören alle dicht gemacht. Ein unglaubliches Leid wird da den Fischen zugefügt, ohne Aussicht auf den erlösenden Tod, weil ja immer wieder reingschmissen nach der Foto Session. 

Und die ganzen C&R Verfechter werden auch noch Ihr blaues Wunder erleben. Und ich hoffe auch die ganzen Teamangler etc. Das muss aufhören.

Wir haben es mit Lebewesen zu tun!!! Entweder führt man diese einer sinvollen Verwertung zu oder man hört auf Ihnen nach zu stellen. Ganz gleich ob Schmerzempfinden oder nicht! Und so schwachsinnige Sätze wie: Wir stehen über der Natur. Einen Scheiß tun wir. Wir haben uns genauso anzupassen, und uns nicht das Recht raus zu nehmen zu machen was wir wollen. Sonst wird uns die gute Natur noch zeigen wer wo steht wenn wir so weitermachen.

Bei einer guten Besatzpolitik und einer Beurteilung des Gewässers, wie viele Angler sinnvoll sind, und einer daraus folgenden Kartenlimitierung steht einem C&R Verbot nichts im Weg. Dann kann vielleicht nicht jeder Angeln. Ja und??? Kann auch nicht jeder Jäger oder was auch immer werden. Ganz einfach!


----------



## NedRise (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich war zwar selbst noch nie Puffangeln, werde aber keinen Stein werfen!
> 
> :mDie wenigen die Ahnung von der Materie haben, sind sich nicht einig.
> :mUrteilen tut die ahnungslose Mehrheit, die zu allem eine feste Meinung hat.
> :mDurchgesetzt wird dass dann von Beamten, die weder Ahnung noch Meinung haben, aber Vorschriften buchstabengetreu ausführen.



So sehe ich das auch,gut beschrieben viel glauben,viel meinen wenig wissen und jetzt die eigenen Vorstellungen (gesetzlich) anderen aufdrücken.

Nicht dass es dass unter Angler nicht gebe, gibt ja viele die sind besser als andere, hat man jetzt bei der Disskussion wieder gemerkt.

Freuen sich ja einige das es den "Puffanglern" an den Kragen geht. Und nein ich angele nicht an solchen Anlagen, viele Vereinsteiche inklusive der dort geltenden Bestimmungen sind keinen Deut besser.

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> ENDLICH passiert mal was. Die ganzen Anlagen wo die größsten Fische, meiner Meinung nach oft auch nicht waidgerecht, gehalten werden damit auch die unfähigsten Angler mal Ihren Stör oder Waller fangen können gehören alle dicht gemacht. Ein unglaubliches Leid wird da den Fischen zugefügt, ohne Aussicht auf den erlösenden Tod, weil ja immer wieder reingschmissen nach der Foto Session.
> 
> Und die ganzen C&R Verfechter werden auch noch Ihr blaues Wunder erleben. Und ich hoffe auch die ganzen Teamangler etc. Das muss aufhören.
> 
> Wir haben es mit Lebewesen zu tun!!! Entweder führt man diese einer sinvollen Verwertung zu oder man hört auf Ihnen nach zu stellen.  Ganz gleich ob Schmerzempfinden oder nicht! Und so schwachsinnige Sätze wie: Wir stehen über der Natur. Einen Scheiß tun wir. Wir haben uns genauso anzupassen, und uns nicht das Recht raus zu nehmen zu machen was wir wollen. Sonst wird uns die gute Natur noch zeigen wer wo steht wenn wir so weitermachen.



Was denn fürn Leid bittschön?
Und welcher Fisch sagt, dass er lieber stirbt als lebt?
Dichte den Fischen mal keine menschlichen Züge an!

Du solltest dir dringend ein andere Hobby suchen(falls du Angler bist)!


----------



## CRegenschein (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



NedRise schrieb:


> Freuen sich ja einige das es den "Puffanglern" an den Kragen geht. Und nein ich angele nicht an solchen Anlagen, viele Vereinsteiche inklusive der dort geltenden Bestimmungen sind keinen Deut besser.
> l



Wir drehen uns da ja schon seit Tagen im Kreis. 
Niemand freut sich, dass es "den Teichanglern" (wer auch immer das sein mag) an den Kragen geht. Geht es im übrigen auch gar nicht. 

Hier geht es um das Fangen von "Zoo"-Tieren bzw. "Zirkus"-Tieren, die nur ob des Drills in einem viel zu kleinen Tümpel gehalten werden. 

Hier erschließt sich mir im übrigen auch nicht der Wert der entstandenen Fotografien bzw. Abziehbildern: wenn ein Fotograf einen Zoo-Löwen ablichtet hat so ein Bild bei weitem nicht den Stellenwert, den ein Naturfotograf in monatelanger Geduld beim Pirschen an ein Wildtier erhält. Und das aus gutem Grund. Daher sollte man diese ganzen Zoo-Fangbilder auch als solche entwerten.

CRegenschein


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> ENDLICH passiert mal was. Die ganzen Anlagen wo die größsten Fische, meiner Meinung nach oft auch nicht waidgerecht, gehalten werden damit auch die unfähigsten Angler mal Ihren Stör oder Waller fangen können gehören alle dicht gemacht. Ein unglaubliches Leid wird da den Fischen zugefügt, ohne Aussicht auf den erlösenden Tod, weil ja immer wieder reingschmissen nach der Foto Session.
> 
> Und die ganzen C&R Verfechter werden auch noch Ihr blaues Wunder erleben. Und ich hoffe auch die ganzen Teamangler etc. Das muss aufhören.
> 
> ...


 
Don't feed the troll!

Der hat schon Chips und kaltes Bier bereitgestellt und lacht sich nen Ast über jeden Kommentar.


----------



## gaerbsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was denn fürn Leid bittschön?
> Und welcher Fisch sagt, dass er lieber stirbt als lebt?
> Dichte den Fischen mal keine menschlichen Züge an!
> 
> Du solltest dir dringend ein andere Hobby suchen(falls du Angler bist)!


 
Ich will jetzt nicht auf dem Schmerzempfinden rumreiten. Aber vielleicht kannst du dir vorstellen das der Waller nicht Juhuu schreit wenn er in einer viel zu kleinen Teichanlage gehalten wird und jede Woche da rausgezogen wird für ne kleine Fotosession?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht auf dem Schmerzempfinden rumreiten.



Das klang eben noch ganz anders.......



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kannst du dir vorstellen das der Waller nicht Juhuu schreit wenn er in einer viel zu kleinen Teichanlage gehalten wird und jede Woche da rausgezogen wird für ne kleine Fotosession?




Ich kann mir nichtmal vorstellen, dass Waller überhaupt schreien können.#d
Also vermenschliche doch bitte nicht alles!


----------



## NedRise (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Du solltest dir dringend ein andere Hobby suchen(falls du Angler bist)![/QUOTE]

Dringend,was aber evtl. hilft Selbstkeisteiung zur Buße für das verursachte leid,altes Mittel und erprobt#d


----------



## gaerbsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das klang eben noch ganz anders.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Habe bis jetzt auch noch keinen schreien hören, dann wirds wohl passen?

Mich würde mal deine Meinung zu den sogenannten Anlagen interessieren, wo C&R der dicken Waller und Störe erlaubt ist, und wo die Teiche meiner Meinung nach oft nicht waidgerecht sind. Und so ein dicker Stör kann auch schonmal 1000 Euro kosten, wer will das bitet bezahlen. Dann kommt ja keiner mehr.

Solange ich nicht weiß wie du darüber denkst ist jede Diskussion hinfällig.


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

hat hier irgend jemand jemals, einen Waller ein Wort sprechen gehört? 
& ja, ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Sharpo (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Chris85m schrieb:


> ich frage mich ernsthaft wie z.b. ein c&r verbot oder eine angelei nur des verwertens wegen kontrolliert und überwacht werden soll?
> erst recht wenn ich hier manchmal über die zustände am rhein lese..das ja noch nicht mal kontrolliert wird ob überhaupt ein angelschein vorliegt..
> 
> andererseits macht es mich schon nachdenklich wenn ich sehe wieviel einschränkungen es allein seit meiner jugendzeit schon für uns gegeben hat..
> ...




Das ausschliesslich wegen der Trophäe (C&R) geangelt wird, wird man beim normalen Angler kaum belegen können.
Problematisch wird es wenn die Kameraausrüstung am See aufgebaut wurde und professionellem Anschein hat.
Aber auch da, muss erstmal die grundsätzliche Nichtverwertungsbereitschaft bewiesen werden.
Selektiv Angeln wäre auch kein Beweis fürs Trophäenangeln.


Probleme werden eher Angelteiche bekommen die Grossfische einsetzen und deren Entnahme verbieten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Mich würde mal deine Meinung zu den sogenannten Anlagen interessieren




Na gut - weil du es bist.:m
Meiner Menung nach sind diese kommerziellen, gut besetzten Angelgewässer selbsterschaffene Oasen in einer industrialisierten Umwelt.
daher gibts sie auch überwiegend dort wo viele Leute(Angler) sich mit wenig Wasser arrangieren müssen.
In den wasserreichen Gegenden gibt es wenig bis keine dieser Anlagen.

Dazu kommt die Zeit - ein immer knapper werdendes Gut in dieser geldorientierten Gesellschaft - die nicht jeder Angler, der ein paar Stunden in der Natur verbringen möchte im Überfluss hat.
Es bleiben neben der Verpflichtung für den Staat Steuern zu erarbeiten und die Familie zu versoregn oft nur Stunden in der Woche übrig um seinem Hobby zu frönen.

Gut dass es da diese Anlagen gibt, die einen schnellen Erfolg ermöglichen!
Dass ein gefangener Fisch nicht immer auch verwertet wird, ist doch völlig normal. Er kann zu groß oder zu klein sein oder einfach nicht unter die bevorzugten Speisefische fallen.

Ich glaube deshalb aber nicht, dass es dem Fisch lieber wäre  getötet zu werden(oder um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen - erlöst).
Die Chance auf Leben ist immer höher zu bewerten als der sichere Tod!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Mich würde mal deine Meinung zu den sogenannten Anlagen interessieren, wo C&R der dicken Waller und Störe erlaubt ist, und wo die Teiche meiner Meinung nach oft nicht waidgerecht sind. Und so ein dicker Stör kann auch schonmal 1000 Euro kosten, wer will das bitet bezahlen. Dann kommt ja keiner mehr.


 
Ich kann dir sagen, was ich darüber denke: Völlig unabhängig davon, ob Fische Schmerz empfinden oder nicht finde ich solche Anlagen genau so pervers, als würde man Wildgehege mit kapitalen Rothirschen und Keilern aufbauen, die dann von Interessenten zur Bespaßung abgeschossen werden dürfen. Ich finde sowas ethisch daneben.

Ganz anders sehe ich es, wenn Teichanlagen mit dem Ziel der Entnahme besetzt werden. Gleiches machen Anglervereine in ganz Deutschland mit ihren Gewässern. Sonst wird Angeln schnell eine sehr elitäre Angelegenheit.


----------



## gründler (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> als würde man Wildgehege mit kapitalen Rothirschen und Keilern aufbauen, die dann von Interessenten zur Bespaßung abgeschossen werden dürfen.


 

Gibt es!


|wavey:


----------



## NedRise (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Hier geht es um das Fangen von "Zoo"-Tieren bzw. "Zirkus"-Tieren, die nur ob des Drills in einem viel zu kleinen Tümpel gehalten werden. 

Schau mal, nicht jeder kann es sich leisten in Angelurlaub zu fahren oder hat die Möglichkeit an einem Gewässer zu angeln an dem es Kapitale Fische gibt, also fährt er in einem Angelpark in dem er die Möglichkeit hat auch einen kapitalen Fisch zu fangen.

Dort schwimmen ja nicht nur Riesen rum,sondern auch Fische die man mitnehmen kann. Kann man es diesen Leuten wirklich übelnehmen das sie dort angeln? Ich persönlich würde es nicht machen allein wegen der Atmosphäre die dort herrscht.

Es ist für mich aber so in der Gesellschaft  , es geht immer um Profit, und mit Tieren wird überall Geld verdient das jetzt ausgerechnet dem Betreiber dieser Anlage anzukreiden das er so sein Geld verdient ist scheinheilig.

Ob das jetzt so ok ist kann und sollte man Disskutieren,aber der Anfang sollte da ganz wo anders gemacht werden.

Aber ok,einfach verbieten,die Anlage zu machen, die Existenz des Mannes kaputtmachen und dann ist das schlechte Gewissen beruhigt.

Wenn du heute zu Mittag ist überleg mal wie das zustande kam das dein Essen jetzt auf dem Tisch liegt und wie es wohl produziert wurde. Die ganze Disskussion ist scheinheilig.

Ich kann mein Tun und meine Leidenschaft absolut für mich Vertreten, wer aber moraliche Bedenken hat soll es halt anders handhaben.Zur Not auch gar nicht angeln,vegetarisch,vegan oder wie auch immer leben.Jedem das seine. Aber bitte nicht die eigene Moral als Mass allerdinge auf alle übertragen.

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na gut - weil du es bist.:m
> Meiner Menung nach sind diese kommerziellen, gut besetzten Angelgewässer selbsterschaffene Oasen in einer industrialisierten Umwelt.
> daher gibts sie auch überwiegend dort wo viele Leute(Angler) sich mit wenig Wasser arrangieren müssen.
> In den wasserreichen Gegenden gibt es wenig bis keine dieser Anlagen.
> ...


 
Hat er gut geschrieben#hvolle Zustimmung!

Alles andere führt nur zur Diskussion über "gute" und "schlechte" Angler und macht uns insgesamt angreifbar, denkt mal drüber nach 
Gruß A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gründler schrieb:


> Gibt es!
> |wavey:


 
Dann hoffentlich nicht mehr lange.


----------



## gaerbsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na gut...!


 

Vielen Dank für deine Meinung. Du hast mit deinem Text natürlich Recht. Zeit, schneller Erfolg etc. Natürlich kann ein zu kleiner Fisch auch mal wieder reingeschmisen werden. Wenn ich an der Elbe bin und einen Zander fange der das Maß hat aber voll mit Laich ist dann schmeiße ich den auch wieder rein. Selbstverständlich! Da wären mir mögliche Konsequenzen völlig Wurst!

Aber wer mit dem Ziel an eine Teichanlage fährt, nen dicken Waller oder Stör zu fangen, für ein Foto dann finde ich das nicht ok. 

Wer dahin fährt um schnell ein paar Forellen fürs Abendbrot zu fangen, und mal ne kleine reinwirft, völlig in Ordnung!

Solche Anlagen grundsätzlich zu schließen wäre der falsche Weg, aber mal darüber nach zu denken ob alles was da so gemacht wird richtig ist wäre doch mal ein Ansatz.


----------



## NedRise (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na gut - weil du es bist.:m
> Meiner Menung nach sind diese kommerziellen, gut besetzten Angelgewässer selbsterschaffene Oasen in einer industrialisierten Umwelt.
> daher gibts sie auch überwiegend dort wo viele Leute(Angler) sich mit wenig Wasser arrangieren müssen.
> In den wasserreichen Gegenden gibt es wenig bis keine dieser Anlagen.
> ...



So wollte ich es eigentlich sagen,ich bin jetzt raus dem gibts nichts zuzufügen.

Schönen Gruss an alle.


----------



## Chris85m (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Klar ist meiner meinung nach das der waidgerechte umgang mit lebewesen für uns alle extrem wichtig sein sollte...

Klar ist auch das in jeder situation oder branche einige dies nicht beachtenswert finden...sei es durch profitgier oder sog. potenzgehabe wie das einige beschreiben...

In der heutigen zeit ist durch das internet und die schnellen medien einiges der öffentlichkeit viel schneller zugänglich und rückt damit eher in den focus was früher eher verborgen blieb..

Die zeiten haben sich doch verändert...

Früher wird vielleicht der großteil der anhänger unseres hobby rein der verwertung der fische willens angeln gegangen sein...aber in den heutigen zeiten wo man in den supermärkten fisch fast geschenkt bekommt ist das doch wohl nicht mehr ganz der fall...

oder glaubt irgendjemand wirklich das man z.b. 125 euro aufnahmegebühr + 75 jahresbeitrag + 16 alle fünf jahre zur scheinerneuerung + unzählige naturschutzeinsätze + etc pp..ausgibt nur um einen fisch zu essen den man sonst ohne weiteren größeren aufwand im sb markt um die ecke für fast nix hinterhergeworfen bekommt? 

einigen politikern oder naturschutzverbänden scheint es ja wirklich viel um die öffentliche darstellung zu gehen..auch auf kosten der realität...und um macht.. die lobby mit dem größten einfluss sichert dies und meistens auch noch weit nach ihrer politischen karriere..

da stell ich mir die frage....können wir eigentlich aus ethischer und objektiver sichtweise wirklich eine diskussion zu so manchen plänen aus politik und interessensverbänden führen?

ist es nicht in wahrheit so das jeder gegen jeden argumentiert und nur auf die belange seines klientels bedacht ist?..es gibt nicht *DIE* lösung die alle zugute kommt...es wird immer einen geben der *bluten* muß..sei es auch mit total weltfremden argumenten...(siehe nachtangelverbot etc...)

Andal mag recht haben in seinen ausführungen...und jeder der seiten die hier pro und contra sind beinhaltet wahrheiten..

aber ist das ganze wrklich zielführend?
und was genau ist das ziel?
und wer zeigt mal lösungswege auf?

fragen über fragen..


----------



## CRegenschein (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hier geht es um das Fangen von "Zoo"-Tieren bzw. "Zirkus"-Tieren, die nur ob des Drills in einem viel zu kleinen Tümpel gehalten werden.
> 
> Schau mal, nicht jeder kann es sich leisten in Angelurlaub zu fahren oder hat die Möglichkeit an einem Gewässer zu angeln an dem es Kapitale Fische gibt, also fährt er in einem Angelpark in dem er die Möglichkeit hat auch einen kapitalen Fisch zu fangen.
> 
> ...



Du hast Recht, die Diskussion ist mehr als scheinheilig! Dazu habe ich mich aber auch schon vorher in einem anderen Thread geauessert.

Es wird nur immer wieder der Eindruck erweckt, als würde man sich freuen, wenn es "den Puffanglern" an den Kragen ginge. Das hatten wir jetzt schon zigfach als Aussage im Raum. Nennen wir das Kind doch einfach beim Namen, dann können wir darüber diskutieren: über das Zirkusangeln.

Man kann sich aber nicht darüber wundern, dass man, wenn man als Geschäftsmann geltendes Recht missachtet, auch dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird. Ich erlebe das ja selbst auch von einer ganz anderen Seite, durch die Umstellung von Zigaretten auf elektronische Zigaretten, die mal verboten werden, dann wieder nicht, mal sollen die nikotinhaltigen Liquids legal sein, ein anderes mal wird ein Geschäftsmann deswegen verklagt usw. dazu die Deutschen mit ihrer Wut, alles bis ins kleinste regulieren zu wollen... aber ich schweife ab.

Der Stör ist ja selbst unter den Fischen ein entwicklungsgeschichtlich "niederes" Tier, und seinerseits vom Aussterben bedroht. 

Statt nun einem Zirkus das Geld in den Rachen zu werfen, damit ich "auch mal einen dicken fangen" kann, sollte man dafür kämpfen, dass der anadrome Fisch auch mal wieder ins Süßwasser vordringen kann. Da sehe ich persönlich mehr Handlungsbedarf.

Das ist, wie gekennzeichnet, meine Meinung, und nicht eine Maxime.

CRegenschein


----------



## ...andreas.b... (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Bei einer guten Besatzpolitik und einer Beurteilung des Gewässers, wie viele Angler sinnvoll sind, und einer daraus folgenden Kartenlimitierung steht einem C&R Verbot nichts im Weg. Dann kann vielleicht nicht jeder Angeln. Ja und??? Kann auch nicht jeder Jäger oder was auch immer werden. Ganz einfach!


Das heißt eure Gewässer sind dann nichts anderes als eine einem elitären, handverlesenen Kreis vorbehaltene Fischhälteranlage!


----------



## gaerbsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Das heißt eure Gewässer sind dann nichts anderes als eine einem elitären, handverlesenen Kreis vorbehaltene Fischhälteranlage!


 

Genau wie bei vielen anderen Sachen auch. Kann jeder Jäger werden? Nein, soviel Wild haben wir nicht, das jeder im Wald kräftig rumknallen kann. Störts jemanden?

Nein!


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Super Satz - Zitat:
"Ich glaube deshalb aber nicht, dass es dem Fisch lieber wäre getötet zu werden(oder um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen - erlöst).
Die Chance auf Leben ist immer höher zu bewerten als der sichere Tod!"

Vollkommen richtig - jedoch - im totalen Gegensatz zur Rechtslage/TSG...
Kann man da nicht diese ändern?...ein treffendes Argument (neben anderen) wärs ja...
Denn wegen dieser TSG Konstellation haben wir in Deutschland ja den Spass 
By the way...als mich im Urlaub ein Slovene fragte, ob ich, wenn schon im Angelverein organisiert, auch an Wettkämpfen teilnehme...musste ich leider lachen ...dem ist jetzt klar, warum sich nie deutsche Mann/Frau-schaften zu solchen Turnieren qualifizieren.. 
Dafür sind wir hier jedoch meist"Sportangler"...laut Selbstbezeichnung..Ursache: TSG...
Dann auch noch das Abknicken beim lebenden Köfi...auch hier: TSG...
usw.
Komisch, nur in Deutschland macht sich PETA und Co. über Angler her...eben weil sie hier eine Rechtsgrundlage haben...im europ. Ausland kennen die sowas gar nich...
meine 5 cent...


----------



## phirania (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Der Fisch mag zwar Schreien,aber der Angler nicht Hören....


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Genau wie bei vielen anderen Sachen auch. Kann jeder Jäger werden? Nein, soviel Wild haben wir nicht, das jeder im Wald kräftig rumknallen kann. Störts jemanden?
> 
> Nein!



Jagen war immer elitär und früher dem Adel vorbehalten.

Angeln ist zum Glück für alle möglich und so soll es auch bleiben.
Die finanziell Schwachen sind nicht immer selbstverschuldet arm dran!

Sie dafür nochmal betrafen? NEIN!


----------



## ...andreas.b... (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Genau wie bei vielen anderen Sachen auch. Kann jeder Jäger werden? Nein, soviel Wild haben wir nicht, das jeder im Wald kräftig rumknallen kann. Störts jemanden?
> 
> Nein!


Erstens kann (nahezu) jeder Jäger werden, zweitens dein Vergleich hinkt!

In einem Gewässer eine auf den Geschmack und die Vorlieben eines kleinen Kreises abgestimmte Fische zu setzen, die dann von denen wieder herausgeangelt werden dürfen ist auch nur ein Puff. Gut, vielleicht ein Edel-Puff!


----------



## beißtnix (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Naja ich würd mal sagen die Industrie wird das schon regeln ich mein 4 MRD. € jährlich Umsatz da verdient doch der Staat ganz gut mit mit 19%.....!
Ich finde aber auch das selbst in Forellenpuffs mehr Kontrolle statfinden sollte! Auch durch die Betreiber! Wer da alles und wie auf die Viecher einprügelt ist manchmal sehr fragwürdig! 
Was wollen die sogenannten "Tierschützer" damit erreichen?? Das jeder Fisch der geangelt dann getötet werden muss ob verzehrbar oder nicht.
Nun muss ich auch gestehen dass ich nicht so trophäengeil bin wie mancheiner.Für mich ist Angeln immer noch nen Tag an der frischen Luft zu verbringen mich mit gleichgesinnten zu treffen und wenns gut läuft einen Fisch zu landen(so schonend wie möglich)! Außerdem wird dieser auf Verletzungen untersucht und eventuell behandelt!Jeder denke ich muss selbst entscheiden wie er das angeht!
Ich finde es gibt abartigere Tierquälerei! Aber die haben jetzt halt n weg gefunden in die Öffentlichkeit zu kommen. Wenn man mal googelt wie PETA grad hinder den Königsfischern her sind finde ich das merkwürdig!
Naja in diesem Sine Petri heil!!
P.S Wielang mal mal wohl noch Petri Heil sagen darf??!!??


----------



## Andal (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Erstens kann (nahezu) jeder Jäger werden, zweitens dein Vergleich hinkt!
> 
> In einem Gewässer eine auf den Geschmack und die Vorlieben eines kleinen Kreises abgestimmte Fische zu setzen, die dann von denen wieder herausgeangelt werden dürfen ist auch nur ein Puff. Gut, vielleicht ein Edel-Puff!



Der eine geht zur Nutte und ist darum nur ein windiger Freier. Der andere vögelt seine Konkubine und ist deswegen ein Gentleman. Ist das so eine neue Erkenntnis?


----------



## beißtnix (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Solche Anlagen grundsätzlich zu schließen wäre der falsche Weg, aber mal darüber nach zu denken ob alles was da so gemacht wird richtig ist wäre doch mal ein Ansatz.



soh sehe ich das auch!#6#6:a


----------



## beißtnix (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Andal schrieb:


> Der eine geht zur Nutte und ist darum nur ein windiger Freier. Der andere vögelt seine Konkubine und ist deswegen ein Gentleman. Ist das so eine neue Erkenntnis?


|supergri|supergri


----------



## ...andreas.b... (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



antonio schrieb:


> da hatte einer wohl gedacht, das fernsehteam hol ich mir, das ist ne gute werbung für meine anlage.
> der schuß ging nach hinten los.


Wahrscheinlich waren sowieso gerade Dreharbeiten angesagt. In der einen Forellenteichszene kommt eine zweite Kamera in's Bild und ich glaube die nervige Stimme von Fynn Krause gehört zu haben.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Andal schrieb:


> Der eine geht zur Nutte und ist darum nur ein windiger Freier. Der andere vögelt seine Konkubine und ist deswegen ein Gentleman. Ist das so eine neue Erkenntnis?


Nöö, keine neue Erkenntnis. Nur die eine kriegt Stücklohn, die andre Zeitlohn!


----------



## Andal (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Nöö, keine neue Erkenntnis. Nur die eine kriegt Stücklohn, die andre Zeitlohn!



Und trotzdem kriegen sie beide einen verpfriemelt, den sie sich nicht ausgesucht haben.


----------



## Browning88 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...DER Stein rollt schon lange - aber - niemand will das wahrhaben...spätestens seit dem bayr. "Abknüppel-§" sollte das klar sein!!!
> 
> "Hardcore-C&R" & "Riesenangeln mit Zurücksetzpflicht nach Trophäenphoto" in Teichanlangen *kann* man mit durchaus guten Gründen auch mal kritisch hinterfragen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich muss dir, Ernie, auch einmal meinen Lob zu deinem Beitrag aussprechen, besser kann man es meiner Meinung nach kaum darstellen.
Ich selber bin auch ein starker Befürworter des C&D, befürchte aber, dass man soetwas gesetzmäßig auch nie sauber durch bekommt, gerade hinsichtlich der auch immer wieder aufkeimenden Diskussion zum Thema Fische hältern / Setzkescher etc. wobei meiner Meinung nach ein kurzfristiges Hältern von Fischen und anschließendem Zurücksetzen der für mich nicht zur Verwertung in Frage kommenden Tiere immer noch besser ist als wirklich ohne drüber nachzudenken alles abzuschlagen oder auch alles wieder aus den Händen rutschen zu lassen. 

Hinsichtlich "Trophäenangeln"
Insgesamt finde ich auch, dass gerade auch die Anglermedien, wie zum Beispiel die ganzen Fachzeitschriften uns auch keinen Gefallen bei diesem Thema tun. Man ließt doch fast nurnoch Berichte übers Karpfenangeln wo tag- oder wochenlang vorgefüttert, die Gewässer somit stark belastet werden, riesige Klopper von Fischen "stundenlang gedrillt" und anschließend gefangen werden und diese dann auch wieder zurück gesetzt werden. Mit solchen Berichten gießt man doch nur zusätzlich Öl ins Feuer und gibt unseren Kritikern noch mehr Pulver um auf uns zu schießen. Wir müssen definitiv auch vor der eigenen Haustür kehren. Wie will man seine Aussendarstellung verbessern, gerade gegenüber dem nichtdenkenden Teil der Leute, die solche Berichte wie den von NDR als Regelmäßigkeit bei Anglern abstempeln, wenn man "sich selbst" mit Berichten beweihräuchert, in denen davon geschrieben wird, wie man wochenlang alles akribisch darauf vorbereitet einen Fisch nur für ein Bild zu fangen?
Ich finde hier muss der Hebel zuerst angesetzt werden um überhaupt dieses moderne "ich fange den größten / dicksten /längsten Fisch" - denken aus den Köpfen zu bekommen und sich auf das eigentlich wesentliche beim Angeln zu besinnen: Der sinn - und verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit der Natur.


----------



## gaerbsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaube deshalb aber nicht, dass es dem Fisch lieber wäre getötet zu werden(oder um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen - erlöst).
> Die Chance auf Leben ist immer höher zu bewerten als der sichere Tod!


 

Ich blick jetzt hier nicht mehr durch. Du musst mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen. 

Hat der Fisch jetzt ein Schmerzempfinden oder nicht? Welcher Fisch hat dir gesagt er will lieber leben in einer nicht waidgerechten Anlage damit jeder mit Ihm seinen Spaß haben kann als zu sterben?

Und mein Vergleich zum Jäger hinkt übrigens nicht... Jeder konnte früher jagen gehen und hat das auch sicherlich gemacht, genau wie das Fischen. Ihr habt vielleicht alle noch das "Märchenbild" im Kopf wo der Prinz mit seiner Gefolgschaft jagen geht. So ein Unsinn... Lies dir mal den Unterschied zwischen Hochwild und Niederwild durch. Denn das durfte jeder fangen, immer! Und so wie der "Adel" früher seine Gesetze gemacht hat, so machen es die Vereine heute beim angeln auch. (Aufnahmebedingungen, Fangbeschränkungen, Nachtangelverbot etc)

Und wer kein Geld für einen Verein hat, sorry dann ist es so. Ich hab auch kein Geld für einen Porsche. Und jetzt soll ich Porsche verklagen das Sie Autos für jeden Geldbeutel herstellen?

lächerlich


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich blick jetzt hier nicht mehr durch. Du musst mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen.



Aber sicher doch.



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Hat der Fisch jetzt ein Schmerzempfinden oder nicht? Welcher Fisch hat dir gesagt er will lieber leben in einer nicht waidgerechten Anlage damit jeder mit Ihm seinen Spaß haben kann als zu sterben?




Kein Fisch hat ein bewiesenes Schmerzempfinden!

Das Leben und die Chanche weiterzuleben ist das Wichtigste überhaupt und für jedes Lebewesen.
Nur so kann es eine Art erhalten.



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Und wer kein Geld für einen Verein hat, sorry dann ist es so. Ich hab auch kein Geld für einen Porsche. Und jetzt soll ich Porsche verklagen das Sie Autos für jeden Geldbeutel herstellen?
> 
> lächerlich



Ja das klingt lächerlich.

Die Nutzung der Natur ist ein Grundrecht jeden Lebewesens und wird nur von Hirnamputierten in Frage gestellt.
Die kommerzielle Ausbeutung der Natur wird aber von einigen dieser Leute als zeitgemäßer angesehen.

Luxusgüter haben damit übrigens nichts zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



andal schrieb:


> der eine geht zur nutte und ist darum nur ein windiger freier. Der andere vögelt seine konkubine und ist deswegen ein gentleman. Ist das so eine neue erkenntnis?



#6#6#6

Das zum Thema Moral und Ethik beim Angeln.............


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich blick jetzt hier nicht mehr durch. Du musst mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen.
> 
> Hat der Fisch jetzt ein Schmerzempfinden oder nicht? Welcher Fisch hat dir gesagt er will lieber leben in einer nicht waidgerechten Anlage damit jeder mit Ihm seinen Spaß haben kann als zu sterben?



Weil jedes Tier, im Gegensatz zu vielen Menschen, einen unbedingten Überlebensinstinkt hat, eine resignative/suizidale Veranlagung wirst du in der instinktgesteuerten Natur kaum finden, sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein.


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@ gaerbsch - warum folgt der Fisch dir nicht im Drill? Müsste doch ja eigentlich dir entgegenschwimmen...oder?


----------



## Chris85m (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Und wer kein Geld für einen Verein hat, sorry dann ist es so.
> lächerlich



Jo frei nach dem Motto wenn jeder an Sich denkt ist jedem geholfen ne !?

Bravo

ich bin gespannt auf weitere tolle vergleiche #q


----------



## ernie1973 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Nutzung der Natur ist ein Grundrecht jeden Lebewesens und wird nur von Hirnamputierten in Frage gestellt.



Das steht bitte wo zum Nachlesen???

Als philosophischer, regimekritischer, rebellischer und auch realitätsfremder rein theoretischer Denkansatz ja ganz nett, aber in diesem unseren Land weitab von Praxis, Recht und Realität!!!

Weder im Grundgesetz, noch im Bundesjagdgesetz oder den Fischereigesetzen der Bundesländer konnte ich einen solchen Passus finden, der in der Realität hierzulande Deine Aussage stützt.

Wenn es Deine *Meinung* ist, "dass es so sein sollte", dann nehm´ ich das auch so zur Kenntnis - aber - viele viele vor uns haben das anders gesehen und sehen das auch heute noch anders!

Diese als "Gehirnamputierte" zu bezeichnen, weil sie nicht Deiner Meinung waren oder sind, dass zeugt weder von hinreichend Toleranz für andersdenkende, noch von einer guten Kinderstube!

In vielen skandinavischen Ländern ist das althergebracht und traditionell zwar so ("Jedermannsrecht") - in Deutschland steht Jagen & auch Fischen allerdings schon seit grauer Vorzeit ständig unter einem Regelwerk von Menschen für Menschen - ist zwar heute nicht mehr nur dem Adel vorbehalten, aber dennoch reguliert, wie in vielen anderen Ländern auch!

Das wir so reglemtiert haben, wie es heute noch ist, ist in letzter Zeit auch auf demokratischem Wege passiert und hat, wie bereits erwähnt, auch sicherlich geschichtliche Hintergründe aus einer durchaus vordemokratischen Zeit....!

Solltest Du daran etwas ändern wollen, so steht Dir der Weg in die Politik offen!

Aber hierzulande ein eher theoretisches & rein philosophisches "Grundrecht zur Nutzung der Natur" - Konstrukt ins Rennen zu schicken ist schlichtweg sachlich falsch und zeugt allerhöchstens von persönlichem Wunschdenken - gepaart mit einer Eigenmeinung unter gleichzeitiger Verunglimpfung andersdenkender......!

Gegen Deine Meinung, dass es so "sein sollte" habe ich nix - ich erwidere Dir nur, das es *NICHT SO IST* und das jemand wie ich, der da eine andere Meinung vertritt, sicher nicht gleich gehirnamputiert sein muss!

Das Fischen und die Jagd sind hierzulande *TATSÄCHLICH* unter bestimmte Regeln und Bedingungen gestellt - die ein Interessierter Mensch auch einhalten muss, um den entsprechenden Tätigkeiten legal und auch straffrei zu fröhnen - insoweit stimmt Deine Aussage nicht so ganz!



Ob ich mich nun beleidigt fühle, habe ich noch nicht entschieden - aber - nett & tolerant gegenüber andersdenkenden zu schreiben geht anders, als Du es da machst! 



Ernie


----------



## Frettchen82 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ich habe jetzt aus Zeitgründen leider nicht alles gelesen, auch nicht in dem anderen Trööt der ja mittlerweile über 700 Seiten hat. 

Aber hat sich der Urheber des ganzen, also unser "Angelerfreund" Carsten Rau auch hier mal zu Wort gemeldet? Ich bin sicher, dass er mit der Doku eine Diskussion anregen wollte, aber das ganze ist sichtlich nach hinten los gegangen. Dafür müsste er nun mal gerade stehen und die Sachen richtig stellen.

Und auch unseren tollen Anhänger der Glaubensgemeinschaft C&R sollten so langsam auf die Bremse treten. Wenn Sie so fest daran glauben: Sekte gründen, Gebetshaus bauen und von mir aus den ganzen Tag hinter verschlossener Tür das Release unser beten.

Wenn hier einer in seiner Signatur so ein mist mit C&R stehen hat, dann geht er objektiv und subjektiv Angeln um jeden fisch zu releasen. Da brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn wir bald eines auf den Sack bekommen wenn uns ein Fisch aus der Hand rutscht und glücklicherweise im Wasser landet.


----------



## thanatos (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Persöhnlich lehne ich für mich C&R ja ab,setze aber jeden Fisch den 
ich nicht verwerten will zurück,der Drill hat mich aber trotzdem erfreut.
Außer Kühltruhenraffgier toleriere ich fast alles was unser Hobby betrifft
Jedes Verbot ,ob es uns selbst oder nur eine andere Sparte auferlegt wird
ist ein Angriff gegen uns alle,denn es nur ein Anfang ........


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Jedes Verbot ,ob es uns selbst oder nur eine andere Sparte auferlegt wird ist ein Angriff gegen uns alle,denn es nur ein Anfang ........


So isses!!!!


----------



## Fr33 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@ Frettchen

Rau hat sich auf der NDR Seite zu Wort gemeldet und nochmal nachgelegt... denke nicht, dass er sich hier bei "Uns" äussern wird.... warum auch. Musst dir nur seine Statements unter seiner Reportage durchlesen..... kein Zeichen von Einsicht etc ... nix! Eher das Gegenteil....

Und was zum Thema C&R immer gesagt wird.... ist im Grunde alles Recht und Legitim.... reines C&R war nie meins, da ich Fisch gerne esse... seien es Filets, gegrillten Fisch oder auch Fischklöße/ Frikadellen....

Aber was passiert, wenn Angeln auf einmal nur noch zur Nahrungsergänzung mit Entnahmezwang (hypothestisch gedacht) in Frage kommt?.... Dann nimmt halt jeder mit was er maßiges fängt... verteilt es im Freundeskreis... oder entsorgt den Fang eben daheim oder auf dem Weg dahin im Mülleimer...


----------



## Knispel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Frettchen
> 
> Rau hat sich auf der NDR Seite zu Wort gemeldet und nochmal nachgelegt... denke nicht, dass er sich hier bei "Uns" äussern wird.... warum auch. Musst dir nur seine Statements unter seiner Reportage durchlesen..... kein Zeichen von Einsicht etc ... nix! Eher das Gegenteil....
> 
> ...


 
Oder sucht sich ein neues Hobby - denn nur wenn du den Fisch verwertest, darfst du angeln.


----------



## Frettchen82 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Als der Herr Rau, junge junge...

Habe gerade seine Beiträge im NDR Forum gelesen. #q


----------



## Knispel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Geb doch mal den Link bitte


----------



## Chris85m (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

http://www.ndr.de/apps/php/forum/showthread.php?t=89238&page=16


----------



## Knispel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Danke


----------



## Fin (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Purist schrieb:


> Und das macht Herr Koch? |kopfkrat
> Der liefert sogar massenweise Videobeweise für sein teilweise fragwürdiges Verhalten und predigt seine spezielle Meinung in die Köpfe der Petrijünger.



Na er fischt nicht gerae selten in Holland. Dort ist C&R ne ganze andere Nummer...


----------



## Chris85m (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Nochmal zum Thema Nachtangelverbot

habe mich mal mit einem Mitglied der Grünen unterhalten und erfragt wie die begründung dazu lautet..

bsp: ein See bei mir in der Umgebung

--tagsüber nutzung durch badegäste
--boote
--taucher
--mehrmals jährlich musikveranstaltungen auch bis ins morgengrauen hinein
--Güterverkehr auf der Schiene ca 150m luftlinie

Zitat: da die natur-und tierwelt tagsüber so beansprucht wird..sollte sie in der nacht dadurch geschont werden...

löl was?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> dann konnte er auch jagen, du widersprichst dir....




Konnte er da wo es keinen "Adel" gab - natürlich.

Hab auch nix anderes behauptet.
Hier wo wir wohnen gab es aber "Adel".


----------



## Jose (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



thanatos schrieb:


> ...
> Jedes Verbot ,ob es uns selbst oder nur eine andere Sparte auferlegt wird ist ein Angriff gegen uns alle,denn es nur ein Anfang ........



vor allem dann, wenn falscher schulterschluß geübt wird.
besser kann man angelgegnern gar nicht helfen.


----------



## Fin (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Eitsch schrieb:


> was ich damit sagen will; Besonders in diesen Angelpuffs und sonst wo gibt es Menschen, die das Tier eben nicht gut behandeln!



Ja den Eindruck habe ich auch. Aber ist dies auch wirklich so? Ich meine am Forellenpuff sind dann auch mal 20-30-40 Angler gut Sichtbar am werkeln. Da fällt sowas natürlich schneller auf. Eigenartigerweise erlebe ich aber am Buhnenkopf rechts und links neben mir den von dir beschriebenen Fischfrevel ebenso. 

Das von dir beschriebene Problem hat also nichts mit der Prüfung zu tun (bzw. ungeprüfte Angler vs. geprüfte Angler). Da lernt man sowas nicht. Und verbieten muss man daher diese Anlagen auch nicht. Führt man halt den Zusatz ein "oder in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers".


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Dass man immer wieder den persönlichen Kram löschen muss..............
Sorry, dass dann auch darauf verweisende Posts dabei sind..


----------



## gründler (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> dann konnte er auch jagen, du widersprichst dir....


 

Kann doch jeder,mach nen Jagdschein besorg dir nen Begehungsschein,nach 3 Jahren kannste dann selber nen Revier pachten und 24/7 365tage Jagen gehen und und und.

Wo ist das Problem????

Jeder Bürger darf Jagen gehen wenn er will und sich an regeln hält.


#h


----------



## Knispel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ich höre immer nur negatives über die kommerziellen Angelteiche. Sie stellen aber leider auch nur die einzigste möglichkeit da, gehandikapte Sportsfreunde wieder Zugang zum fischen zu ermöglichen. Ein Freund von mir sitzt im Rollstuhl unde konnte wirklich nur in solchen Anlagen fischen, da die Vereine meines früheren Wohnsitzes nicht in der Lage waren, behindertengerechte Angelstellen einzurichten. Jetzt hat er seinen eigenen Steg - am 11 ha großen "Gartenteich" meines Nachbarn und der ist nur für ihn alleine.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Vielleicht sollte man mal die beiden Threads zusammenführen?!


----------



## Fin (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na gut - weil du es bist.:m
> Meiner Menung nach sind diese kommerziellen, gut besetzten Angelgewässer selbsterschaffene Oasen in einer industrialisierten Umwelt.
> daher gibts sie auch überwiegend dort wo viele Leute(Angler) sich mit wenig Wasser arrangieren müssen.
> In den wasserreichen Gegenden gibt es wenig bis keine dieser Anlagen.
> ...



Er meint wohl eher den C&R Störpuff aus der Doku und keinen gewöhnlichen Forellenpuff.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fin schrieb:


> Er meint wohl eher den C&R Störpuff aus der Doku und keinen gewöhnlichen Forellenpuff.





Da wirds doch wohl auch Fische in essbaren Größen geben?


----------



## Chris85m (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@Knispel 11ha großen *Gartenteich* :m hier in meiner umgebung tragen kleinere gewässer schon den namen *See* oder *weiher* |supergri


----------



## gaerbsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da wirds doch wohl auch Fische in essbaren Größen geben?


 
Richtig. Und die Leute die auf diese kleinen Fische angeln und Sie verwerten, gegen die sagt auch keiner was. Is doch schön wenn der Papa mit seinem Kind dahin fährt um ein paar Fische zu fangen.

Aber wenn man mit dem Ziel dahin fährt einen 2m Stör oder Waller zu angeln dann hört für mich der Spaß auf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Aber wenn man mit dem Ziel dahin fährt einen 2m Stör oder Waller zu angeln dann *hört für mich der Spaß auf*.



Ja und für andere eben nicht.

Wer hat nun Recht?

Leben und leben lassen.....


----------



## Fin (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:m:m:m

Außerdem hinkt der Vergleich mit dem Jäger doch. Dort gibts wohl kaum Wartelisten. Und zu wenig Wild? Ja das sehen manche Jäger leider wirklich so.|supergri#q


----------



## marlowe (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Prima! Ich hoffe aber, dass nicht nur die stumpfen Betreiber solcher Anlagen einen auf den Deckel bekommen, sondern auch die einzelnen Trophäenangler mit ihren Riesenstören und Welsen. Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, und die Verantwortung liegt bei jedem selbst.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



marlowe schrieb:


> Prima! Ich hoffe aber, dass nicht nur die stumpfen Betreiber solcher Anlagen einen auf den Deckel bekommen, sondern auch die einzelnen Trophäenangler mit ihren Riesenstören und Welsen. Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, und die Verantwortung liegt bei jedem selbst.




Alle Angler werden eine auf den Deckel bekommen falls wir nicht geschlossen gegenüber den Angelfeinden auftreten!


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

wie viele "Besser-Angler" sich doch hier immer weder zu Wort melden müssen, nur um allen kundzutun, wie angebl. "fortschrittlich" sie doch sind...
Und woher dieses Bedürfnis? 
dabei aber auch klar den Radfahrer machend...nach oben buckeln und nach unten tretten...


----------



## Fin (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da wirds doch wohl auch Fische in essbaren Größen geben?



Keine Ahnung. Ich habe es anders verstanden. Also das es mehrere Anlagen sind und einige extra für die großen Störe oder mit den großen Stören? Ist ja auch egal. Finde es dennoch nicht gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fin schrieb:


> Ist ja auch egal. Finde es dennoch nicht gut.



Ich finde es ausdrücklich nicht gut, Fische zum Zwecke des Vermessens zu fangen und zurück zu setzen aber ich maße mir nicht meine Ansicht dazu als allgemeingültig zu sehen.

Wer dran Freude hat, soll das von mir aus machen.


----------



## Merlin (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alle Angler werden eine auf den Deckel bekommen falls wir nicht geschlossen gegenüber den Angelfeinden auftreten!


 

Es gibt doch überall welche die sich nicht benehmen können.. ob  Angler, Reiter, Fahrradfahrer, Fußballfans usw.usw..
ICH will nicht in einem Atemzug mit irgendwelchen Schwachköpfen genannt werden nur weil die auch mal eine Angeln gehen....oder die zufällig die selben Interessen haben...
 Wenn bein Fußball irgendwelche "Fans" Randale machen wird das sofort verurteilt !!! nur bei "Uns" muß es immer nur DIE Angler geben...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



glavoc schrieb:


> *wie viele "Besser-Angler"* sich doch hier immer weder zu Wort melden müssen, nur um allen kundzutun, wie angebl. "fortschrittlich" sie doch sind...
> Und woher dieses Bedürfnis?
> dabei aber auch klar den Radfahrer machend...nach oben buckeln und nach unten tretten...



Da muss ich dir zustimmen.
Wenn nur jeder den Anderen nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden ließe........

Dannn könnten alle Angler zusammen etwas gegen die Angelfeinde tun, anstatt sich selbst zu bekriegen.



Merlin schrieb:


> nur bei "Uns" muß es immer nur DIE Angler geben...



Ja, sonst geht das Angeln stückchenweise den Bach runter!
Erst die C&R ler dann die Spinnfischer, dann die Stipper usw.....


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

früher nannte sich das Solidarität...aber was sag`ich...


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Alle Angler werden eine auf den Deckel bekommen falls wir nicht geschlossen gegenüber den Angelfeinden auftreten!




Du machst den falschen Schulterschluss - die Angelfeinde sind die Extremangler - SIE schaden durch Eskapaden dem Ruf der gesamten Angler und führen durch maßloses Verhalten zu schärferen Gesetzen.

Wer sich mit jedem Wolf ins Bett legt, wird irgendwann aufgefressen.

Bei Schweinereien klar Flagge zeigen und solche Eskapaden nicht gutheißen - damit Angelgegner keine berechtigte Kritik über können.

  Dreck.ä..e gehören nicht ins Boot der vernünftigen Anglerschaft !!!

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Du machst den falschen Schulterschluss - die Angelfeinde sind die Extremangler -.



Ich glaube das (bisher noch) nicht.

Denke eher dass jedes Zugeständnis an die Angelfeinde, die da heißen PETrA, Grüne usw., ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Ende des "erlaubten" Angelns ist.
Stell dir vor wir hauen jeden Angler der ander angelt als wir inne Pfanne. Dann hauen bei der nächsten Gelegenheit die uns inne Pfanne - und gewonnen haben die (oben genannten)Angelgegner ohne dass sie etwas tun müssen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



marlowe schrieb:


> Prima! Ich hoffe aber, dass nicht nur die stumpfen Betreiber solcher Anlagen einen auf den Deckel bekommen, sondern auch die einzelnen Trophäenangler mit ihren Riesenstören und Welsen. Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, und die Verantwortung liegt bei jedem selbst.




Applaus,Applaus #d

St.Florian lässt grüssen.....dumm nur,das es durch bestimmte Gutmenschenkreise auf *alle* Angler reflektiert wird.

Und irgendwann kuckst auch *du* dann sparsam aus der Wäsche.

Teich-und Trophäenangler Hurraschreiend "opfern" ?
Mach du mal,solidarisiere dich gedanklich mit den Angelgegnern,reiche ihnen die Hand....

Nur wundere dich nicht,wenn hinterher gleich der Arm futsch ist.

@Rheinspezie
Ich würde dir recht geben,wenn solche Pro/Contra Scharmützel mit Kritikern der Angelei sachlich ablaufen würden.

Aber z.Z. lege mich dann doch lieber mit Wölfen ins Bett, als von Ideologisch vernagelten Anglerjägern erlegt zu werden.Bei den Wölfen *kann* ich gefressen werden,bei letzeren *garantiert*.


----------



## Fr33 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@ R.S

Sorry aber das ist zu kurz gedacht was du schreibst.... den wahren Angelgegnern ist JEDER gefangene Fisch einer zuviel. Und das egal ob im Puff, im Rhein, Im Bergsee, im Industriekanal... egal wo. Von der Verwertungsabsicht mal ganz zu schweigen... das ist 2. rangig. Die Tierrechtler sind nicht nur gegen das Fangen, sondern auch gegen den Verzehr! Da Tiere ja laut deren Ansicht das selbe Recht auf Leben haben wie der Mensch!


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Zitat:"Wer sich mit jedem Wolf ins Bett legt, wird irgendwann aufgefressen.
" ....eben - nur WER ist der Wolf...und mit wem liegst du dann so im Bett??


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> ICH will nicht in einem Atemzug mit irgendwelchen Schwachköpfen genannt werden nur weil die auch mal eine Angeln gehen....oder die zufällig die selben Interessen haben...
> Wenn bein Fußball irgendwelche "Fans" Randale machen wird das sofort verurteilt !!! nur bei "Uns" muß es immer nur DIE Angler geben...



Und wenn es dann drakonische Strafen gibt, Pokalauschluß, Geisterspiele usw., wer leidet darunter?
Einerseits ein gutes Beispiel, denn die sehr oft tendenziöse Berichterstattung nach Fußballspielen und die daraus resultierenden Folgen, die dann die Vereine und die normalen Fans zu tragen haben, sind ja gemeinhin bekannt.
Andererseits, auch wenn Fußball nun mal das Thema ist, was dich hauptsächlich umtreibt, aber gewaltätige Fußballanhänger mit zurücksetzenden Forellenpuffanglern zu vergleichen, ich weiß nicht...


----------



## Knispel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir zustimmen.
> Wenn nur jeder den Anderen nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden ließe........
> 
> Dannn könnten alle Angler zusammen etwas gegen die Angelfeinde tun, anstatt sich selbst zu bekriegen.
> ...


 
Das ist Illusion - spätestens wenn der Kollege gegenüber mehr fängt wie ich kommt der Ruf : Darf der das oder fischt der mit verbotenen Methoden/Ködern ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da Tiere ja laut deren Ansicht das selbe Recht auf Leben haben wie der Mensch!



Bissl unglücklich ausgedrückt.
Das selbe Recht auf Leben haben ja im Grunde alle Lebewesen. Es ergibt sich aus der Tatsache des Vorhandenseins.:m

Jedes in der Nahrungskette weiter oben stehende Lebewesen hat ebenfalls das natürliche Recht die unter ihm stehenden Arten zu jagen, unter Stress zu setzen, zu töten und zu fressen.

Funktioniert seit Millionen Jahren tadellos.:m


----------



## Merlin (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Du machst den falschen Schulterschluss - die Angelfeinde sind die Extremangler - SIE schaden durch Eskapaden dem Ruf der gesamten Angler und führen durch maßloses Verhalten zu schärferen Gesetzen.
> 
> Wer sich mit jedem Wolf ins Bett legt, wird irgendwann aufgefressen.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so ist es #6
Wir Angler müssen auch mal Front machen gegen das Fehlverhalten einiger...
Das würde dann auch von der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen werden wieviele vernüftige Angler es gibt die auch viele Dinge nicht daneben finden.
So etwas würde uns viel weiter bringen als dieser "wir" Gelaber


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Hmm, also ich bin entzückt 
#q
ABER verleitet, Unterwürfigkeit gegenüber der Autorität - dafür aber jedoch Zerstörungslust gepaart mit Selbsterhöhung sowie starre Konformität - *als viel verächtlicher zu sehen*  als das Treiben von ein  paar armen Malochern am meinetwegen Trophäenpuff...


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> ich frage mich ernsthaft wie z.b. ein c&r verbot oder eine  angelei nur des verwertens wegen kontrolliert und überwacht werden soll?


Ganz einfach: Sozusagen durch die Öffentlichkeit. Es wird darauf gebaut, dass "verantwortungsbewusste" Spaziergänger usw. "die Augen offenhalten" und einen Anzeige-Tsunami auslösen.

Die Beiträge des Herrn C. R. (man beachte die Initialen!!) sollen ja nix anderes bewirken - die Öffentlichkeit so populistisch aufhetzen, dass diese sich gegen Angler jeglicher Art wendet.

Und wie wendet sie sich dann gegen Angler jeglicher Art? "Ganz genau hingucken" (egal bei was oder wem - es reicht, dass man irgendwie angelt), mitm Handy filmen und bei jedem "Verdachtshuster" die Cops holen. Stressen, wo es bloß geht und einem die Zeit am Wasser so eklig wie möglich machen.

Übrigens auch im Falle sämtlicher "Besserangler". Denen nützt es dann gar nix, dass sie eigentlich besser sind - denn das interessiert schlichtweg niemand. Auch die haben dann zweibeinige Blutegel am Hals, die jedes kleinste Knotenbinder- und Hakenlöserle argwöhnisch beäugen bzw. auf dessen "Tierschutzfeindlichkeit" überprüfen.

Generalverdacht und Auto-Überwachung durch Förderung von Denunziantentum. In der Hoffnung, so möglichst vielen Anglern ihr Hobby so zu vermiesen, dass die keinen Bock mehr haben und aufhören, weil es ihnen zu stressig wird.

Die Öffentlichkeit soll zu ner Art "Naturschutz-Bürgerwehr" gemacht werden, die sozusagen Dinge selbst regelt. Das ist in der Masse weitaus wirkungsvoller, als 10000000 neue Kontrolleure einzustellen usw.

Da wird dann Angler-Überwachung zum Privatsport. Schon alleine, weil es dann "in" ist (genauso in wie Mitläufer-Antibahnhofsproteste).

Irgendwann zucken wir dann bei jedem Spaziergänger zusammen und richten uns bei dessen Anblick schonmal auf pauschalen Stress ein.

Super Sache, wenn man eigentlich nur angelnd relaxen will. Ich glaub, ich zieh nach Kanada ins Nirgendwo.


----------



## Fr33 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Das wird so kommen wie ich es schon geschrieben habe... mal angenommen wir dürften NUR noch aus Nahrungstechnischnier Sicht angeln und müssten wie in Bayern angeblich jeden maßigen Fisch entnehmen.....

Kein Thema... nehmen wir alles mit ( an vielen Gewässern gibts ja keine Fanglimits [Rhein usw.])... und sobald wir daheim in Sicherheit sind... vergraben wir die "Beute" nachts im Garten oder schmeissen den Kram weg.... dass soll mal einer Nachweisen 

Die Leute werden nie aufhören zu Angeln... die suchen nur neue Schlupflöcher...ist es das was wir wollen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> Genau so ist es #6
> Wir Angler müssen auch mal Front machen gegen das Fehlverhalten einiger...



Genauso gut könnten sich Gesetzeskonforme Verkehrsteilnehmer
öffentlich gegen Raser stellen und dann hoffen das eine Autokritisch regierte Kommune auf neue 30er Zonen verzichtet.

@PirschHirsch
Ist nicht einmal so abwägig...wenn in D eines bestens funktioniert,dann die 
Blockwartmentaltät einiger Zeitgenossen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Die Leute werden nie aufhören zu Angeln... die suchen nur neue Schlupflöcher...ist es das was wir wollen?


Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht - je mehr schwachsinnige Verbote, desto höher die Dunkelziffer.

Der Mensch will nunmal rauchen, saufen, sich mit Krach umgeben, goile Autos fahren - und angeln. Und das ist auch vollkommen gut so. Weil es SPASS macht. Und weil SPASS essentiell im Leben ist - wer keinen Spaß hat, lebt nicht, sondern lebt nur vor sich hin oder überlebt nur.

Vielleicht geht den Superheiligen beim Fotoanblick ihrer 30000 Patenkinder aus der 3. Welt permanent einer ab - mir jedenfalls nicht.

Ich steh da schlichtweg auf "primitivere" Formen von Erbaulichkeit.

Spaß haben verboten - nee danke. Das Leben ist garstig und anstrengend genug. Sonst dreht man ja irgendwann noch durch.


----------



## beißtnix (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

oh gott

da bin ich dann aber voll angekackt!!

-Angler
-Kampfhundebesitzer
-Volltättowiert


#q#q:c:c#d#d|supergri|supergri


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Sag ich doch: Schäm Dich, Du Barbar #h (wilkommen im Club - nen Hund hab ich allerdings keinen).



> @PirschHirsch
> Ist nicht einmal so abwägig...wenn in D eines bestens funktioniert,dann die
> Blockwartmentaltät einiger Zeitgenossen.


Ist hier jetzt schon zu beobachten. Seit den Bahnhofsprotesten hat die Zahl der "Zulaberer" hier weiter zugenommen.

In Stuttgart wurde man von den Bahnhofsheinis auf der STraße dumm zugeschwallt und bei Signalisieren von Nichtinteresse aus Zeitmangel und Dich-Sowieso-Nix-Angeh als "Ignorant" beschimpft. Überall diese Juchtenkäfer-Iditoten, die jedem ihre "MEinung" ungefragt aufs Auge drücken.

Mit der klaren Aussage: Wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns. Wobei die n paar Wochen zuvor noch nicht mal was von der Existenz des Juchtenkäfers wussten.

--> alles in puncto Bahnhof jetzt, nicht in puncto Angeln natürlich. Da sieht man schon, wie die ticken.

Und solche moralisch einwandfreien Leute kommen dann am WE hinaus aufs Land und sagen den dortigen, wie mans absolut richtig macht. 

Darauf kann ich dankend verzichten, mir reicht das jetzt schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



			
				RuhrfischerPG schrieb:
			
		

> Merlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Genau so ist es #6
> ...


Guter, anschaulicher Vergleich........


----------



## Merlin (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guter, anschaulicher Vergleich........


 
Stimmt
aber wäre das wirklich so schlecht ?
Weniger als jetzt würde da mit Sicherheit auch nicht passieren.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kein Thema... nehmen wir alles mit ( an vielen Gewässern gibts ja keine Fanglimits [Rhein usw.])... und sobald wir daheim in Sicherheit sind... vergraben wir die "Beute" nachts im Garten oder schmeissen den Kram weg.... dass soll mal einer Nachweisen



Bessere Idee...per Paket an C.R. schicken:m
Bon appetit


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> Stimmt
> aber wäre das wirklich so schlecht ?
> Weniger als jetzt würde da mit Sicherheit auch nicht passieren.



Du vergisst dabei nur leider die in vielen Themen vorkommende *gewollte* Ideologische Sippenhaft.

Die *Umerzieher* möchten es nicht und das reicht..was die Betroffenen davon halten,ist in so einem Fall ohne Belang.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Als normaler Angler mit bedachter Entnahmepraxis ist man irgendwie immer der Affe.

Naturschutzheilige labern einen wg. Angeln überhaupt zu - selbstverliebte Polbrillen-Spielzeugtacklejüngelchen meinen, ebenso "erzieherische Äußerungen" tun zu müssen (z. B. bei ner Küchenhecht-Entnahme).

Ich will von überhaupt gar niemand in irgendeiner Weise zugelabert oder missioniert werden - ich will einfach nur meine RUHE!

So langsam kann man offenbar nur noch rundum Abwehrschellen verteilen - und trifft dabei niemals einen Falschen.

Darum ganz allgemein an Eigengehirnfurzgenießer jeglicher Art, Richtung und Ausprägung (ob angelnd oder nicht): 

Maul halten, missioniert Euch gefälligst selber! Ich brauche niemand, der für mich das Denken erledigen will. 

Schlagt Euch Eure Ideologienägel in die eigenen Knochen - dann hängt Ihr schön übersichtlich an einer Stelle fest und geht anderen Leuten nicht mehr auf die Nerven.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Sehr gut!!!#6


----------



## Riesenangler (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Der Herr Rau sollte mir besser nicht allein unter die Augen treten. Es könnte durchaus sein, das sich in mir meine Urinstinkte bahn brechen und der Herr dann für mehrere Wochen seine tätigkeit als "Journalist" im Krankenhaus fortsetzen muss. Vieleicht mit einer Doku über die Überlastung unserer Krankenhausangestellten. Wie gesagt es könnte sein , es muss nicht. :r|gr:


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Merlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Genau so ist es
> ...


#6



Merlin schrieb:


> Das würde dann auch von der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen werden wieviele  vernüftige Angler es gibt die auch viele Dinge nicht daneben finden.
> So etwas würde uns viel weiter bringen als dieser "wir" Gelaber


Na klar!
|uhoh: #q



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich will von überhaupt gar niemand in irgendeiner Weise zugelabert oder missioniert werden - ich will einfach nur meine RUHE!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich will von überhaupt gar niemand in irgendeiner Weise zugelabert oder missioniert werden - ich will einfach nur meine RUHE!
> 
> So langsam kann man offenbar nur noch rundum Abwehrschellen verteilen - und trifft dabei niemals einen Falschen.
> 
> ...



Ist der Herr wohlmöglich auch noch gegen Mainstream und political correctness ?

Einen eigenen Kopf und eigene Gedanken machen,ja?
Unerhört...wo doch so viele nur das beste für dich wollen und 
dir genau das abnehmen möchten.Damit du nämlich Sinnvoll in *ihrem* Sinne leben kannnst.

Also wo kommen wir denn da hin,wenn sich jeder seine eigenen Gedanken macht,anstatt vorgefertigten Meinungen 
zu vertrauen?

KETZER|supergri


----------



## sascha03 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Hallo!
Ich angle in den Niederlanden und Ungarn. An meinem Vereinsgewässer vom HSV de Hering ist das mitnehmen von Fischen VERBOTEN! Nur C&R! Abhakmatte ist Pflicht und ich, und viele andere, angeln hier mit "Schohnhaken". Den Wiederhaken biege ich mit einer Zange einfach um. Wenn Schinveld von den Deutschen übernommen würde, müsste an einem Sontag um 12 Uhr fast eine Hundertschaft der Polizei antreten um alle Angler zu "Verhaften".Da sind Frauen, Kinder und Soldaten des Natoflugplatzes in Geilenkirchen/Teveren und Natostandort Brunsum. Das würde ich dann gerne mal sehen! Allgemein ist C&R in Holland gern gesehen. 
Sind die Niederländer deswegen schlechte Menschen? Ich glaube nicht!
Was in Ungarn abgeht (sicher nicht gesetzeskonvorm) ist schohn Tierquälerrei.
Wenn ich das so alles lese, bleibe ich lieber in Holland, und versuche garnichterst den deutschen Fischereischein zu machen.
Grüsse
Sascha1#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> KETZER|supergri


Lieber Ketzer als Petzer :q

Ein komplettes EntnahmeVERBOT lehne ich genauso strikt ab. Beute essen gehört für mich zum Angeln dazu.

Das ist archaisch und genau darum so befriedigend. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass man alles frisst, was einem vors Rohr kommt.

Das ganze Gutmenschentum (ob angelnd oder nicht angelnd) ist irgendwie ein Krebsgeschwür einer Gesellschaft, der es allgemein offenbar zu gut geht. Der Blick fürs Wesentliche geht so langsam völlig verloren. Suhlen in selbstgemachter Dekadenz und sich dabei auch noch lobenswert vorkommen. Pseudo-Probleme suchen aus Langeweile und die wirklichen Probleme negieren bzw. ignorieren.

Wenn natürliche Triebe mit Gewalt unterbunden werden sollen, wirds unlustig. Denn letztendlich stammen wir alle aus derselben Höhle und können nicht aus unserer Haut.

Auch wenn die Gutmenschen das verneinen. Die sind letztendlich auch bloß große Säugetiere. Und würden - gesetzt den Fall, der Tofu würde aussterben und keinerlei andere Nahrungsquelle wäre mehr verfügbar - allerschnellstens wieder Beute fressen. Oder sogar sich gegenseitig und zu Kannibalen verkommen. Denn Hunger ist ein guter Zuchtmeister, der ideologische Schranken ganz schnell zu Sägespänen macht :q


----------



## Sir Pommes (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

mal ungeachtet der nun bewiesenen Tatsache, dass es uns Anglelfreunden künftig ALLEN an den Kragen gehen soll : was, außer in Internetforen euren Frust rauszulassen, tut ihr denn wirklich um dieses Unheil eventuell noch abzuwenden? Organisiert ihr euch in einer Form oder sollen's wieder "die Anderen, am besten die da Oben" richten, weil ihr "keine Zeit" für sowas habt? 

Mir scheint als wären stets nur die Befürworter von Verboten ganz besonders aktiv, während sich die Betroffenen in "man kann doch sowieso nicht dagegen machen"-Manier ihrem Schicksal ergeben, hier und da im Netz etwas Frust ablassen und dem Gegner kampflos das Feld überlassen

auf die Art muss sich hier wirklich keiner darüber wundern, wie einfach es "DIE" doch mit uns haben. Zieht mal den Kopf ausm Hintern und unternehmt etwas. Foren machen keine Gesetze !


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sir Pommes schrieb:


> * was, außer in Internetforen euren Frust rauszulassen, tut ihr denn wirklich um dieses Unheil eventuell noch abzuwenden? * !




Vernünftig, maßvoll und selbstkritisch das Angeln betreiben.

Was "böse" oder "falsch" ist, wird nun zeitnah geklärt - von den Angelgegnern...wohl juristisch untermauert.

Mit dem Finger auf Eskapaden zeigen ist zwecklos, weil der Zug bereits abgefahren ist...und Jeder wusste es seit Langem, was so schief läuft.

Jetzt wird knallhart Tacheles geredet und es wird definitiv Anzeigen geben.

Mal sehen, was wir dann einer kleinen Gruppe von "Anglern" an Zusatzsanktionen zu verdanken haben werden |bigeyes

Aber Hauptsache alles gut finden - ja neee, is klar ; das funtioniert nirgends, wo es Kontroversen gibt.

Statt in sich zu gehen, verteidigt man die wenigen Schwachmaten, die uns Nachteile bringen werden; na dann alles Gute - die Gerichte warten schon...das zepter des handelns ist erstmal weg ; der angelunkundige Pöbel erwacht und angefüttert.

R.S.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Wie Angler ticken, kann man sich momentan im RMD-Kanal anschauen:
http://www.carpzilla.de/news/szene-news/mdk-rekordschuppi-abgeschlagen-2427.html

Der Fänger (dessen Name bekannt wurde, was er wohl nicht so geplant hat), ist jetzt Persona Non Grata und eine Gruppe von "Karpfenrettern" macht sich jetzt dran, die Dicken aus dem RMD rauszuangeln und in irgendwelche Pfützen umzusetzen, wo sie "sicher" sind.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122583&page=239

Nur noch schräg |bigeyes


----------



## Syntac (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja und für andere eben nicht.
> 
> Wer hat nun Recht?
> 
> Leben und leben lassen.....



da stimm ich ausnahmsweise mal mit Dir überein!


----------



## Jose (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das steht bitte wo zum Nachlesen???
> 
> Als philosophischer, regimekritischer, rebellischer und auch realitätsfremder rein theoretischer Denkansatz ja ganz nett, aber in diesem unseren Land weitab von Praxis, Recht und Realität!!!
> 
> ...



guter beitrag!#6 

ernie, bin fast erschrocken: ich deiner meinung, na sowas, eben: _"Merkwürdig wo so mancher Haase langläuft."

_und wenn es an die substanz geht!


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Nur noch schräg |bigeyes



Letzte Zuckungen vor dem Exitus. Unter Druck spielt die Gehirnchemie halt mitunter verrückt.


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Na ja, wie dem auch sei....Velleicht wird ja der Sohn oder die beiden Töchter des angelnden Journalisten demnächst "umgedreht" mit Hilfe solcher Flyer...und Herr Rau überdenkt noch mal, mit wem er sich da "gebettet" hat...
Aber Urteilt doch mal selbst: 
http://www.peta.de/web/deinpapatoetettier.3122.html


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Prädikat "Pädagogisch Wertvoll".

Scheint die ganzen politisch korrekten Sandalen-Superpädagogen ja nicht weiter zu stören. Typisch Toleranz-Jesii.

Derlei aggressiv-polemisches Plakat von jedweder anderen Seite ---> neue Massen-Montagsdemonstrationen im Edel-Selbstgestrickten mit 500-Euro-Kinderwagen und ner Latte Macchiato für 5,50 inner anderen Hand (wenn nicht gerade vom neuesten iPhone belegt). Reformhausplündernde Supermuttis on the prowl.

Von wegen "Kindeswohl gefährdet" und "Manipulation von Schutzbefohlenen".


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Prädikat "Pädagogisch Wertvoll".
> 
> Scheint die ganzen politisch korrekten Sandalen-Superpädagogen ja nicht weiter zu stören. Typisch Toleranz-Jesii.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Ernie schon mal deswegen Anzeige erstattet. Ohne Erfolg. Freie Meinungsäußerung. #q


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Vor lauter Frust und einem zornigen Grundgefühl muss ich mir jetzt das hier "reinziehen":
http://www.southpark.de/alle-episoden/s08e08-wähl-oder-stirb


----------



## phirania (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Booh das ist ja schon Sektenmäßig...
Wie sind die denn drauf ?http://www.peta.de/web/deinpapatoetettier.3122.html


----------



## CRegenschein (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Vor lauter Frust und einem zornigen Grundgefühl muss ich mir jetzt das hier "reinziehen":
> http://www.southpark.de/alle-episoden/s08e08-wähl-oder-stirb



haha großartig! 
Die Folge kannte ich noch gar nicht ;-) Rettet mir den Tag :-D


Grüße
CRegenschein


----------



## daci7 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Bei so viel Macho-Vollidioten-Internetprahlerei muss man sich einerseits nicht wundern eine super Zielscheibe für gewisse Kreise abzugeben und andererseits schon schämen (wenigstens per Definition) dazu zu gehören.
Auch wenn ich bei Weitem nicht der Stimmungsmache des Films zustimme weiß ich schon ganz genau, warum ich niemals für "Die Angler" in die Bresche springen werde - höchstens für "Das Angeln" und das *ist* ein Unterschied.


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

"Toll" sind auch noch die Anleitungen & Verhaltenstipps für die "kleinen" im  Stürm.r ähm Pardon, im Peta - Faltblatt:

..."Bis Papi gelernt hat, dass Töten nicht lustig ist, halte Hunde & Katzen besser von ihm fern.
Er hängt daran, wehrlose Tiere zu töten. Sie könnten also die nächsten sein!
Hol deinen Papa weg von der Angel!
Versteck die Angel oder besser noch, wirf sie weg!"

Da kommt doch Freude auf in der Familie...die teuerste Combo im Müllcontainer  ...


----------



## CRegenschein (16. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



glavoc schrieb:


> "Toll" sind auch noch die Anleitungen & Verhaltenstipps für die "kleinen" im  Stürm.r ähm Pardon, im Peta - Faltblatt:
> 
> ..."Bis Papi gelernt hat, dass Töten nicht lustig ist, halte Hunde & Katzen besser von ihm fern.
> Er hängt daran, wehrlose Tiere zu töten. Sie könnten also die nächsten sein!
> ...



Das ist echt eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit, was die da machen!

CRegenschein


----------



## Siever (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Oje, manche Leute schnallen es einfach nicht... 
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hoh...riesigen-karpfen-aus-der-lenne-id8440287.html


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Siever schrieb:


> Oje, manche Leute schnallen es einfach nicht...
> http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hoh...riesigen-karpfen-aus-der-lenne-id8440287.html




Warum?

Der fehlende Aneignungswille wurde mit dem Hinweis der Ungenießbarkeit hinreichend begründet.

Zügig wieder rein und gut is 

R.S.


----------



## Purist (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Zügig wieder rein und gut is



Hat mir mal ein Aufseher geraten: Wenn der Fang zu groß ist rutscht der einem eben irgendwie aus der Hand.. 
Das heisst aber wiederum nicht, vorher Grinsefotos für Zeitungen zu schießen und sich in Artikeln noch mit Trophäenwahn zu brüsten, wie in dem Fall.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Purist schrieb:


> Hat mir mal ein Aufseher geraten: Wenn der Fang zu groß ist rutscht der einem eben irgendwie aus der Hand..
> Das heisst aber wiederum nicht, vorher Grinsefotos für Zeitungen zu schießen und sich in Artikeln noch mit Trophäenwahn zu brüsten, wie in dem Fall.




Da gebe ich Dir auch wieder Recht |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Fahr ich zu schnell - sorry, bin halt abgerutscht mitm Fuß aufs Gaspedal..

Steuerbetrug - sorry, da ist mir doch das Komma verrutscht...

Mord- und Totschlag - sorry, das Messer ist mir rausgerutscht..

So machen das die "Guten und Richtigen", die moralisch Höherstehenden.


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Der fehlende Aneignungswille wurde mit dem Hinweis der Ungenießbarkeit hinreichend begründet.
> 
> ...



Ungeniessbar?
Schon mal getestet?    :g

Dumm ist meiner Meinung nach sein Outing als Trophäenangler in dem er von seinen Zielen spricht.


----------



## Zoddl (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Purist schrieb:


> Hat mir mal ein Aufseher geraten: Wenn der Fang zu groß ist rutscht der einem eben irgendwie aus der Hand..
> Das heisst aber wiederum nicht, vorher Grinsefotos für Zeitungen zu schießen und sich in Artikeln noch mit *Trophäenwahn* zu brüsten, wie in dem Fall.





> "Den Begriff "*Trophäenangler*" habe ich zuerst bei Tierrechtsbewegungen und radikalen Angelgegnern gehört", so Rau.


Quelle

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem "Trophäenfoto" und einem Fangbild? 

Bevor mich jemand missversteht... grundsätzlich fotografiere ich meine Fänge maximal als Küchenfoto. Mehr als einmal hätte ich mich aber auch in den Arxxx beissen können, dass kein Fotoapparat mit am Wasser war.


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So machen das die "Guten und Richtigen", die moralisch Höherstehenden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das 'aus der Hand rutschen' ist natürlich ein Weg, wie man unsinnige Regeln erst mal versuchen kann zu umgehen.
Aber ich gebe Thomas recht, das kann nicht die Lösung sein!

Man muss dahin kommen, dass der Angler vor Ort, innerhalb der Regeln des Bewirtschafters (i.d.R. Verein), die Wahl hat, ob er entnimmt oder zurücksetzt.
Da sehe ich aber momentan relativ schwarz...


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das 'aus der Hand rutschen' ist natürlich ein Weg, wie man unsinnige Regeln erst mal versuchen kann zu umgehen.
> Aber ich gebe Thomas recht, das kann nicht die Lösung sein!
> 
> Man muss dahin kommen, dass der Angler vor Ort, innerhalb der Regeln des Bewirtschafters (i.d.R. Verein), die Wahl hat, ob er entnimmt oder zurücksetzt.
> Da sehe ich aber momentan relativ schwarz...



Erklär einem Aufseher mal, dass der Fisch ins Wasser gerutscht ist wenn man ca. 3m vom Ufer weg ist (um Fotos zu machen).
Desweiteren wäre das C&R auch nicht das Problem.
Sondern der relativ lange Drill und der längere Aufenthalt an Land.
Bei einem 40 Minuten Drill, könnte der Richter auf die Idee kommen, dass man zu leichtes Material hatte.
Der Fisch somit unnötig lange Stress und Leiden ausgesetzt wurde.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man muss dahin kommen, dass der Angler vor Ort, innerhalb der Regeln des Bewirtschafters (i.d.R. Verein), die Wahl hat, ob er entnimmt oder zurücksetzt.


 
Da sind wir doch heute schon, wenn der Angler plausibel verargumentieren kann, dass der zurückgesetzte Fang unerwünschter Beifang war. 
Das funktioniert natürlich nicht, wenn der Angler nach tagelangem Anfüttern auf den Boilie völlig überraschend einen Karpfen rauszieht. |supergri

Ich setze auch neben dem Fischeraufseher den auf 2 Maiskörner gefangenen 30-Pfünder zurück, wenn ich das will. Wenn der Kollege darauf hin Hardball spielt, hat er am nächsten Tag eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung zum Begehen einer Straftat am Hals (töten eines Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund, denn ich habe ja keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit). 

Den Rechsstreit würde ich durch alle Instanzen treiben, wenn nötig. Wird aber aus meiner Erfahrung nie so weit kommen. Die Verantwortlichen kennen auch das Tierschutzgesetz und wissen recht gut, so die Grenze zwischen nachweislichem C&R und Beifang verläuft.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Oje, manche Leute schnallen es einfach nicht...
> http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hohe...id8440287.html



Na ,dann wird der Held auch vielleicht Post vom Staatsanwalt bekommen?
40 Minuten Drill für einen 30 Pfünder Karpfen und demnächst will er auf Waller, dann wird sicher 2 Tage gedrillt!


Jürgen

P.S.:Alles gute zum Geburtstag Siever!


----------



## Trollwut (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei einem 40 Minuten Drill, könnte der Richter auf die Idee kommen, dass man zu leichtes Material hatte.
> Der Fisch somit unnötig lange Stress und Leiden ausgesetzt wurde.



Das leichte gerät ist aber auch dann gut als begründung zu nehmen, dass man nur auf nen Küchenkarpfen aus war, und somit das gefangene Exemplar nicht geeignet war


----------



## Purist (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem "Trophäenfoto" und einem Fangbild?



Nach deiner Anmerkung würde ich nun eher C&R-Posing-Picture dazu sagen |rolleyes

Ein Fangfoto gibt's entweder in der Küche, vor dem Haus/der Wohnung oder auch am Angelplatz, aber immer schön mit totem Fang.


----------



## glavoc (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

"...der Fisch somit unnötig"..."und Leiden ausgesetzt wurde."
Also klar, Stress hat er sicher erfahren...Milchsäure in den Muskeln, erhöhte Herzschlagfrequenz, hoher Verbrauch von Energie und so weiter...
Jedoch: "Leiden"? - also das soll mir irgendein(e) Richter/Richterin mal beweisen 
Leiden, als Begriff - ist für mich eine rein menschliche Erfahrung und so komplex, das ich Fischen diese Erfahrung abspreche...bei höheren Säugetieren mag ich da mit mir reden lassen...
Genau dieses unreflektierte vermenschlichen von Fischen nervt mich die letzten Tage  ... fehlt nur noch, dass demnächst dem Regenwurm ebenfalls ein Leiden zugedichtet wird (windet sich ja so herzzerreissend beim aufziehen aufm Haken)....


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das leichte gerät ist aber auch dann gut als begründung zu nehmen, dass man nur auf nen Küchenkarpfen aus war, und somit das gefangene Exemplar nicht geeignet war



Naja, beim Karpfenangeln muss man mit Kalibern rechnen...besonders dann wenn man selektiv angelt und Tage vorher anfüttert.
Könnte vorm Richter interessant werden.


----------



## Purist (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fahr ich zu schnell - sorry, bin halt abgerutscht mitm Fuß aufs Gaspedal..
> 
> Steuerbetrug - sorry, da ist mir doch das Komma verrutscht...
> 
> ...



Oder auch diejenigen, die sehr genau wissen, dass mancherlei gesetzliche Regelung dazu einlädt, sie nicht immer befolgen zu können oder zu wollen. 

Vor kurzem hat doch einmal jemand ein Buch darüber geschrieben, wie es sich in Deutschland lebt, wenn man sich zu 100% an die Gesetze hält. Dem fiel erst dabei auf, beim Wälzen der Verordnungen, dass er hier in Hessen sein Fahrrad in seiner Garage ausschließlich an die Rückwand zu stellen hat (!) Vor dem Auto, neben dem Auto.. verboten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Als "guter und richtiger Angler" hält man sich entweder an die Gesetze oder bleibt zu Hause..

Oder kämpft für deren Änderung und steht dann auch dazu..

Zu kuschen, zu heucheln und zu umgehen ist aber in meinen Augen nicht gerade das moralisch/ethisch Hochstehende, was viele auch hier im Forum als Angler für sich Anspruch nehmen (ich explizit nicht! Bin ein moralisch/ethischer Blindgänger. Ich geh angeln, schlicht weils mir Spaß macht und stehe dazu..)


----------



## Purist (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu kuschen, zu heucheln und zu umgehen ist aber in meinen Augen nicht gerade das moralisch/ethisch Hochstehende, was viele auch hier im Forum als Angler für sich Anspruch nehmen



Auslegungssache. Der eine fährt 100km/h zu schnell und filmt sich dabei, stellt das als Heldentat ins Internet. Der andere fährt ab und zu 10-20km/h zu schnell und denkt im Traum nicht daran, das öffentlich zu machen. 

Das ist doch der Unterschied zwischen dem, was jetzt für Aufmerksamkeit sorgt und dem, was jeder von uns (Anglern) irgendwann einmal macht. Was im Umkehrschluss heisst, dass diejenigen, die es hin und wieder einmal machen, sich nicht unbedingt dafür engagieren, dass diejenigen, die es mit voller Absicht tun, einen Freifahrtschein für ihr Handeln bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Das moralisch/ethisch Hochstehende definiert sich also nicht durch die Tat, sondern durch das öffentlich machen oder nicht??

Man lernt nie aus....

Ich darf also alles, nur darf ichs nicht öffentlich machen und schon bin ich ethisch/moralisch ausm Schneider?

Gutgutgut...

Für mich ists aus zwei Gründen eh nicht relevant:
Ich bin eh ne öffentliche Plaudertasche und sowieso ein moralisch/ethischer Blindgänger, der aus Spaß am Angeln angelt...........


----------



## gründler (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/spezial/vorstoss-gegen-trophaeenangler-3489.html


*Hört euch das bitte genau an!*


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Sauber....

jetzt nur noch warten, bis das auf RTL Newstime kommt und wir haben demnächst das SEK beim Angeln hinter uns im Busch sitzen


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

wers jetzt noch nicht kapiert, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen..


----------



## gründler (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

So ab 6.30min ^^


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

eben - nix von nur Forellenpuff - alles und alle werden da abgecheckt und angeprangert laut Behördernsprecher..

Auch die moralisch/ethisch hochstehenden Vereins- und Besserangler...


----------



## nachtangler (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Er hat gesagt:
"Das ist in der Sache auch überhaupt nicht begründet.."

Das ist so ein wenig als wenn Frau Merkel einem Minister ihr "vollstes Vertrauen" ausspricht.

Im Übrigen: Nichts gegen Frau Merkel..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

- Der Gesetzgeber besteht darauf, dass bewusstes C&R ein Verstoß gegen das Teirschutzgesetz ist.
- Dem Fisch wird Leidensfähigkeit unterstellt 

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ein Offizieller das nun mal klar ausgesprochen hat, zumindest für mich nix Neues.

Und wer glaubt, dass diese Positionen sich mittelfristig ändern werden, auch wenn Arlinghaus noch 10 plausible Studien veröffentlicht, soll ruhig weiter träumen.

Fazit: Schießt eure Fangbilder für Facebook im Ausland. In Deutschland ist C&R sehr wohl möglich, man sollte es aber etwas leise betreiben ...


----------



## Purist (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das moralisch/ethisch Hochstehende definiert sich also nicht durch die Tat, sondern durch das öffentlich machen oder nicht??



Wer ist der ethisch/moralisch Hochstehende?
Sehe eher denjenigen, der sich etwas mehr als andere an ein bestimmtes Gesetz hält. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich darf also alles, nur darf ichs nicht öffentlich machen und schon bin ich ethisch/moralisch ausm Schneider?



Du vergißt den Vorsatz. Es macht einen Unterschied ob ich gezielt auf Fische angel, die ich ohnehin nie verwerten will, oder ob mir ein solches Exemplar mal im Kescher landet und eher die Ausnahme ist.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für mich ists aus zwei Gründen eh nicht relevant:
> Ich bin eh ne öffentliche Plaudertasche und sowieso ein moralisch/ethischer Blindgänger, der aus Spaß am Angeln angelt...........



Wenn du angeln gehst, bist du demnach eine "Einzelerscheinung", wie in dem Radiointerview beschrieben? 
Glaube ich nicht, wer so wie du kochen kann, angelt doch nicht nur aus Spass |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Fazit: Schießt eure Fangbilder für Facebook im Ausland. In Deutschland ist C&R sehr wohl möglich, man sollte es aber etwas leise betreiben ...



jajaja, das moralisch/ethische wieder:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr ich zu schnell - sorry, bin halt abgerutscht mitm Fuß aufs Gaspedal..
> 
> Steuerbetrug - sorry, da ist mir doch das Komma verrutscht...
> 
> ...





			
				Purist schrieb:
			
		

> Auslegungssache. Der eine fährt 100km/h zu schnell und filmt sich dabei, stellt das als Heldentat ins Internet. Der andere fährt ab und zu 10-20km/h zu schnell und denkt im Traum nicht daran, das öffentlich zu machen.





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das moralisch/ethisch Hochstehende definiert sich also nicht durch die Tat, sondern durch das öffentlich machen oder nicht??
> 
> Man lernt nie aus....
> 
> ...


----------



## gründler (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> - Fazit: Schießt eure Fangbilder für Facebook im Ausland. In Deutschland ist C&R sehr wohl möglich, man sollte es aber etwas leise betreiben ...


 

Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das man sich als Deutscher Staatsbürger an Deutsches Recht zu halten hat wenn man in Europa unterwegs ist.

Ob das nun gesetzlich so ist weiß ich nicht,aber habe das mal aufgenommen.


#h


----------



## kleinerWelli (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Wos das problem...?

Wenn ich angeln gehe...dann dafuer das was gescheites in die pfanne..ofen..oder raeuchertonne kommt...ich verwert es...


Ich wuerd auchn 15kg + aufwaerts... karpfen verwerten....sabberrr


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das man sich als Deutscher Staatsbürger an Deutsches Recht zu halten hat wenn man in Europa unterwegs ist.
> 
> Ob das nun gesetzlich so ist weiß ich nicht,aber habe das mal aufgenommen.
> 
> ...


 
Das betrifft Kapitaldelikte (oder wie auch immer das im Juristenjargon heißt). Also Verrat von Staatsgeheimnissen, Mord etc.

Du darfst in Frankreich ganz legal die Dicken mit Küsschen und Foto zurücksetzen, ohne gleich die Staatsangehörigkeit wechseln zu müssen.  #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jajaja, das moralisch/ethische wieder:


 
Ich stelle mich doch moralisch auf keine höhere Stufe, bloß weil ich ganz leise den Dicken zurücksetze. Ich mache das ganz einfach, weil ich es gut finde. Ganz ohne Foto und Geschrei.

Wenn ich hier meine monatlichen Gesetzesverstöße auflisten würde, die ich als ganz normaler unbescholtener Bürger so nebenher begehe, wäre die Liste ganz schön lang. 

Gesetze sind wichtig, aber nicht jedes muss immer auf's Komma genau befolgt werden.


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Wos das problem...?
> 
> Wenn ich angeln gehe...dann dafuer das was
> gescheites in die pfanne..ofen..oder raeuchertonne kommt...ich verwert
> ...


 
Das ist auch mal ein Standpunkt... also reiner Kochtopfangler (nicht böse gemeint!)? Egal was Maß hat und nicht geschont ist kommt also mit? Ist das die Ulitmative Lösung für die Angellei in Deutschland?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

moralisch/ethisch und tierschutzrechtlich und laut Verbänden:
Ja.............


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Auch der Kollege vom Amt muss sich an deutsche Gesetze halten.
Fakt ist, C&R ist bis auf wenige Bundesländer (mir derzeit nur eins bekannt  SH)  nicht verboten.
Ob nun Vorsatz oder nicht, der Vorsatz muss erstmal bewiesen werden können.
So lange ich Messer, Massband, Knüppel...Kühlbox dabei habe wird es schwer mir einen Vorsatz zu beweisen.
Habe ich eine professionelle Kameraausrüstung dabei oder sogar ein Kamerateam, könnte man evtl. auf andere Gedanken kommen.

Desweiteren glaube ich kaum, dass ein Richter auf Grund eines Fotos irgendein Angler verurteilen kann.
Es ist nicht beweisbar ob Fisch tot oder lebendig etc.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es ist nicht beweisbar ob Fisch tot oder lebendig etc.


 
Der im Prozess in Jülich Angeklagte argumentierte auch, der Karpfen sei tot gewesen. Da hat man einfach einen Sachverständigen eingeschaltet, der anhand des Bildes (Augendrehreflex) zu Protokoll gab, dass der Fisch lebte. Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der im Prozess in Jülich Angeklagte argumentierte auch, der Karpfen sei tot gewesen. Da hat man einfach einen Sachverständigen eingeschaltet, der anhand des Bildes (Augendrehreflex) zu Protokoll gab, dass der Fisch lebte. Dumm gelaufen.




Der besteht doch nur in der Seitenlage.

Oder?

Aber auch egal, Foto machen ist nicht verboten.


----------



## Purist (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Fakt ist, C&R ist bis auf wenige Bundesländer (mir derzeit nur eins bekannt  SH)  nicht verboten.



Ist es ja auch nicht, nur zu welchem Zweck das geschieht, kann gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen. 
Schon sind wir wieder beim Spassangeln angekommen.


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Purist schrieb:


> Ist es ja auch nicht, nur zu welchem Zweck das geschieht, kann gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen.
> Schon sind wir wieder beim Spassangeln angekommen.



Dieser "Zweck" muss aber erstmal bewiesen werden.
Wird schwierig wenn man Messer, Knüppel und Kühlbox dabei hat und nicht gerade rumposaunt nur zu Angeln um die Fische zurück zusetzen.
Sicherlich sollte man sich auch überlegen eine DSLR mitzuführen wenn man solo angelt.
Oder erst rumkramen nach einer Cam....und der Fisch liegt dann auf der Matte und wartet...


----------



## Zoddl (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dieser "Zweck" muss aber erstmal bewiesen werden.


Das wird dann wohl die "Trophäe" vom lebenden Fisch sein?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dieser "Zweck" muss aber erstmal bewiesen werden.


 
Das sind dann halt die berühmten Indizienprozesse (wie im Jülich-Beispiel):
- Vorangegangene Interviews für Zeitungen mit fettem Statement, noch nie einen Karpfen entnommen zu haben
- 45er Boilies (|supergri)
- Zeitungsreportermäßige Fotoausrüstung
- ...

Wir können das hier von allen Seiten beleuchten, das Ende wird immer das Gleiche sein: Wer keinen Ärger haben will, muss schauen, wie er mit der Situation klarkommt. Änderung ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Das wird dann wohl die "Trophäe" vom lebenden Fisch sein?



Wie das?
Fotografieren verboten (Kollege kann doch Foto machen während ich den nicht verwertbaren Fisch zurücksetze)? 
Oder selektives Angeln verboten?


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das sind dann halt die berühmten Indizienprozesse (wie im Jülich-Beispiel):
> - Vorangegangene Interviews für Zeitungen mit fettem Statement, noch nie einen Karpfen entnommen zu haben
> - 45er Boilies (|supergri)
> - Zeitungsreportermäßige Fotoausrüstung
> ...



Klar, für die Zeitung quatscht man so..und vorm Richter anders.
Da hat man dann natürlich ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem.

Änderung nicht in Sicht? Korrekt, eher eine Verschlimmerung.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dieses SH C&R Verbot andere Länder übernehmen.

Wahrscheinlich sogar jetzt erst Recht...(NDR Beitrag)


----------



## acker (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Das SEK sicherlich nicht aber X+1 (Gut)menschen und Petras die meinen dem Angler ein Gespräch aufzwingen zu wollen ob seines widerlichen Hobbys . 
Ich kann mich nur zu gut an die Zeit erinnern als das Setzkescher verbot aufkam und jede Menge selbsternannte Fischschützer einem auf die ,..., ja die ! gingen .


----------



## Zoddl (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie das?
> Fotografieren verboten (Kollege kann doch Foto machen während ich den nicht verwertbaren Fisch zurücksetze)?
> Oder selektives Angeln verboten?


Es wird konsequent das Wort "Trophäenangeln" verwendet, sowohl im Interview als auch in der Anfrage an die Kreise als auch in den Medien (ZEIT - Artikel). Beim Thema "Fangen und Zurücksetzen" isser im Interview merkliich ausgewichen, hat aber keinen Zusammenhang zum "Trophäenangeln" hergestellt. Lässt mich zumindest schonmal vermuten, wohin die Reise gehen könnte.

Das Fotografieren von Fischen werden sie mit Sicherheit nicht verbieten, aber es wird wohl auf irgendeine Art in diese Richtung hinauslaufen.


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das man sich als Deutscher Staatsbürger an Deutsches Recht zu halten hat wenn man in Europa unterwegs ist.


Das sieht unser DAFV aber ganz anders seit der letzten Verbandsausschusssitzung, 
wo deutsche Wettanglerteams nun im Ausland gefördert werden 
und im Inland verboten & verpönt bleiben 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> moralisch/ethisch und tierschutzrechtlich und laut Verbänden:
> Ja.............




Entschuldige - aber das ist doch so nicht richtig !

Neben den Schonmaßen , die unterschritten werden , der geschützten Art , gibt es noch einen weiteren Grund, einen *vernünftigen Grund*, den Fisch zurückzusetzen:

*Der fehlende Aneignungswille*.

Kann ich schlüssig argumentieren, dass ich den Fisch nicht mitnehmen will/kann , so darf ich selbstverständlich zurücksetzen !

Grund kann hier schon die Art des Fanges sein - bspw. Hecht gefangen , statt Barsch.

Grund kann hier die Größe sein - zu viel für den Eigenbedarf,

schlechte Fleischqualität...

Ebenso kann mit der Seltenheit argumentiert werden.

*Man hat nur Probleme, wenn man vorsätzlich bspw. Trophäenangeln betreibt, und den Fisch niemals essen will*.

Leute, das ist doch ein alter Hut !

Gefangene Großfische dürfen - aus den entsprechend vernünftigen Gründen - selbstverständlich zurückgesetzt werden !!!

Vorsätzliches C+R sowie ausufernde Foto-Sessionen und auch extreme Fänge der Menge ohne den Hauch von Entnahmewillen bleiben weiterhin verboten !

Der Politiker hat ganz klar diese Extrem-Fälle --- eben die Extremangler genannt, auf die nun besonders geschaut wird.

Das Anglerboard sollte nicht in blinde Panik verfallen , sondern sich positionieren, um den Angelsport sowohl in Ausübung als auch Akzeptanz zu unterstützen !!!

Es gibt nunmal schwarze Schafe, deren Absichten klar, eindeutig und subjektiv voll gewollt, mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kollidieren.

Als verantwortungsvoller Angler sollte man sich von solchen Eskapaden distanzieren und sich nicht falsch solidarisieren.


Wir kriegen nur Probleme, weil es einige Wenige übetrteiben-dann sollen/müssen diese Wenigen eben die Konsequenzen tragen !

Das Angeln aber ist m.M. nach - wie auch der Politiker betont, nicht bedroht.

Korrektes Verhalten am Wasser ist und bleibt das Zauberwort.

R.S.


----------



## kleinerWelli (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das ist auch mal ein Standpunkt... also reiner Kochtopfangler (nicht böse gemeint!)? Egal was Maß hat und nicht geschont ist kommt also mit? Ist das die Ulitmative Lösung für die Angellei in Deutschland?



Sag ma...du hast den fischereischein gemacht..gelernt...was sagt das im tenor aus?


Das du das dir aneignest ...was du verbrauchst- respektive verwertest unter beachtung von regeln.

Diese c&r geschichte ist nichts anderes als indirektes wettangeln...'..oar..ich habn groessten...schwersten...' ..das hat mit dem urspruenglichen grund des angelns -absolut nichts mehr zu tun.

Sicherlich kann ich gezielt angeln..auf das was ich brauche.was anderes ist beifang.solltes leckerer beifang sein...unter beachtung von regeln und gesetzen...dann nehm ich den mit und verwerte .

Sollte ich irgendwann nen karpfen anlanden..30 kg..mal als beispiel....dann bild gemacht..und klar poste ich den..warum nid...ich muesste noch nicht mal dazu schreiben das ichn verwerte....ich kenne genug 'obere'- die wissen das ich 'den' verwerte....im gegenteil...waehrend ihr angst habt das man euchn strick draus dreht...mach ich mir gedanken..das ich nicht irgendwann ein verbot bekomme...weil ich bzw. wir..sehr viel fisch essen......2 angler ..und die juengste macht am 28.09. Ihren friedfischschein...


----------



## zanderzone (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Es gibt ein aktuelles Interview mit dem Landesamt für Natur, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz NRW auf Biss-Clip TV. Hört es euch an:

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/spezial/vorstoss-gegen-trophaeenangler-3489.html


----------



## Fin (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dieser "Zweck" muss aber erstmal bewiesen werden.
> Wird schwierig wenn man Messer, Knüppel und Kühlbox dabei hat und nicht gerade rumposaunt nur zu Angeln um die Fische zurück zusetzen.



Da hast du recht. Das ist doch aber erst beim Verfahren von Bedeutung. Und bis dahin sollte jeder Angler selbst entscheiden können ob er den Fisch verwerten möchte bzw. kann. Tropähenanglen ist doch laut TschG(Bundesgesetz) kein erlaubter Grund Fische zu quälen. Und somit ist der C&Dler erstmal genauso von der möglichen "aus Grauzone wird Rotzone Problematik" betroffen wie der vorsätzliche C&Rler.


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Es gibt ein aktuelles Interview mit dem Landesamt für Natur, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz NRW auf Biss-Clip TV. Hört es euch an:
> 
> http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/spezial/vorstoss-gegen-trophaeenangler-3489.html




Siehe Beitrag 179


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fin schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Das ist doch aber erst beim Verfahren von Bedeutung. Und bis dahin sollte jeder Angler selbst entscheiden können ob er den Fisch verwerten möchte bzw. kann. Tropähenanglen ist doch laut TschG(Bundesgesetz) kein erlaubter Grund Fische zu quälen. Und somit ist der C&Dler erstmal genauso von der möglichen "aus Grauzone wird Rotzone Problematik" betroffen wie der vorsätzliche C&Rler.




Das Tierschutzgesetz sagt gar nichts zum Grund.

Keine Defintion des Grundes.

Dieser vernünftige Grund ist abhängig von der derzeitigen Moral (des deutschen Staates).
In 30 Jahren kann die Moral eine andere sein.


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@ Weli

ka wann du deinen Schein gemacht hast - ich hab meinen seit ca 14 Jahren  Und ja... ich meine mal sowas gelernt zu haben - und mich mit immer zunehmender Praxiserfahrung etc. zum C&D (Catch & Decide) Angler gemausert..... Ich esse auch gerne Fisch. Aber solange mir die "Grauzone" bleibt, den Meterhecht oder den grad maßigen Hecht zurück zu setzen, da ich keinen vernünftigen Grund (Verwertungschance) habe - solange werde ich dies weiterhin tun.

Reines C&R finde ich auch nicht optimal... die Kehrseite (alles abknüppeln was Maß hat) aber auch nicht. Und nochmals ... ich würde aus unserem Weiher keinen 25Pfd Moosbuckel essen wollen! Kulinarische Grausamkeit in Form von Modergeschmack vorprogrammiert....


----------



## Sharpo (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Weli
> 
> ka wann du deinen Schein gemacht hast - ich hab meinen seit ca 14 Jahren  Und ja... ich meine mal sowas gelernt zu haben - und mich mit immer zunehmender Praxiserfahrung etc. zum C&D (Catch & Decide) Angler gemausert..... Ich esse auch gerne Fisch. Aber solange mir die "Grauzone" bleibt, den Meterhecht oder den grad maßigen Hecht zurück zu setzen, da ich keinen vernünftigen Grund (Verwertungschance) habe - solange werde ich dies weiterhin tun.
> 
> Reines C&R finde ich auch nicht optimal... die Kehrseite (alles abknüppeln was Maß hat) aber auch nicht. Und nochmals ... ich würde aus unserem Weiher keinen 25Pfd Moosbuckel essen wollen! Kulinarische Grausamkeit in Form von Modergeschmack vorprogrammiert....



Keine Verwertungschance? Normalerweise dürftest Du dann gar nicht Angeln.

Nur weil dieser gefangene Fisch nicht "mein" Zielfisch war, kann ich diesen doch verwerten. 
Hund, Katze Maus...oder dem Tierpark überreichen.
Ansonsten einfrieren bis ich diesen Verwerten will und oder  kann.

In SH juckt es keinen ob man Verwerten kann und will.
Wenn man Angeln geht, kann man im Grunde jeden Fisch verwerten. Man muss nur wollen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

In SH schauts anders aus... Hessen ist nicht SH


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In SH juckt es keinen ob man Verwerten kann und will.
> Wenn man Angeln geht, kann man im Grunde jeden Fisch verwerten. Man muss nur wollen.



Bevor ich aber wirklich jeden Fisch verwerte, indem ich ihn an Viecher verfüttere oder aufn Mist schmeiße, setz ich ihn lieber zurück.

Ist doch auch eine Art von Moral nicht zum Spaß zu töten!


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> ...
> Diese c&r geschichte ist nichts anderes als indirektes wettangeln...'..oar..ich habn groessten...schwersten...' ..das hat mit dem urspruenglichen grund des angelns -absolut nichts mehr zu tun.
> ...


Wie sag ich es möglichst diplomatisch? |kopfkrat

Ähem... #c
Öh... |kopfkrat
Äh... #c

Das ist _*Bullshit!* _


----------



## Fin (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Tierschutzgesetz sagt gar nichts zum Grund.
> 
> Keine Defintion des Grundes.
> 
> ...



Ja du hast recht was die Definition"en" angeht. Also sind Karpfenangler demnächst auf der sicheren Seite wenn sie eine Kühlbox für Getr....äh Fische, dabeihaben. Sofern C&R denn künftig rechtlich (flächendeckend) eindeutig verboten sein sollte. Wo wäre denn im Moment des Zurücksetzens der Unterschied zwischen C&D und C&R? Sofern man dies nicht regelmäßig vorm Richter klären möchte?


----------



## Marrec83 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Sonntag wieder Vereins-Hegefischen... da möchte ich mal ein C&R Gegner bei haben... 3 Stunden mit ~15 Mann auf Rotaugen. Glaub der C&R Gegner wird dann ganz schnell zum Anglerfeind inkl. Schaum vorm Mund und rennt zu Peta.
@Peta: Cooles Cover mit dem "Vater tötet Fische". Der Zeichner kann sich bei Quantum bewerben für die nächste "Rubby-Dubby" Special Peta-Edition.


----------



## beißtnix (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

wie sich gleichgesinnte niederknüppeln;+;+;+
zu manchen kommentaren über die verwertbarkeit der fische kann man nur noch den kopf schütteln|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## u-see fischer (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...oder dem Tierpark überreichen.



Lese ich immer wieder hier, hast Du schonmal versucht einem Tierpark einen mit der Angel gefangenen Fisch zu geben?

Bei mir haben die (Wuppertaler Zoo) danken abgelehnt, die haben viel zu viel Angst, dass da noch Angelhaken im Fisch sein können und daduch seltene und wertvolle Tiere zu Schaden kommen können.

Zum Glück habe ich für jeden gefangenen Fisch eine sinnvolle Verwertung bzw. dankbare Abnehmer.
Nehme dennoch nicht jeden Fisch mit, würde aber auch nicht in einem Paylake (Fopu) angeln um Fische zu fangen, fotografieren und wieder schwimmen zu lassen. Wenn Fopu dann Fische (Forellen) für die Räuchertonne.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> Diese c&r geschichte ist nichts anderes als indirektes wettangeln...'..oar..ich habn groessten...schwersten...' ..das hat mit dem urspruenglichen grund des angelns -absolut nichts mehr zu tun.



Lt.einiger HardcoreGegner hast auch *du* anno 2013 keinen ursprünglichen Grund mehr,da Berufsfischerei und Aquakulturen deinen Kühlschrank füllen können und das Angeln somit generell überflüssig wäre.

Und zu deiner lustigen C+R Theorie rate ich dir mal,diese mit Einheimischen an Gewässern in NL,DK oder GB auszudiskutieren. |supergri

Viel Spass...vergiss aber die Schwimmweste nicht.


----------



## Tricast (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Am Deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen!
Oder, wir haben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und alle anderen sind blöd. Besonders die Holländer, Belgier oder Engländer.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Trollwut (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Sonntag wieder Vereins-Hegefischen... da möchte ich mal ein C&R Gegner bei haben... 3 Stunden mit ~15 Mann auf Rotaugen. Glaub der C&R Gegner wird dann ganz schnell zum Anglerfeind inkl. Schaum vorm Mund und rennt zu Peta.
> @Peta: Cooles Cover mit dem "Vater tötet Fische". Der Zeichner kann sich bei Quantum bewerben für die nächste "Rubby-Dubby" Special Peta-Edition.




Aus ähnlichen Grund hab ich nicht beim Verbandshege"königs"fischen mitgemacht. Verpflichtendes Abschlagen der Fische. Sicher werd ich 10-15 Barben niederknüppeln und dann die Hälfte irgendwie entsorgen müssen, weil die Gefriertruhe voll is


----------



## u-see fischer (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Lt.einiger HardcoreGegner hast auch *du* anno 2013 keinen ursprünglichen Grund mehr,da Berufsfischerei und Aquakulturen deinen Kühlschrank füllen können und das Angeln somit generell überflüssig wäre.....



Sehe ich aber anders, an meinem Gewässer gibt es keinen Berufsfischer, ist halt ein Baggersee mit glasklarem Wasser.
Fische aus Aquakultur esse ich nur wenn ich erkältet (Antibiotika) bin.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Stimmt....aber erklär denen das mal.So lautet diese Argumentation..niemand müsse heutzutage noch fischen oder jagen gehen um den Teller zu füllen.

Der Markt gäbe schliesslich alles her..(Ja,Fleischskandale oder geschmacksneutralen Zuchtfischfraß inkl.)


----------



## Lazarus (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Lt.einiger HardcoreGegner hast auch *du* anno 2013 keinen ursprünglichen Grund mehr,da Berufsfischerei und Aquakulturen deinen Kühlschrank füllen können und das Angeln somit generell überflüssig wäre.


DIESE Argumentation kenn ich so nur aus Angelforen von C&R-Verfechtern.
Die dePErTAn wollen dagegen, dass überhaupt kein Tier mehr 'entrechtet' oder gar getötet wird. Ob wild oder aus der Zucht ist denen vollkommen egal.


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Lazarus,
du beschreibst das Endziel.
Ruhrfischer nur einen der Schritte dahin.

Die nehmen sich natürlich Grüppchen einzeln vor.
Das ist deutlich einfacher.

Bei den Anglern sind das z.B. momentan die Zurücksetzer und Puffangler.
Auf genügend Rückenwind aus zerstrittenen Anglerkreisen, wo sich immer eine Gruppe für edler als andere hält und diese nur zu gern ans Messer liefert, können sie dabei ja bauen.
Aber zu den edlen Moralisten kommen sie auch schon noch. 
Alles zu seiner Zeit


----------



## Blauzahn (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Alles zu seiner Zeit



Warten auf das Ende?

Bis dahin kann man sicher noch gepflegt über das wie und warum philosophieren.
Man ist ja im Bilde wie es läuft,
hier...
auf dem Sessel vorm Rechner.

Alles erledigt, mußte ja so kommen.
Haben wir schon lange prophezeit.
Ihr wolltet ja nicht hören...

Alles klar Jungs?

Gepflegten Untergang wünsche ich (auf dem Sessel vorm Rechner) #h 

Sorry Kati, das ich dein Textfragment als Aufhänger nutz(t)e


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Aus ähnlichen Grund hab ich nicht beim Verbandshege"königs"fischen mitgemacht. Verpflichtendes Abschlagen der Fische. Sicher werd ich 10-15 Barben niederknüppeln und dann die Hälfte irgendwie entsorgen müssen, weil die Gefriertruhe voll is


 
Das gilt bei den Königsfischen, die ich kenne, nur für Fische, die zum Wiegen gebracht werden.

Und beim Königsfischen zählt typischerweise doch eh nur 1 Fisch. Also alles paletti, wenn man notfalls auf den 1. Platz verzichtet und den Dicken wieder schwimmen lässt. Oder wenn man einen flexiblen Vorstand hat. :g


----------



## Desperados (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Was mir am wenigsten an der ganzen Sache einleuchtet ist der Ausdruck "Trophäenangeln".
Laut Definition, ist eine Trophäe ein Gegenstand der dem besiegten  Gegner entwendet wurde (gegnerische Fahne, Waffen, Schilder, Helme oder Körperteile) 
Die passiert beim C&R ja definitif nicht, weder werden dem Releasten Fisch vorher Schuppen oder sonstwas entfernt, noch wird sich sonstwie eine Trophäe angeeignet. 
Lediglich, wenn überhaupt, wird ein Beweisfoto geschossen, sei es rein als Erinnerung, als Beweis bei einer drohenden Anklage wegen zurücksetzen, das der Fisch anhand seiner Grösse, Hautfarbe Flossenbildung oder was weiss ich nicht werwertbar war oder weil man Hobbybiologe/Hobbyforscher ist und den Fischbestand dokumentieren möchte und diese Erkentnisse mit anderen Hobbyforschern die sich zufällig in Anglerforen aufhalten teilen möchte um zu genaueren Wissenschaftlichen Erkentnissen zu kommen.

Die Deutschen sind doch so Paragraphentreu, wo zum Henker sind die genau Paragrafen und Definitionen ? Also im Zweifel für den Angeklagten.


----------



## madpraesi (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Liebe Gemeinschaft,
Ihr diskutiert über die ganze Verbandschaft was Sie alles falsch macht |kopfkrat 
und kratzt hier Euch selber die Augen aus #q #c #c #c
wegen diesem Thema 
Das Thema ist BRISANT genug haltet endlich zusammen und lasst uns gemeinsam etwas auf die Beine stellen...
Unsere Verbände schaffen das eh nicht.
@ Thomas 
ich gehe auch gerne angeln weil es mir Spaß macht....|wavey:
Gruß Christian 

und PS: Und wie war der SPRUCH es wird nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gek......ocht wird.
Bitte keine selbstverfleischung #q
Danke


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Desperados schrieb:


> Was mir am wenigsten an der ganzen Sache einleuchtet ist der Ausdruck "Trophäenangeln".


Jau!
Beim Hören des LANUV-Interviews war ich auch erstaunt, dass der Typ den Begriff benutzt.

Gab es den auch schon so inflationär vor der Drecks-Doku (mir so nicht ständig über den Weg gelaufen) oder haben wir diese Bezeichnung schwerpunktmäßig auch dem *§&$ Rau zu verdanken? :e

Catch und Release-Angler oder Trophäenangler?
Na, was macht mehr Stimmung?!

Sollte der *§&$ Rau mir mal über den Weg laufen, gibt's 'ne Anzeige!
Gegen mich.
Und nicht wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## volkerm (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Was wir brauchen, sind gutbezahlte Manager für unser Hobby. Da zahle ich gerne mehr. Nur die amtierenden machen das so nebenbei, dank Politik halbherzig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258743


----------



## volkerm (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Eben- Amateure. Für deren Leistung möchte ich nicht noch zahlen.


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



volkerma schrieb:


> Was wir brauchen, sind gutbezahlte Manager für unser Hobby.


...inkl. Herz für's Angeln & Bezug zur Basis; wohl wahr.

Bald noch wichtiger ist eine viel tiefere Verwurzelung in der Gesellschaft. Die ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten flöten gegangen.
Bei einigen unserer Nachbarn, wo dies so nicht geschehen ist, hätten solche Spinner wie Rau deutlich weniger Wirkung.
Schon an unserer Küste, wo die Leute mit dem Fischfang (gleich welcher Art) leben, kommt diese Nummer nicht an.

Leider hat sich das Spinnertum in Politik & Justiz schon arg verbreitet. Spinnerte Gesetze/Rechtsprechung zu bremsen oder gar wieder zurück zu drehen ist wohl das Schwierigste, was notwendig ist.

Zunächst mal wird aber wohl alles noch besch***ener...


----------



## volkerm (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ist heikel- hol gute Leute- die wollen gutes Geld.
Professionell aufgestellte Leute kosten. In der Konsequenz besser als Nulpen.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...inkl. Herz für's Angeln & Bezug zur Basis; wohl war.
> 
> Bald noch wichtiger ist eine viel tiefere Verwurzelung in der Gesellschaft. Die ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten flöten gegangen.
> Bei einigen unserer Nachbarn, wo dies so nicht geschehen ist, hätten solche Spinner wie Rau deutlich weniger Wirkung.
> ...


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!:m


----------



## Marrec83 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Aus ähnlichen Grund hab ich nicht beim Verbandshege"königs"fischen mitgemacht. Verpflichtendes Abschlagen der Fische. Sicher werd ich 10-15 Barben niederknüppeln und dann die Hälfte irgendwie entsorgen müssen, weil die Gefriertruhe voll is



FALSCH es wird alles verwertet durch verzehrung. Und zwar alle gemeinsam.


----------



## Knispel (18. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Wenn ich die ganzen Poste hier so lese, komme ich immer mehr auf den Standpunkt meines Freundes Heinz ( hier Tricast ) : Der größte Feind des Anglers ist der Angler selbst ...


----------



## phirania (18. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wenn ich die ganzen Poste hier so lese, komme ich immer mehr auf den Standpunkt meines Freundes Heinz ( hier Tricast ) : Der größte Feind des Anglers ist der Angler selbst ...



Wohl war...:c:c:c


----------



## glavoc (18. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Bald noch wichtiger ist eine viel tiefere Verwurzelung in der Gesellschaft. Die ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten flöten gegangen.
Bei einigen unserer Nachbarn, wo dies so nicht geschehen ist, hätten solche Spinner wie Rau deutlich weniger Wirkung.
Schon an unserer Küste, wo die Leute mit dem Fischfang (gleich welcher Art) leben, kommt diese Nummer nicht an.

Leider hat sich das Spinnertum in Politik & Justiz schon arg verbreitet. Spinnerte Gesetze/Rechtsprechung zu bremsen oder gar wieder zurück zu drehen ist wohl das Schwierigste, was notwendig ist.

Zunächst mal wird aber wohl alles noch besch***ener...[/QUOTE]


Und warum ist das so??;+ ... nirgendwo auf der Welt ist der Zugang zum Fisch so schwer wie in Deutschland.
Vergleicht einmal, wie populär das Angeln/Fischen in anderen Ländern ist, vor allem auch und gerade dort, wo es einen Fisch fangen durch das Jedermansrecht gestattet ist...(und klar angeln die auch besser...).
Dagegen hat man hier einmal im Jahr die Möglichkeit den Schein zu machen...überhaupt der Angelschein...
dann die Vereine...immer wenn ich im Stadtgebiet angel, sind ein Haufen Jungens interessiert...nur werden die je sich selbst im Verein anmelden?...es ist doch so, die meisten Jungfischer sind in Familien aufgewachsen, wo der Opa oder der Vater angelt...Folgen sind dann, kaum junge, neue Mitglieder...
Die Vereine altern und kaum Jüngere kommen hinzu...
Zudem ist das Wettkampfangeln in D verboten...daher auch kaum was in den Medien zu finden...(ganz anders z.Bsp. in Kroatien...da kommt dann schon mal eine Reportage über die Frauen-Nationalmannschaft und deren Erfolg bei der Weltmeisterschaft)http://kajimanovoga.blogspot.de/2010/11/hrvatska-dobila-svjetsku-prvakinju-u.html
..was ja dann auch vom Staat/Verband gefördert wird...Stellt euch vor, der Deutsche Sport Bund würde Training, Reise, Aüsrüstung usw. mittragen...
Übrigens allein schon deshalb freue ich mich über Auwa, Babs und Co. Die machen nämlich mehr Publicity als die ganzen Verbände zusammen ... durch die kommen wir wenigstens hin und wieder in der Glotze vor...( auch wenn hier im AB stets diese "runtergemacht" werden..)

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das durch diese Exklusivität auch die ganzen Neider und Miesepeter "hohgezüchtet" werden...Samt Abgrenzungstendenzen...
Kannte ich so gar nicht...zuhause (in Kroatien) sind Berufsfischer, Harpunierer, Netze- und Reusenfischer, der BigGamer und der Sportfischer ebenso wie der Langleinenfischer eine große Familie die zusammen auf die Fischjagd gehn...Übrigens auch mit lebendem Köfi ...

Und jetzt....wie dreht man das ganze in diese Richtung in D zurück? Über die Verbände? |kopfkrat oder gar Petitionen ( wie beim Nachtangelverbot..#d)...
Der Fehler ist schon vor langer Zeit begangen worden...ob sich das umdrehen läßt... Da fehlt mir leider der Glaube#d

Euch nen lieben Gruß - egal was für Angler ihr seid..mit oder ohne kurzrasiertem Nacken oder Bier und Fluppe im Mundwinkel..
#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Gute, interessante und wohl (leider) weitgehend richtige Analyse........
Da sieht man mal, was ein Blick über den Tellerrand oder von außen alles zutage fördern kann.

Sehr gut geschrieben.
#6#6#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Die Vereine altern und kaum Jüngere kommen hinzu...


 
Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Hier in Mittelfranken rennen Interessenten den Vereinen die Bude ein. Die meisten Vereine haben Wartelisten.

Und Angeln ist hier alles andere als billig ...

Und bzgl. Publicity hier ein Beispiel: 
Kinderfischen am Alterlanger See
http://www.bfve.de/cms/

Und das in Bayern


----------



## Fr33 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Umdrehen wirst du da in D gar nichts mehr.... eventuell den Zerfall eindämmen oder Schadensbegrenzung ... aber da erholt sich nicht mehr. Dafür ist das TSG in Deutschland schon zu fest etabliert!


----------



## Wizard2 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

So die petz hat nun anzeige erstattet. und ein Bericht in der münsterlandzeitung gibt es heute auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Das hier?
http://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/l...Tierquaelerei-am-Angelteich-an;art969,2129983


----------



## Purist (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



glavoc schrieb:


> Und warum ist das so??;+ ... nirgendwo auf der Welt ist der Zugang zum Fisch so schwer wie in Deutschland.



Schwer? In jedem Discounter liegen Fischstäbchen herum. 



glavoc schrieb:


> Vergleicht einmal, wie populär das Angeln/Fischen in anderen Ländern ist, vor allem auch und gerade dort, wo es einen Fisch fangen durch das Jedermansrecht gestattet ist...(und klar angeln die auch besser...).



Du kannst die Industrienation Deutschland, mit seiner Bevölkerungsdichte, seinen Ballungsräumen, seiner Geschichte, die man heute noch an der Politik und den rechtlichen Regelungen ablesen kann, und seiner Topographie diesbezüglich nicht mit anderen Ländern vergleichen. Daher erübrigt sich die Sache mit der Popularität, wer in Deutschland angeln will, der kann das auch tun. Ob unsere wenigen Gewässer, vor allem in den Regionen, die dicht besiedelt sind, 10-30 Millionen aktive Angler vertragen würden, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Bezüglich der PETA Anzeige.

Anzeige wegen C&R? Öhm, es gibt in NRW kein C&R Verbot.
Da muss die PETA schon andere Geschütze auffahren.

In dem Bezug versteh ich auch die Aussage des Fachbereichsleiters nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Da hat sich Herr Kleinhaus wohl wie die die Blinkerredaktion schön an der Nase herrum fühen lassen!
Ob er damit gerechnet hatte - was diese Doku für nen Rattenschwanz nach sich zieht?!

Nebenbei vermisse ich noch ein Kommentar der Blinker Redaktion. Veit hatte ja zugegeben - dass die Parameter vor dem Interview ganz andere waren und die Zielsetzung auch ne andere war.... würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Anzeige wegen C&R? Öhm, es gibt in NRW kein C&R Verbot.
> Da muss die PETA schon andere Geschütze auffahren.
> 
> In dem Bezug versteh ich auch die Aussage des Fachbereichsleiters nicht.


 
Es gibt in ganz Deutschland ein Verbot von *vorsätzlichem* C&R. Das ergibt sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz.

Und wenn man dann dumm genug ist, sich dabei filmen zu lassen, wie in der Doku geschehen, hat man ein Problem.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Und wenn man dann dumm genug ist, sich dabei filmen zu lassen, wie in der Doku geschehen, hat man ein Problem.



Oder wie der Betreiber dieser Anlage, noch das Abschlagen eines Großfisches mit 1000€ ahndet, braucht sich über eine (berechtigte) Anzeige nicht wundern!
Schließlich hat er ja diese Regelung an seinem Teich getroffen, vielleicht
hätte ja sonst der eine oder andere Angler die Fische doch entnommen.
Andererseits wurde wohl niemand gezwungen, dort zu diesen Regeln zu angeln.

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das hier?
> http://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/l...Tierquaelerei-am-Angelteich-an;art969,2129983


Immerhin objektiver, sachlicher Journalismus, wo alle Beteiligten zu Wort kommen, 
das bescheuerte, abwertende Wort, "Trophäenangeln" durch die sachlich richtige Bezeichnung "C&R" ersetzt wurde.
Liest man selten so was in letzter Zeit.


----------



## gründler (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Mit der Anzeige kommen sie nicht komplett durch.Ok das C&R könnte einen geben "könnte" zum rest = 

Da ich ja selber mit Fischzucht am hut habe,der Staat schreibt vor wie wo was..... man hält sich dran und dann passiert auch nix.

Das fische im Maul und wo auch immer wunde stellen haben (Hälterung) ist bei fast jedem Fischonkel so der über längere Zeit hältert.Geht auch net anders wenn man bedenkt wie oft die Zuchtfische sortiert werden und umgesetzt.(Genau wie euer Vereins...etc. Besatz ^^ )

Solange er da die Richtlinen fürs Hältern einhält können sie ihm dafür nix.Und fast jeder weiß wie BF's und Nebenerwerbs BF's Hältern dürfen.

Selbst im AQ bereich reicht ein 5 liter Becken aus um Kampffische zu Show zu fahren und sie darin über 2-3 tage zu Hältern.
Der Staat gibt vor man hält sich dran und nix wird passieren.


#h


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es gibt in ganz Deutschland ein Verbot von *vorsätzlichem* C&R. Das ergibt sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> Und wenn man dann dumm genug ist, sich dabei filmen zu lassen, wie in der Doku geschehen, hat man ein Problem.




Nene, C&R ist nicht verboten. Auf Grund dessen kann diesbezüglich nicht verurteilt werden.

Da muss und wird eine andere Begründung her.

Angeln/ Tierquälerei ohne vernünftigen Grund. C&R ist dabei unerheblich.
Hätte der Angler für das Zurücksetzen des Fisches einen vernünftigen Grund angegeben...
oder wäre der Film nicht mit solch dummen Sprüchen untermalt worden..


----------



## pro-release (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer Fischen Leiden zugesteht, muss auch kapieren, dass Fische beim Angeln IMMER leiden..
> 
> Und es dann so, wie es Bundesregierung und Tierschutzgesetz implizit vorgeben, auch dann faktisch richtig ist:
> JEDER Angler ist ein Tierquäler.



Mit dieser Argumentation stellst du das Angeln als Ganzes in Frage. Das ist genau das mit dem unsere "Gegner" wie Peta argumentieren und ein generelles Angelverbot fordern. 
Dann doch lieber alles beim Kochtopfangeln belassen und wissen das es in der Praxis Ausnahmen gibt die man jedoch nicht an die große Glocke hängen sollte.


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



pro-release schrieb:


> Mit dieser Argumentation stellst du das Angeln als Ganzes in Frage. Das ist genau das mit dem unsere "Gegner" wie Peta argumentieren und ein generelles Angelverbot fordern.
> Dann doch lieber alles beim Kochtopfangeln belassen und wissen das es in der Praxis Ausnahmen gibt die man jedoch nicht an die große Glocke hängen sollte.



Jo, die PETA argumentiert sogar, dass jedes Lebewesen auf diesen Planeten den Menschen gleichgestellt ist. Nein, sorry sogar höhergestellt ist.
Der Mensch ist die Seuche der Erde.

Der Mensch muss aber nun mal diverse Nahrungsmittel habhaft werden.
Dazu gehört dann halt auch der Fischfang. Per Angel oder Netz...(im Notfall sogar mittels Sprengstoff)
Somit ist Tierquälerei zum Nahrungserwerb legtitim. 
Dennoch ist es Tierquälerei...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer Fischen Leiden zugesteht, muss auch kapieren, dass Fische beim Angeln IMMER leiden..



Geht nicht weit genug.
Fische würden - wenn sie denn leiden könnten - auch unter (Netz-)Fischerei und Aquakulturhaltun, Teichhaltung usw. leiden.

Man müsste also die Nutzung der Ressource Fisch als Gesamtes verbieten(und so will es ja PETrA - nur vegan).
Das ist völlig abwegig.

Dann müsste man ja Tiernutzung allgemein verbieten denn die höheren Säugetieren, die wir täglich verspeisen sind schonmal erheblich "leidensfähiger", im menschlichen Sinne, als Fische.

Das wäre also wie das Pferd von hinten aufzuzäumen.



pro-release schrieb:


> Mit dieser Argumentation stellst du das Angeln als Ganzes in Frage. Das ist genau das mit dem unsere "Gegner" wie Peta argumentieren und ein generelles Angelverbot fordern.
> *Dann doch lieber alles beim Kochtopfangeln belassen und wissen das es in der Praxis Ausnahmen gibt die man jedoch nicht an die große Glocke hängen sollte*.



:m:m:m


----------



## Syntac (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

und immer mit einem Bein im Gerichtssaal stehen. 
Nein, da wünsche ich mir eine Gesetzgebung, die C&R gestattet, wie in anderen Ländern eben auch. 
Nicht nicken, dann anders machen, und hoffen, dass nix raus kommt.


----------



## Purist (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Syntac schrieb:


> Nein, da wünsche ich mir eine Gesetzgebung, die C&R gestattet, wie in anderen Ländern eben auch.



Gibt es die? Oder wird es einfach nur so gehandhabt? Ich sprechen nicht von Vereinen, Verbänden und Clubs, die sowas ihren Mitgliedern empfehlen oder gar vorschreiben, sondern von Gesetzgebern, die C&R gutheissen.  

Hat sich eigentlich schon einmal ein Niederländer darüber beschwert, dass man in seinem Land Hechte nicht entnehmen darf? |kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Syntac schrieb:


> und immer mit einem Bein im Gerichtssaal stehen.
> Nein, da wünsche ich mir eine Gesetzgebung, die C&R gestattet, wie in anderen Ländern eben auch.
> Nicht nicken, dann anders machen, und hoffen, dass nix raus kommt.




Nein, so funktioniert unsere Gesetzgebung nicht.
In unseren Gesetzen werden/ müssen die Verbote genannte werden.
Alles was nicht explizit lt. Gesetz verboten ist, ist erstmal erlaubt.
Somit ist C&R erlaubt (bis auf in SH)
Verboten ist aber Wirbeltiere zu quälen ohne einen vernünftigen Grund zu haben.
Tierquälerei wäre somit das Angeln an sich ohne einen vernünftigen Grund dafür zu haben.
Egal ob man den Fisch fängt und wieder zurück setzt.
Ohne einen vernünftigen Grund darf man nicht Angeln gehen.

Sollte mal so langsam in eure Köpfe.  

Es würde jedes Buch sprengen wenn man nun alles niederschreibt was erlaubt wäre.


----------



## Jose (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Ohne einen vernünftigen Grund darf man nicht Angeln gehen.
> Sollte mal so langsam in eure Köpfe.



anders formuliert heißt das:

der gesetzgeber *erlaubt ausdrücklich das angeln*, indem er die ausnahmeregel "vernünftiger grund" geschaffen hat.

sollte wirklich mal in die köpfe


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Und was ist unter "vernünftiger" Grund gemeint? Das ist doch die Kernfrage oder?

Die Hege oder der Nahrungserwerb? Oder sind auch Dinge wie "Ich geh lieber Angeln als Saufen usw" vernünftige Gründe


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Jose schrieb:


> anders formuliert heißt das:
> 
> der gesetzgeber *erlaubt ausdrücklich das angeln*, indem er die ausnahmeregel "vernünftiger grund" geschaffen hat.
> 
> sollte wirklich mal in die köpfe




Indirekt. Der Gesetzgeber packt diese Ausnahme ja in ein Verbot.



Und dieser vernünftige Grund ist dem Zeitgeist geschuldet. Derzeit ohne einer Niederschrift eben Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb oder Hege.


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Man muss nur aufpassen sich nicht selbst reinzureiten. Wenn man den "Spaß am Angeln" als vernünftigen Grund (der es zweifelsohne ist) für die stresshafte Bahandlung der Fische den Anglern *rechtlich* eingesteht eröffnet das *jedwede* Behandlung von Fischen - das kann nicht im Sinne der Angler sein. 
Auch wenn ich dafür bin, dass Angeln als solches zu fördern geht es unter den momentanen Rahmenbedingungen schwer.
So meine Sicht:
Entweder man belässt es so wie jetzt, dh:
- Fische fallen unter das Tierschutzgesetz
- Man braucht eine Begründung zum Angeln (Nahrungserwerb oder Hege)
- vorsätzliches C&R ist nicht erlaubt, die Beweisführung für den Vorsatz liegt aber bei den "Angelgegner"
- Die *Vereine und Verbände* müssten dann dafür sorgen, dass es *Regeln* gibt, die es dem Angler ausdrücklich (oder indirekt) erlauben nach *eigenem Ermessen* Fische zurück zu setzen oder eben zu entnehmen.

Oder man ändert es. Um vorsätzliches C&R zu erlauben, müssten Fische nicht mehr unter das Tierschutzgesetz fallen. (Übrigens würde dann auch die einzige juristische Berechtigung für den Fischereischein fallen ...)

Wie sehen das denn unsere Rechtsverdreher? Gäbe es in D die Möglichkeit vorsätzliches C&R zu erlauben, ohne damit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu wiedersprechen? Abgesehen von einigen Bundesländern haben wir ja mMn sogar vergleichsweise "liberale" Angelgesetzgebungen ... man kann den Fisch ohne rechtliche Konsequenzen zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen. In NL oder UK ist das zb. wesentlich genauer geregelt wo ich welche Fische *entnehmen darf. *Das vergessen bei dieser Diskussion viele.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Man muss nur aufpassen sich nicht selbst reinzureiten. Wenn man den "Spaß am Angeln" als vernünftigen Grund (der es zweifelsohne ist) für die stresshafte Bahandlung der Fische den Anglern *rechtlich* eingesteht eröffnet das *jedwede* Behandlung von Fischen - das kann nicht im Sinne der Angler sein.
> Auch wenn ich dafür bin, dass Angeln als solches zu fördern geht es unter den momentanen Rahmenbedingungen schwer.
> So meine Sicht:
> Entweder man belässt es so wie jetzt, dh:
> ...



Lass mal das C&R raus.
Denn wenn ich einen Fisch bewusst zurück setze..ist das Vorsatz. Er ist mir ja nicht aus der Hand gerutscht oder ich habe diesen unter Drogeneinfluss zurück gesetzt..

Ohne die grundsätzliche Absicht einen Fisch verwerten zu möchten darf ich nicht Angeln.

Und genau hier muss der Angelgegner/ Kläger Beweise/Indizien liefern.
(Er muss z.b. belegen wieviel Minuten der lebendige Fisch zum Fotografieren ausserhalb seines Elements war.)

Geschützte Fische dürfen doch zurück gesetzt werden. 
Die Regelung (für..wie Du es sagst vorsätzliches C&R) gibt es somit.
Auch nicht verwertbare Fische dürfen zurück gesetzt werden.

Jetzt könnten wir noch darüber diskutieren ob der Fang von Fisch XYZ Vorsatz ist.  
Damit ich diesen vorsätzlich zurück setzen darf.


----------



## Purist (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



daci7 schrieb:


> In NL oder UK ist das zb. wesentlich genauer geregelt wo ich welche Fische *entnehmen darf. *Das vergessen bei dieser Diskussion viele.



Wie ist es denn gesetzlich dort (in England) geregelt? 

Mal ein Video von Niederländern als Beispiel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTnkrN4C0Go

In vergleichbaren Regionen hier in Deutschland kann man so nur an den Regeln vorbei angeln. Nicht nur wegen der C&R Problematik, sondern weil dortige Vereine: Kunstköderangelei während der Schonzeit generell untersagen und Schleppangeln in solchen Gewässern verbieten. Ob man auf Fische angelt, die man ohnehin nicht entnehmen darf, ist wohl Anssichtssache. Haben wir spezialisierte Lachsangler am Rhein, die natürlich C&R betreiben? |kopfkrat


----------



## Zoddl (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lass mal das C&R raus.
> Denn wenn ich einen Fisch bewusst zurück setze..ist das Vorsatz. Er ist mir ja nicht aus der Hand gerutscht oder ich habe diesen unter Drogeneinfluss zurück gesetzt..
> 
> Ohne die grundsätzliche Absicht einen Fisch verwerten zu möchten darf ich nicht Angeln.
> ...


Ich würde das C&R direkt drin lassen, da es ja um den bewussten Vorsatz geht. Dieser bewusste Vorsatz Fischen Schaden zuzufügen ohne einen der im Tierschutzgesetz aufgeführten vernünftigen Gründe zu erfüllen, wird ja nicht nur durch den Angler begangen. Man findet ihn ebenso in anderen Bereichen.


----------



## Jose (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

zeitgeist herrscht immer, das ist klar, und ist veränderungen unterworfen.
ich verstehe aber den ganzen gesetzeskram so:



 tierquälerei ist verboten (wie die definiert ist steht jetzt erst mal außen vor)
der gesetzgeber öffnet dem angler durch eine ausnahmeregelung den fang von fischen (eben der "vernünftige grund")
als vernünftiger grund wird die verwertung gesehen, vorrangig als nahrung.
somit sehe ich angeln zukünftig nicht als vom totalen verbot bedroht.
fange ich einen fisch, den ich nicht verwerten mag oder kann:
MUSS ich den fisch nach dem TSG zurücksetzen, töten ohne grund eben.
 
ich finde, wir haben da einen sicheren korridor und dürfen sogar spaß dabei haben (zumindest heimlich).


dem gesetzgeber ist das angenommene schmerzempfinden insoweit egal, sonst gäbe es die "vernünftiger-grund"-ausnahme nicht - und da wird peta ebenso auf den arxxx fallen wie die grünen mit ihrem veggie-day.


bleibt also die rangelei um den vernünftigen grund.
und da rangel ich gerne mit - nicht um den begriff spaßangler - aber sicher bei der im film gezeigten angelei.
da hört für mich der spaß auf.


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Jose schrieb:


> zeitgeist herrscht immer, das ist klar, und ist veränderungen unterworfen.
> ich verstehe aber den ganzen gesetzeskram so:
> 
> 
> ...



Fast alles korrekt.

  Ein Verbot kann drohen wenn diverse Fische z.b. nicht als Nahrung geeignet sind.
Dazu bedarf es aber ein umfassendes Monitoring und nicht der Fang von drei - fünf Fischen.  

Und es muss der Schaden am/im menschl. Körper bewiesen werden.
Bei vielen bekannten Giftstoffen sind die Auswirkungen auf den menschl. Organismus nämlich unbekannt.

Dieses Problem haben die PCB-Opfer in Dortmund derzeit. DerenOrganismus ist zwar vergiftet, aber der gesundheitliche Schaden ist nicht bewiesen. Somit werden die wahrscheinlich nicht mal eine Entschädigung erhalten.

Meine Meinung u. Schlussfolgerung aus der derzeitigen Sachlage mit Envio.


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Purist schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn gesetzlich dort (in England) geregelt?


grundsätzlich so:
http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/recreation/fishing/31465.aspx
Mit dem Zusatz, dass der Besitzer des (geschlossenen) Gewässers dir aber vorschreibt was du entnehmen darfst/musst.
Da in UK ebenfalls Fische als "Vertebrates other than humans" ebenfalls unters "Animals Welfare Act" fallen, dürfte das auch interessant sein:

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2006/45/contents

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Vor allem der Teil:


> Nothing in this Act applies in relation to anything which occurs in the normal course of fishing.


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem der Teil:


 
Genau, damit ist das Angeln dort vom Tierschutz entkoppelt - ich weiß aber nicht, ob das wirklich von deutschen Anglern gewollt wird.
#h


----------



## Fin (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Jose schrieb:


> zeitgeist herrscht immer, das ist klar, und ist veränderungen unterworfen.
> ich verstehe aber den ganzen gesetzeskram so:
> 
> 
> ...



So siehts doch aktuell aus. Und wenn Behörden etc. nun gegen das sog. "Trophäenangeln" bzw. vorsätzliches C&R vorgehen wollen geschieht das dann wie? Hat man in SH denn ebenso die Möglichkeit "einen fisch, den ich nicht verwerten mag oder kann" zurückzusetzen?


----------



## Sharpo (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fin schrieb:


> So siehts doch aktuell aus. Und wenn Behörden etc. nun gegen das sog. "Trophäenangeln" bzw. vorsätzliches C&R vorgehen wollen geschieht das dann wie? Hat man in SH denn ebenso die Möglichkeit "einen fisch, den ich nicht verwerten mag oder kann" zurückzusetzen?



Nein, in SH nicht mehr.

Zur ersten Frage:
Das Frage ich mich auch?
Vorallem auf welcher Beweislage? 
Auf die Beweislage einer zusammen geschnittener NDR - Doku?
Bissl dünn oder?


----------



## Fin (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@SH

Uff okay.

@Rest

Natürlich.... Ach erstmal reicht doch Unwissenheit und die eigene Moralvorstellung. Was am Ende dabei rauskommt....#c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Genau, damit ist das Angeln dort vom Tierschutz entkoppelt - ich weiß aber nicht, ob das wirklich von deutschen Anglern gewollt wird.
> #h



Inwiefern ?

@fin
Ja..diese Art der eigenen Moralvorstellung dürfte zumindest ehrlicher sein,als das Scheinheilige Geschwafel div.Gegner.


----------



## Zoddl (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fin schrieb:


> So siehts doch aktuell aus. Und wenn Behörden etc. nun gegen das sog. "Trophäenangeln" bzw. vorsätzliches C&R vorgehen wollen geschieht das dann wie?


Das dürfte sich aus der "Anfrage" ergeben, von der im bissclips-Interview die Rede ist. 
Jetzt müsste man nur noch wissen, wie man da ran kommt.


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Inwiefern ?
> 
> @fin
> Ja..diese Art der eigenen Moralvorstellung dürfte zumindest ehrlicher sein,als das Scheinheilige Geschwafel div.Gegner.


 
Siehe der Post von Thomas über mir


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



daci7 schrieb:


> Siehe der Post von Thomas über mir



Yo,danke..gefunden und begriffen


----------



## Purist (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



daci7 schrieb:


> grundsätzlich so:
> http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/recreation/fishing/31465.aspx
> Mit dem Zusatz, dass der Besitzer des (geschlossenen) Gewässers dir aber vorschreibt was du entnehmen darfst/musst.



Interessant welche Regelungen es dort gibt. Vor allem weil C&R kaum auftaucht, daher nur teilweise offiziell "erwünscht" ist. Aalentnahme ist verboten, nur ein Hecht pro Tag (weniger als 65cm lang!?).. vieles andere darf man begrenzt einsacken. Forellenangelei unterliegt aber richtig scharfen Regeln.

Wie man die Fische ins jenseits befördert, scheint auch egal zu sein, dank dem fehlendem Bezug zum Tierschutzgesetz.. #c

Mal ehrlich: Wieviel C&R (beim Angeln ohne jegliche Verzehrabsichten) wird in England eigentlich betrieben?


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Man muss beachten, dass das letzte Wort dort eben auch vom "Bewirtschafter" gesprochen wird - das kann ein kommerzieller Bewirtschafter sein, aber eben auch ein "Angling Club" sein.


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

In UK ist das Karpfenangeln und Weissfischangeln sehr populär... und da geht eig durch die Bank alles zurück


----------



## ...andreas.b... (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

In der Gewässerordnung des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e.V. ist das ganz eindeutig und simpel geregelt:


> 4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
> Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang eines maßigen Fisches zu  entscheiden, ob er diesen zurücksetzen oder sich aneignen und verwerten  will. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden, so hat dies unmittelbar nach  dem Lösen des Hakens zu geschehen. Fische, die entnommen und verwertet  werden sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten oder  vorübergehend, längstens bis zum Ende des Fangtages, zu hältern. Fische,  die zurückgesetzt werden sollen oder müssen, sind nach Möglichkeit  nicht zu keschern oder anders als mit nassen Händen zu berühren. Das  gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische, mit dem ausschließlichen Ziel Maße  und Masse der gefangenen Fische zu dokumentieren und sie anschließend  ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen, widerspricht der guten fachlichen Praxis in  der Fischerei und ist daher nicht statthaft.



Und das gab es bislang noch nie Probleme mit!


----------



## DHausW (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Da soll mal einer sagen Gesetz ist Gesetz....Ein schei..... ist das! Alles Querbeet!


----------



## KarstenM (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ich verstehe das ganze gejammer hier nicht. Die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen lassen mir den Spielraum den ich brauche, um meinem Hobby so nachzugehen wie ich es mir vorstelle. Reines C&R angeln degradiert in meinen Augen ein Lebewesen zum Spielzeug und ich würde es aus ethischen Gründen nicht betreiben, egal was das Gesetz dazu sagt.


----------



## Petrusjünger (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

*Solidarnosc*

Obwohl ich auch ein Besser-Angler bin, Puffs verabscheue, jeden fangfähigen bayerischen Fisch gesetzestreu abschlage und in die Kühltruhe stecke, nie Setzkescher verwende, nie ein Trophäen-Bild eines möglicherweise Schmerzen empfindenden Fisches ins Internet setze,...und ich natürlich auch sonst ein toller Hecht bin, #h

solidarisiere ich mich dennoch mit allen Anglern und werde alle Angriffe gegen unsere "Zunft" verteidigen und mich nicht gegen andere Angler, auch wenn sie im TV oder anderen Medien noch so dämlich oder gar bösartig dargestellt werden, ausspielen lassen. 

Isb. wenn es darum geht, uns pauschal alle zu verunglimpfen, uns zu unterstellen wir würden aus reiner Lust Tiere quälen und unser Hobby gehöre sowieso verboten. 
Das Fernziel unserer Feinde ist klar: Unser Hobby als Ganzes. 

Ist durch unsere Widersacher die gesetztliche Einschränkungs-Maschinerie einmal in Gang gebracht (dies zeigen Parallelen in vielen anderen Bereichen) dann wird jeder Angler um sein Hobby fürchten müssen, da wird nicht mehr unterschieden zwischen bösen, besseren, guten und superguten Anglern. 

Wie viele meiner Vorredner fordere ich alle Angler auf, hier die Zeichen der Zeit zu erkennen und sich ebenfalls ohne Wenn und Aber hinter die Anglerschaft als Ganzes zu stellen und um jeden Fußbreit unserer (noch verbliebenen) Freiheit zu kämpfen. 
*Die Freiheit stirbt zentimeterweise* (x) und der nächste Zentimeter wird Eurer sein. 

(von Kati aus einem anderen Board entlehnt)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



petrusjünger schrieb:


> *solidarnosc*
> 
> wie viele meiner vorredner fordere ich alle angler auf, hier die zeichen der zeit zu erkennen und sich ebenfalls ohne wenn und aber hinter die anglerschaft als ganzes zu stellen und um jeden fußbreit unserer (noch verbliebenen) freiheit zu kämpfen.
> *die freiheit stirbt zentimeterweise* (x) und der nächste zentimeter wird eurer sein.
> ...


#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

http://www.champions-team.de/meta/suchen.php?we_lv_search_Suche=gold+valley&we_from_search_Suche=1&SuchBereich=20577%2C20579%2C20580%2C14039&Suche=


Son bißchen was zum lesen,als bißchen England kenner (UK Blut in der family) ist das töten eher net so angesagt.Man kauft sich da sein Seefisch wenn man hungert.

Stippen Carpen...etc.einfach Angeln halt,Hältern wiegen und setzt zurück,das ist in UK gang und gebe,regeln gibs da auch genauso wie hier auch,nur alles entspannter halt.



*UK = Angeln so wie es der VDSF damals Jahrelang gefördert hat!*



Ps: Thomas darf man dein Logo verbreiten verwenden???


#h


----------



## Purist (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gründler schrieb:


> Son bißchen was zum lesen,als bißchen England kenner (UK Blut in der family) ist das töten eher net so angesagt.Man kauft sich da sein Seefisch wenn man hungert.



Ich wollte nichts über das Karpfenangeln wissen, dass man in England seit Jahrzehnten mit C&R betreibt.
Schon wieder Seefisch? |kopfkrat


----------



## Schuppi 56 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6#6#6


 
An den Atministraor:

also was ich hi rso lese ist einiges was mir sauer Aufstöst wie das  mit dem C&R denn das ist ja in Deutschland verboten warum wird es dann prakteziert ? meine meinung nach ist fischen reiner  nahrungserwerb  und so war es schon seit es die Fischerei gibt  denn wa sheute alles  angeboten wird das ist von loppyisten die nur verdienen wollen .
denn wie ich anfing ging man mit wurm und so zum fischen und  fönge waren gut , blos heute  will jeder nur den größten haben und  dann  wird eben mit protinen gefüttert  wa sja nicht in des fischers sinn ist . also weiss schon jezt fallen alle auf mich her  aber  wir haben ja freie Meinungs äusserung im Lande 
Mfg Schuppi


----------



## gründler (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Jup

Haben wa!


----------



## Petrusjünger (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> meine meinung nach *ist fischen reiner nahrungserwerb* und so war es schon seit es die Fischerei gibt denn wa sheute alles angeboten wird das ist von loppyisten die nur verdienen wollen .
> Mfg Schuppi


 
Angeln ist heute allgemein kein Nahrungserwerb mehr. 
Allein das Verhältnis vom eingesetzten finanziellen Aufwand für Gerätschaft und sonstige Materialien zum erbeuteten Fisch ist hier ein Indiz, dass Nahrungserwerb als Hauptmotiv bei den allermeisten Anglern ausscheidet.

Bei uns am Main z.B. gibt es noch Ausnahmen, da ca. 5 % der Angler mit geringem Geräteeinsatz tatsächlich noch nach dem Nahrungserwerbsprinzip zu angeln scheinen. 
Bei 95% der Angler ist das aber nicht mehr so. 

Selbst die Berufsfischer haben am Main längst aufgegeben. Der letzte hauptamtliche(!) Berufsfischer machte vor ca. 20 bis 30 Jahren dicht. 
Die verbliebenen Fischereirechtler/Fischerfamilien sind alle längst in anderen Berufen tätig, fangen zwar ab und an noch Fische, aber nur um nach außen die Wahrung der Tradition zu demonstrieren. Das Hauptmotiv ist also auch hier nicht mehr die "Nahrungsgewinnung" sondern die "Traditionspflege" bzw. "Öffentliche Imagebildung".


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Hallo!

Bin mal gespannt, wann der Scheiß ein Ende hat. Unsere Nachbarn, die Niederländer müssen ja nach der Berichterstattung und Ansicht Der Tierschützer und Politiker, alle Tierquäler der übelsten Sorte sein! Da  hier ja C&R die Normalität ist! Würde auch erklären, warum die Niederländer gesunde gewachsene Bestände haben und nicht wie in Deutschland die Bestände durch Besatzmaßnahmen aufrechterhalten werden müssen. Müssen ja echte Tierquäler sein. In diesem Sinne, lasst uns Niiederländer werden!

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Da wir schon bei anderen Ländern sind, hier mal was aus Ohio/USA
(Auszüge aus meinem Interview mit Boardi Janbr, der dort lebt; http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/interview-ausgewandert-janbr-ohio-usa.html ) :

_"... Ingesamt hat Angeln hier einen ganz anderen Stellenwert,  eigentlich  angelt hier jeder und auch Tackle gibt es hier in jedem Supermarkt.  Im  Sommer hat so ziemlich jede Tankstelle Wuermer und Koeder. Und man kann  an  einem schoenen Sommernachmittag an einigen kleineren Laeden noch das  beruehmte  Schild in der Tuer sehen: gone fishing! Das heisst, „der  Laden ist zu“, weil der  Besitzer zum Angeln gegangen ist. ..._

_"... Das ist in der Tat ein typisch deutsches  Problem. C&R ist in den USA gang und gebe. ...."
_
_"... Das ist aber, nach meinen  Beobachtungen bis jetzt, auch typisch  deutsch. Wir (die Deutschen) sind der festen Ueberzeugung  nur unsere Art, mit  Lehrgangspflicht und Pruefung und unsere Gesetze sind der  richtige Weg.  Alles Andere ist „unwaidmaennisch“ und fuehrt zwangslaeufig zu   Tierquaelerei, wohin dagegen deutsche Angler per se das richtige tun und  auf  schonenden Umgang achten. ..."_


----------



## Purist (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da wir schon bei anderen Ländern sind, hier mal was aus Ohio/USA



*"LIVE RELEASE OF FISH*- Any fish not of legal size or not  legally caught must be released immediately." Quelle: http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx

C&R- Grauzone? Weil's nicht im Gesetz auftaucht?
Dass man dort legal mit Langbogen und Armbrust auf Schildkröten, Frosch oder Fischjagd gehen darf, ist natürlich auch noch eine feine Sache.


----------



## Lazarus (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> Unsere Nachbarn, die Niederländer müssen ja nach der Berichterstattung und Ansicht Der Tierschützer und Politiker, alle Tierquäler der übelsten Sorte sein! Da  hier ja C&R die Normalität ist!


Und? Was nutzt dir oder mir das, wenn wir in Deutschland angeln?
Wir hier haben leider/gottseidank ein Tierschutzgesetz das es untersagt, Tiere als Sportgerät zu nutzen.

Dagegen kannst du lamentieren - ich ziehe es vor, meine Fähigkeiten im Kochen zu verbessern.
C&R finde ich ohnehin sinnfrei, wenn du es leise und unauffällig praktizierst, habe ich allerdings nichts dagegen. Dadurch kann ich schließlich mehr fangen. #h


----------



## Schuppi 56 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Also  sehn   mir mal das  C&R so  :
Geht der  Jäger  mit dem netäubgsgewehr auf den hochsatnd und  wartet bis der platzhirschkommt   ,ihn betäubt   Foto Gibt ihnm gegen mittel das  er auf wacht und  wieder  im wald verschindet  nein  er  verarbeitet sein
Tier   vollständig 
also ist C&R   bene ine Mode  die am wasser nichts  verloren hat  denn mit Jeden Fang  wird der  Fisch   auf der Scleimhaut verlezt  und  somit hat man  schnell  pilz und andere FISCHKRANKHEITEN IM wASSER .
So mit hilft auch keine Abhakmatte und so   da mein Bekannter Landes Kontoleur am main  ist un d Besonders auf  C&R Angler  achtet   das diese  eben es nicht machen    er  sagt da  werd ich  ganz Gesetzlich bayern hat ein rücksetzverbot und d as muss ein gehalten werden .
Wasch auch voll Unterstütze denn  wer Fischen geht sollte auch den Fisch  verarbeiten ansonst  muss er mit  folgen rechnen   den waid gerechtes  verwerten des Fang hat vorang  vor dem Spass oder  jedelicher Lust
 Und   es muss ned  immer  die top Rute sein  mein habne im durchschnitt alle 15 jahre und mehr  auf den Rücken uns sind top erhalten  Pflege ist da s A &O   auch die Rollen sind alle marken rollen made in Germany   
also ausser schnur und wa sso noch  nötig ist  das  ist ned so teuer  denn gufi und so kommt bei mir  ned  an die Rute  
Mfg 
Schuppi


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Und nochmal... sind wir ANGLER oder FISCHER!? Mit deiner Einstellung bist du aber in Bayern def. gut aufgehoben.....da bin ich sicher....

Das dein Bekannter gerade wild darauf ist C&R Angler zu erwischen ist eig. ein Hohn...klingt für mich als wäre das Schlimmer als Schwarzangler, Dreckschweine die ihren Müll liegen lassen etc. zu erwischen....

Komme mit solchen "Hardliner-Denken" nicht klar .... der der zurück setzten will, denn lasse ich das machen... der der C&D betreibt ist mir auch nicht befremdlich... der der Angler, der seinen Fisch verwertet und ein schönes Essen drauß, ist doch auch ok....

Aber dann man gleich mit dem eingetrichterten Grund des Nahrungserwerbes hantieren muss ist mir zu platt....


----------



## gründler (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> Also sehn mir mal das C&R so :
> Geht der Jäger mit dem netäubgsgewehr auf den hochsatnd und wartet bis der platzhirschkommt ,ihn betäubt Foto Gibt ihnm gegen mittel das er auf wacht und wieder im wald verschindet nein er verarbeitet sein
> Tier vollständig


 

Also erstmal gucken wir uns das Stück an,dann entscheiden wir und sprechen es an,wenn es dann gut im feuer liegt checken wir ab wo wie was....dann wird es aufgebrochen und hängt dann erstmal bei 4grad ca. 2-4 tage ab (Fleischreife) und dann wird es zerwirkt,jooo.

Aber beim Angeln wird das schwer genau das anzusprechen was man für richtig hält.

Wer Angeln und Jagd vergleicht hat keine Ahnung von Jagd,das sind zwei Welten.Das einzige was Angeln und Jagd gemeinsam haben das es eine Jagd auf Tiere ist,das ist aber auch alles.Jagdliche Praxis Revierarbeiten...usw.hat nix aber auch gar nix mit Angeln gemein.

Und man stelle sich vor es soll Jäger geben die sich über reinen Anblick erfreuen ohne das man die Büchse hoch nimmt,wenn man nämlich alles in seinen Revier tot schießen sollte wird es auf dauer knapp mit Nachwuchs und einen gesunden bestand.

Ach....hat eh kein Sinn.


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@ Gründler

gibs auf... Hardliner Denken. Das ist wie Links und Rechts... die Mitte wird glatt übersehen....


----------



## ...andreas.b... (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> ... meine meinung nach ist fischen reiner  nahrungserwerb  und so war es schon seit es die Fischerei gibt ...


Gott sei Dank ist dem nicht so. Und das schon seit hunderten von Jahren!

Wenn man sich alte (ich meine richtig alte) Bücher über das Angeln zur Hand nimmt findet man Begriffe wie *Erholung* (Izaak Walton - Der vollkommende Angler oder Eines nachdenklichen Mannes Erholung, 1653), *Lust* (Johannes Benjamin Meißner - Kleine Lustfischerei oder die Kunst zu angeln, Leipzig 1799), *Vergnügen*  (Der Fischfang ohne Netze oder gründliche Anleitung zur Angelfischerei.  Zum Nutzen und Vergnügen für die ländliche Jugend oder den Städter auf  dem Lande, Leipzig 1821) oder Untertitel wie _"auf verschiedene, meist *sehr belustigende Art* zu fangen"_ (Herrmann Baron von Ehrenkreutz - Das Ganze der Angelfischerei und ihrer Geheimnisse, Quedlinburg/Leipzig 1847).

Erholung, Lust, Vergnügen - alles Begriffe die ich eher mit Spass als mit Nahrungserwerb gleichsetzen würde!

Ich kann dir aber sagen woher die strikte Ausrichtung des Angelsports auf Nahrungserwerb stammt. 1933 als die vormals bestehenden Anglerverbände zum R.D.S.F. (samt neu geschaffenen Logo mit Fischerrune/Wolfsangel) zwangsvereinigt wurden, wurden diese dem Reichsnährstand unterstellt. Seitdem hält sich hartnäckig das Gerücht Sportangeln müsse der Volksernährung dienen! Übrigens wurde zu dieser Zeit auch der verflichtende Besitz eines Fischereischeins ( „Gesetz über den Fischereischein“ 19. April 1939) eingeführt.


----------



## gründler (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank ist dem nicht so. Und das schon seit hunderten von Jahren!
> 
> Wenn man sich alte (ich meine richtig alte) Bücher über das Angeln zur Hand nimmt findet man Begriffe wie *Erholung* (Izaak Walton - Der vollkommende Angler oder Eines nachdenklichen Mannes Erholung, 1653), *Lust* (Johannes Benjamin Meißner - Kleine Lustfischerei oder die Kunst zu angeln, Leipzig 1799), *Vergnügen* (Der Fischfang ohne Netze oder gründliche Anleitung zur Angelfischerei. Zum Nutzen und Vergnügen für die ländliche Jugend oder den Städter auf dem Lande, Leipzig 1821) oder Untertitel wie _"auf verschiedene, meist *sehr belustigende Art* zu fangen"_ (Herrmann Baron von Ehrenkreutz - Das Ganze der Angelfischerei und ihrer Geheimnisse, Quedlinburg/Leipzig 1847).
> 
> ...


 

Du hast die Römer vergessen,die haben damals schon Angelwettkämpfe abgehalten (wenn man der "Geschichte" so glauben kann).


#h


----------



## Schuppi 56 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ja  Gründler  drum  sag ich ja imme r  besatz ist wichtig denn  wenn der BESATZ PASST UND  RICHTIG IN DEN fANGLISTEN EINGETRAGEN WIRD :
DANN GIBTS KEINEN üBERBESATZ WIE AN EINIGEN gEWÄSSERN DA S DER FALL IST DENN FANGEN WIEGEN ;mESSEN UND EINSCHREIBEN  UND DANN WIEDER ZURÜCK SETZEN  .
Denkst da sist ne gute Lösung 
Zum schluss gibts Über besatz was ist die Folge  nahrungs mangel .
mfg
Schuppi


----------



## inselkandidat (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Also hat Addi uns den ganzen Mist eingebrockt...habs ichs doch gewußt!:r 
Zur Sache gibts nix mehr zu sagen, ihr dreht euch hier im Kreis..
Hoffe bloß, das diese ganze Sache nicht zu noch mehr Einschränkungen führt..Deutschland und seine Regelungswut....


----------



## gründler (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Besatz ist wichtig????


Wenn du Sonntag nen Kreuz machen darfst oder auch zwei,dann hoffe ich du machst das bei der Grünen front.


Weißt du eigentlich worum es hier geht????????


Wenn nicht dann sag ich es dir,man will Besatz verbieten ganz genau!

Ne ich bin raus hier,das macht mein Herz net mehr mit. 





#h


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@ Schuppi

sorry - aber les doch bitte mal Korrektur, bevor du den Text absendest. 

Aber auch wenn ich deinen Post identifizieren kann, was das Thema Besatz jetzt darin soll, erklärt sich mir nicht. Ich kenne keine Gewässer (ausser evetuell ein paar Vereinstümpel) in denen ein Überbesatz herrscht, sodass ich alles abknüppeln muss.


----------



## Fin (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Also hat Addi uns den ganzen Mist eingebrockt...habs ichs doch gewußt!:r
> .



Und der war auch noch Vegetarier |supergri


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@ Schuppi
ich kriege Augenkrebs von deinen Texten, bring das mal in eine lesbare Form bevor du es postest

@ all
(inkl. ich selbst, sorry)
Das ist hier *nicht* der C&R-Thread!!!
Der ist hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563
Auch wenn das Thema C&R natürlich tangiert wird.
Zerballert das eigentliche Thema nicht.


----------



## Petrusjünger (19. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@ Schuppi
Am Main wurde meines Wissens noch kein CR-Angler juristisch zur Strecke gebracht, da mag Dein Fischerei-Aufseher Kumpel noch so aktiv gewesen sein. 

Unbeschadet, wie man zu CR steht, ist es einfach eine Tatsache, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler nicht (mehr) aus *Nahrungsgewinnungs*gründen zur Angel greifen, nicht einmal mehr die Fischer(alte Fischerfamilien) am Main, von denen ich sprach, tun dies heutzutage. 

Selbst wenn ich mal einen Fall aus meinem eigenen Erfahrungsschatz betrachte: Ich gehe z.B. regelmäßig zum Lachstrolling und entahm bisher "brav" jeden gefangenen Lachs. Dennoch hat meine Sportfischerei nichts mit dem Motiv des Nahrungserwerb zu tun und hatte es auch nie. 

Gemäß meiner Fangstatistik komme ich auf etwa 200 € pro Kg gefangenem Lachsfilet ohne Berücksichtigung der MY-AfA. Mag sein, dass ich ein schlechter Lachsfischer bin, aber ich könnte ohne viel Aufwand jederzeit vor Ort den Lachs mit Bruchteilen der Kosten besorgen. Ich gebe also zu, dass ich im Sinne des Threadthemas bisher meine Lachse allesamt ohne jeglichen Nahrungsgewinnungsgedanken drillte (quälte), sondern ausschließlich aus Freude am Drill und dem Stolz hinterher ein schönes Trophäenfoto herumzeigen zu können. Dass der Fisch dabei hopps gehen musste nahm ich in Kauf und dass er schließlich doch irgendwann verspeist wurde, war nur eine Randerscheinung.

Man sieht also, wenn man mal in sich geht, dass man selbst sich hüten sollte, sich den gescholtenen "Trophäenanglern im Forellenpuff" erhaben zu fühlen. 

Und nochmals zum Thema zurückkommend wiederhole ich den Appell, sich nicht von unseren Gegnern auseinander dividieren zu lassen, sondern sich zu solidarisieren. 
Es hat jeder von uns seinen Grund, weshalb er angelt. Keiner von uns ist besser oder schlechter. Den Gegnern geht es auch nicht darum, nicht nur um bestimmte Auswüchse, oder das was als solcher jeweils gesehen wird, sondern ums Ganze: Unser ALLER Hobby.


----------



## Purist (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Komme mit solchen "Hardliner-Denken" nicht klar .... der der zurück setzten will, denn lasse ich das machen... der der C&D betreibt ist mir auch nicht befremdlich... der der Angler, der seinen Fisch verwertet und ein schönes Essen drauß, ist doch auch ok....



Schon einmal erwähnt, aber gerne noch einmal, weil du es unterlassen hast: Die Hardliner gibt es in allen Fraktionen, auch bei den 100% "Releasern", die jeden von uns, der mal einen Fisch mitnimmt, als Kochtopfangler verfluchen und dabei fast zu heulen anfangen. 

Wer sich nicht bevormunden lassen will, tut was er selbst für richtig hält. Kommt er dabei mit geltenden Gesetzen in Konflikt, ist das *sein* Bier. Als Angler muss ich nicht solidarisch mit Leuten sein, die zwar das gleiche Hobby ausüben aber glauben, sich am Wasser daneben benehmen zu müssen, in allen erdenklichen Formen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> da mein Bekannter Landes Kontoleur am main ist un d Besonders auf C&R Angler achtet das diese eben es nicht machen er sagt da werd ich ganz Gesetzlich bayern hat ein rücksetzverbot und d as muss ein gehalten werden .


 
Ich fische leider sehr selten am Main und werde deinem Bekannten deshalb vermutlich nicht begegnen. Schade eigentlich. Ich suche schon lange nach einem, der dämlich genug ist, mich zur Entnahme eines Fisches zu zwingen, obwohl ich mit dem Tierchen nix anfangen kann. Das ist Nötigung zum Begehen einer Straftat (Töten eines Tieres ohne vernünftigen Grund), auch in Bayern. Der sollte sich zuvor einen guten Anwalt suchen. 

Er darf mich natürlich auch anzeigen, wenn er der Meinung ist, dass ich mit dem Vorsatz zu C&R fische. Wird allerdings bei einem Blick in mein Fangbuch schwer werden, das dem Richter klarzumachen. |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Purist schrieb:


> Als Angler muss ich nicht solidarisch mit Leuten sein, die zwar das gleiche Hobby ausüben aber glauben, sich am Wasser daneben benehmen zu müssen, in allen erdenklichen Formen.


Nein, das muss man wahrlich nicht!

Es ist völlig ok, Kritik zu teilen oder auch selbst auszuüben, die konkretes Fehlverhalten betrifft.
(wenn klar definiert ist, was das überhaupt ist)

Wenn Kritik am Fehlverhalten Einzelner oder sogar ganzer Gruppen aber durchschaubar das Ziel hat, das Angeln selbst anzugreifen, bzw. die Strategie verfolgt, einzelne Sparten nach und nach zu liquidieren, um danach die Nächste anzugehen, sieht die Sache völlig anders aus.

Denn:


Petrusjünger schrieb:


> *Die Freiheit stirbt zentimeterweise* und der nächste Zentimeter wird Eurer sein.


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Purist schrieb:


> *"LIVE RELEASE OF FISH*- Any fish not of legal size or not  legally caught must be released immediately." Quelle: http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx
> 
> C&R- Grauzone? Weil's nicht im Gesetz auftaucht?
> Dass man dort legal mit Langbogen und Armbrust auf Schildkröten, Frosch oder Fischjagd gehen darf, ist natürlich auch noch eine feine Sache.




Eine der natürlichsten Art zu jagen.


----------



## stefansdl (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich fische leider sehr selten am Main und werde deinem Bekannten deshalb vermutlich nicht begegnen. Schade eigentlich. Ich suche schon lange nach einem, der dämlich genug ist, mich zur Entnahme eines Fisches zu zwingen, obwohl ich mit dem Tierchen nix anfangen kann. Das ist Nötigung zum Begehen einer Straftat (Töten eines Tieres ohne vernünftigen Grund), auch in Bayern. Der sollte sich zuvor einen guten Anwalt suchen.
> 
> Er darf mich natürlich auch anzeigen, wenn er der Meinung ist, dass ich mit dem Vorsatz zu C&R fische. Wird allerdings bei einem Blick in mein Fangbuch schwer werden, das dem Richter klarzumachen. |wavey:


genau so ist es|good:


----------



## pro-release (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gründler schrieb:


> Und man stelle sich vor es soll Jäger geben die sich über reinen Anblick erfreuen ohne das man die Büchse hoch nimmt,wenn man nämlich alles in seinen Revier tot schießen sollte wird es auf dauer knapp mit Nachwuchs und einen gesunden bestand.
> 
> Ach....hat eh kein Sinn.



OT:
Naja, ich kenne Jäger die 500% über der Quote liegen, also alles schießen was kommt und die trotzdem Entschädigungen zahlen müssen weil es immer noch zuviele sind und immensen Schaden bei den Bauern anrichten...


----------



## Purist (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist völlig ok, Kritik zu teilen oder auch selbst auszuüben, die konkretes Fehlverhalten betrifft.
> (wenn klar definiert ist, was das überhaupt ist)



Fehlverhalten? z.B. Müll am Angelplatz zu hinterlassen, gegen Vereinsregeln zu verstoßen, die mit Bußgeldern (und/oder Anzeigen) geahndet werden, den Sadisten heraushängen zu lassen o.ä. .



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn Kritik am Fehlverhalten Einzelner oder sogar ganzer Gruppen aber durchschaubar das Ziel hat, das Angeln selbst anzugreifen, bzw. die Strategie verfolgt, einzelne Sparten nach und nach zu liquidieren, um danach die Nächste anzugehen, sieht die Sache völlig anders aus.



Siehst du das irgendwo? Die faschistoiden "Tierrechtler" etwa, die uns vorschreiben wollen, was wir zu essen haben, wo wir unsere Haustiere holen sollen (Tierheim) wie wir sie zu halten haben, obwohl sie selber einen heuchlerischen Lebensstil in gemäßigten Klimazonen pflegen?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eine der natürlichsten Art zu jagen.



Genau! Damit sind wir aber schon wieder bei der Entwicklung der  Gesetze und Verordnungen. Dass das dort erlaubt ist, hat seine  Hintergründe in der Geschichte der europäischen Besiedelung und in den  Methoden der, dort schon zuvor seßhaften, indigenen Völker. Erlaubt ist  es gewiss auch noch immer, weil die Folgen für die Bestände dieser  Tierarten im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## grubenreiner (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Purist schrieb:


> Genau! Damit sind wir aber schon wieder bei der Entwicklung der  Gesetze und Verordnungen. Dass das dort erlaubt ist, hat seine  Hintergründe in der Geschichte der europäischen Besiedelung und in den  Methoden der, dort schon zuvor seßhaften, indigenen Völker. Erlaubt ist  es gewiss auch noch immer, weil die Folgen für die Bestände dieser  Tierarten im Rahmen bleiben.



Auch wenn wir jetzt schon weit vom Thema abkommen....
Bei allem anderen geb ich dir Recht, aber die Bogenjagd war auch in Deutschland noch lange erlaubt, die hat erst Hitlers dicker Oberjäger verboten um Wilderei vorzubeugen.


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn Kritik am Fehlverhalten Einzelner oder sogar ganzer Gruppen aber durchschaubar das Ziel hat, das Angeln selbst anzugreifen, bzw. die Strategie verfolgt, einzelne Sparten nach und nach zu liquidieren, um danach die Nächste anzugehen, sieht die Sache völlig anders aus.


 


Purist schrieb:


> ... Siehst du das irgendwo?...


Ja.

Ich wiederhole mich, aber egal:

Natürlich können das die extremen Spinner nicht direkt. Aber es gibt dazu auch viele gemäßigte Naturschützer, Tierschützer, Vegetarier, sonstige (potentielle) Angelgegner.

All diese Gruppen zusammen üben Einfluss auf Entscheider aus.
Da reicht Einfluss auf kleine Koalitionspartner in Ländern und Bund, selbst auf die Opposition.
_(siehe FDP Bund: vertritt die Interessen einer sehr kleinen Klientel, über Deals & Geschacher setzen sie -sehr erfolgreich- deren Interessen durch.)_

Teilweise verfügen diese Gruppen über reichlich finanzielle Mittel _(Beispiel: NABU kauft/pachtet Gewässer & macht sie für Angler dicht)._

Dazu kommt das permanente Mantra, welches in Gesellschaft, damit auch auf Politik & Justiz, einen Denkwandel bewirkt, langsam, aber es funktioniert.

Schau dir an, wie viele Promis sich vor deren Karren spannen lassen, teilweise sogar ohne zu schnallen um was es geht. Auch das hat Einfluss, besonders auf die Jugend.

Alles zusammen hat einen stetigen Einfluss. Es geht nicht um Verbote von jetzt auf gleich, es ist ein schleichender Prozess.

Angler haben all diesen Einfluss kaum oder gar *nicht*.

Du -und andere- mögen mich -und andere- für durchgeknallte Verschwörungstheoretiker halten.
Ich halte jemanden für blind, der o.g. Entwicklung nicht sieht.


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Ich wiederhole mich, aber egal:
> 
> ...




Ja, leider springen viele auf diesen PETA-Zug.
Auf Facebook ganz besonders schlimm. Schockbilder (irgendwo aus dem Internet gesammelt und zum Thema angefügt)  zu irgendwelchen Kampagnen..rumgeheule hoch zehn.
Ohne sachliche Information...

Aber alle schreien se Tierquäler und Mörder.  #d

Ein Volk von Dummköpfen werden wir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein Volk von Dummköpfen werden wir.


Werden????


----------



## DHausW (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Die Deutschen sind Dumm und jetzt fragt euch mal woran das liegt!


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

ich glaube diese ganzen Diskussionen hier..liefern den Angelgegnern jede Menge Munition...
Insbesondere auch die ganzen Spassanglern hier !!  super Aktion !!!
So langsam habt ihr jetzt auch den letzen schlafenden Hund geweckt.


----------



## NedRise (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Die geschichtlichen Anekdoten hier, finde ich ganz Interessant. Man sieht hier ganz genau dass man sich manchmal fragen sollte worauf manche Bestimmungen zurückzuführen sind.

Diese ganze "angeln ist zum Nahrungserwerb Denke" ist doch echt zum abgewöhnen. Schlimm finde ich wieviele Befürworter es unter Anglern hat die dann meinen alles andere hat beim angeln nichts verloren.

PRO: Spassangeln

@Thomas9904, dürfte ich auch so eine Spassangler Signatur kriegen?Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Klar kannst Du die nehmen..


----------



## Wurmknoter (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



zander-junky schrieb:


> Die Deutschen sind Dumm und jetzt fragt euch mal woran das liegt!



Also ich meine nicht das wir Deutschen dumm sind, sondern das uns der Mut fehlt uns gegen manche Dinge gemeinsam zu wehren und etwas gegen diese Situation zu tun.


----------



## stefansdl (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Aber mal ganz im Ernst...so verbissen sehe ich das nicht...für 98% alle Angler wird sich doch nichts verändern...vielleicht kommen neue und strengere Beschlüsse zur Regelung wie und ob man einen Fisch zurücksetzen darf...aber diese neuen Regelungen müssen auch praktisch in Form von Kontrollen umgesetzt werden...ich bezweifle das dies möglich ist...da müßte man schon jedem Angler einen Kontrolleur in den Rücken setzen...also machen alle so weiter wie bisher...und sollte doch mal die Aufsicht neben einem stehen und man landet gerade einen Fisch...na mein Gott...dann wird er vorbildlich versorgt,betäubt, abgestochen und eingepackt. Wo ist das Problem????...
Aufpassen müssen lediglich die Angelpuffbetreiber und die Puffangler...diese werden jetzt sicher stärker kontrolliert...und es ist gut möglich dass die Peta mit Videokamera auf der anderen Seite des Ufers sitzt und die Leute filmen. Dann sollte man sich gut überlegen einen Stör,Wels oder Karpfen zurückzusetzen. 
Ich bezweifle auch das die Regierung massive Einschränkungen zulässt. Denn auch sie wissen um die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Angelindustrie. 
Also wird es immer Grauzonen geben in denen wir uns jetzt auch bewegen.

Ich bleib also ganz entspannt bei diesem Thema.|supergri


----------



## DHausW (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Wir sind nicht Dumm bzw Dumm gemacht worden? Also jeden Tag wo ihr euren Rechner hochfahrt und die Glotze anmacht werdet ihr Manipuliert! Man braucht nur diesen Thread nehmen.........Ihr legt eine riesen Futterspur ohne es zu wissen .............Gegen die Medien kommen wir gerade nicht an dann nehmen wir einfach des was der Dummkopf über mir schreibt ;-)


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Wurmknoter schrieb:


> Also ich meine nicht das wir Deutschen dumm sind, sondern das uns der Mut fehlt uns gegen manche Dinge gemeinsam zu wehren und etwas gegen diese Situation zu tun.



Deutsche sind die typischen Plärrer aus der hintersten Reihe, oberschlaue Besserwisser, die im entscheidenen Moment doch bloß wieder die Hacken zusammenknallen und "Jawoll Herr Leutnant!" schmettern. Preussisch-wilhelminische Untertanen durch und durch!


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



stefansdl schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz im Ernst...so verbissen sehe ich das nicht...für 98% alle Angler wird sich doch nichts verändern...vielleicht kommen neue und strengere Beschlüsse zur Regelung wie und ob man einen Fisch zurücksetzen darf...aber diese neuen Regelungen müssen auch praktisch in Form von Kontrollen umgesetzt werden...ich bezweifle das dies möglich ist...da müßte man schon jedem Angler einen Kontrolleur in den Rücken setzen...also machen alle so weiter wie bisher...und sollte doch mal die Aufsicht neben einem stehen und man landet gerade einen Fisch...na mein Gott...dann wird er vorbildlich versorgt,betäubt, abgestochen und eingepackt. Wo ist das Problem????...
> Aufpassen müssen lediglich die Angelpuffbetreiber und die Puffangler...diese werden jetzt sicher stärker kontrolliert...und es ist gut möglich dass die Peta mit Videokamera auf der anderen Seite des Ufers sitzt und die Leute filmen. Dann sollte man sich gut überlegen einen Stör,Wels oder Karpfen zurückzusetzen.
> Ich bezweifle auch das die Regierung massive Einschränkungen zulässt. Denn auch sie wissen um die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Angelindustrie.
> Also wird es immer Grauzonen geben in denen wir uns jetzt auch bewegen.
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Außerdem finde ich diesen "Spassangler" zwar nicht ganz daneben, aber mindestens wenig treffend. Im Sinne der Sache sollte er, in Anlehnung an das Wort des Urvaters aller Angler, Izaak Walton, in "Ernsthafter Angler" geändert werden.

"Der perfekte Angler - oder eines ernsthaften Mannes Erholung" - sollte man gelesen haben!


----------



## Purist (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du -und andere- mögen mich -und andere- für durchgeknallte Verschwörungstheoretiker halten.
> Ich halte jemanden für blind, der o.g. Entwicklung nicht sieht.



Bin ich auch blind, wenn ich deine Befürchtungen zwar verstehen kann, sie aber für völlig überzogen halte? 

Das wird erst dann gefährlich, wenn derartig Radikale 50% in unserem Land ausmachen. Momentan haben wir vielleich 6 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland, die auf Fisch und Fleisch verzichten, Veganer angeblich maximal 600 000, wieviele davon überhaupt als radikale Tierrechtler auftreten, steht natürlich nirgendwo. 

Solange wir denen Munition liefern, das sind Gesetzesverstöße ebenso wie Grauzonen die für ein negatives Image sorgen können, werden sie auch zunehmend Erfolge haben. Das sich da bald viel tun wird, kann man nicht glauben, du siehst ja selbst, welch aberwitzigen Kampf die führen und immer wieder feststellen müssen, dass unsere Gesetze nicht passend zu ihren Vorstellungen ausgelegt sind. Ich könnte sogar noch hinzufügen, dass uns selbst die Tradition des "christlichen Abendlandes" noch lange Fisch auf den Tellern beschehren wird.


----------



## NedRise (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Hallo Merlin, 

es ist einfach ein Statemant,ich kann ,wie schon mal geschrieben, für mein Handeln gradestehen und sich immer wegducken bringt nichts. Ausserdem finde ich es total absurd jemandem vorzuwerfen er sei ein Spassangler.

Gruss 

Michael


----------



## Fr33 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Darf ich jetzt öffentlich bei meinem Hobby - welches mich eig ausmacht, mich charakterisiert, mich inspiriert, meine Passion ist, mein Seelenheil darstellt, meine rechtlich fundierte freie Entfaltung fördert - keinen Spaß mehr empfinden?

Muss ich abends bei meinen Jungs die Frage verneinen, dass ich beim Angeln eventuell Spaß und Freude hatte?

(wer Ironie findet - der darf Sie behalten  )


----------



## Purist (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Wenn wir keinen Spass dabei hätten, würden wir es wohl nicht tun. Trotzdem sollen auch Bratpfannen und unser Magen ihren Spass an dem Hobby haben. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Muss ich abends bei meinen Jungs die Frage verneinen, dass ich beim Angeln eventuell Spaß und Freude hatte?



Frag die katholische Kirche.
Da darfste auch nur in der Ehe zur Fortpflanzung Sex haben.

Und nicht, weils Dir (vielleicht?) Spass macht...

Also besser entweder keine Freude am Angeln oder Schnauze halten und ducken - oder wie, oder was???


Ich habe Freude am Angeln.
Und gehe genau wegen dieser Freude und dem Spaß am Angeln auch angeln.
Und stehe dazu.
Punkt.


----------



## Fr33 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Eigentlich finde ich den Begriff "Spassangler" gut gewählt.... denn er lässt dermaßen viel spielraum für Spekulationen usw  Da darf jeder das drüber denken, was er will....


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich den Begriff "Spassangler" gut gewählt.... denn er lässt dermaßen viel spielraum für Spekulationen usw  Da darf jeder das drüber denken, was er will....



Zweifelsohne. Aber er bezieht auch keine klare Stellung, lenkt jedwedes Denken in alle möglichen Richtungen, auch in für uns kontraproduktive.


----------



## Wurmknoter (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Andal schrieb:


> Deutsche sind die typischen Plärrer aus der hintersten Reihe, oberschlaue Besserwisser, die im entscheidenen Moment doch bloß wieder die Hacken zusammenknallen und "Jawoll Herr Leutnant!" schmettern. Preussisch-wilhelminische Untertanen durch und durch!



Ich meine ja nicht das man im Stechschritt los Maschieren soll, sondern das man  sich gemeinsam gegen manche Sachen wehren sollte.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Wurmknoter schrieb:


> Ich meine ja nicht das man im Stechschritt los Maschieren soll, sondern das man  sich gemeinsam gegen manche Sachen wehren sollte.



Das habe ich damit absolut nicht sagen wollen und nicht gesagt. Es fehlt uns einfach an Streit- und Streikkultur, sowie an der Solidarität grundsätzlich. So wie es sich für Untertanen eben gehört.


----------



## Deep Down (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Der Begriff "Spassangler" passt natürlich herrlich in den Zeitgeist der sinn- und zweckbefreiten Spassgesellschaft!

Ob diese Bezugnahme so gewollt ist?


----------



## Wurmknoter (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@ Andal: Ok dann habe ich dies falsch Verstanden und sage Sorry.
In Sachen Streit- und Streitkultur und Solidarität stimme ich Dir voll zu. Dies meinte ich mit, das wir uns nicht alles gefallen lassen sollen,war vielleicht ein wenig unglücklich Ausgedrückt.


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Purist schrieb:


> Bin ich auch blind, wenn ich deine Befürchtungen zwar verstehen kann, sie aber für völlig überzogen halte?
> 
> Das wird erst dann gefährlich, wenn derartig Radikale 50% in unserem Land ausmachen...


 
Du bist vielleicht nicht blind, aber du nimmst nicht auf, was ich sage.

Es geht nicht über den Weg "Mehrheit", "50%", das ist gar nicht nötig, sondern:


kati48268 schrieb:


> All diese Gruppen zusammen üben Einfluss auf Entscheider aus.
> Da reicht Einfluss auf kleine Koalitionspartner in Ländern und Bund, selbst auf die Opposition.
> _(siehe FDP Bund: vertritt die Interessen einer sehr kleinen Klientel, über Deals & Geschacher setzen sie -sehr erfolgreich- deren Interessen durch.)_
> 
> ...


 
Nachtrag: dein Argument mit dem christlichen Touch des Fisches auf dem Teller hat was.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Spassangler" passt natürlich herrlich in den Zeitgeist der sinn- und zweckbefreiten Spassgesellschaft!
> 
> Ob diese Bezugnahme so gewollt ist?



Für mich ist es einfach ein sturzgeborener Provo-Button. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Damit man halt auch was hat.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Andal schrieb:


> Deutsche sind die typischen Plärrer aus der hintersten Reihe, oberschlaue Besserwisser, die im entscheidenen Moment doch bloß wieder die Hacken zusammenknallen und "Jawoll Herr Leutnant!" schmettern. Preussisch-wilhelminische Untertanen durch und durch!



Andal, daß sind so haarstreubend klischeehafte Allgemeinplätze, ich weiß ja nicht, was du so für Deutsche kennst, aber ich kenne 'ne ganze Menge, die vor 24 Jahren eine der größten Revolutionen der Weltgeschichte durchgezogen haben.
Übrigens war Preußen zu Zeiten einer der liberalsten und tolerantesten Staaten überhaupt!

Jeder soll nach seiner Fasson selig werden, daß ist genau das Zitat, was hier angewendet gehört, und von wem war das wohl noch gleich.....

Es besteht also noch Hoffnung.




Hoffe ich...


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hallo Merlin,
> 
> es ist einfach ein Statemant,ich kann ,wie schon mal geschrieben, für mein Handeln gradestehen und sich immer wegducken bringt nichts. Ausserdem finde ich es total absurd jemandem vorzuwerfen er sei ein Spassangler.
> 
> ...


 
Ich gehe auch zum angeln weil es mir Spass macht..sonst hätte ich ja ein anderes Hobby..
Ich wollte nur sagen das das Wort Spassangler sehr unglücklich und missverständlich gewählt ist !! und ich Frage mich warum hier soetwas immer sein muß ?
Da fühlen sich die Angelgegner doch gleich wieder bestädigt !!
Das Thomas  die Diplomatie nicht gerade erfunden  hat, ist ja hinreichend bekannt, aber viele haben hier inzwischen Gefühl :
Hauptsache große Schlagzeile damit viele User im AB schreiben...
Ich bin mir oft gar nicht sicher ob es immer um die "Sache" oder um mehr Leben im AB geht.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Andal, daß sind so haarstreubend klischeehafte Allgemeinplätze, ich weiß ja nicht, was du so für Deutsche kennst, aber ich kenne 'ne ganze Menge, die vor 24 Jahren eine der größten Revolutionen der Weltgeschichte durchgezogen haben.
> Übrigens war Preußen zu Zeiten einer der liberalsten und tolerantesten Staaten überhaupt!
> 
> Jeder soll nach seiner Fasson selig werden, daß ist genau das Zitat, was hier angewendet gehört, und von wem war das wohl noch gleich.....
> ...



Ich meine nicht das Preussen des ollen Fritzen, sondern das des Willems, des Zwoten und das, welches Heinrich Mann beschrieben hat. Preussen kurz vor Ladenschluss. Da war aber schon gar nicht mehr von Liberalität zu erkennen!

Und die von vor 24 Jahren, wo sind die heute? Entweder vollständig assimiliert, oder sie haben resigniert.


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du bist vielleicht nicht blind, aber du nimmst nicht auf, was ich sage.
> 
> Es geht nicht über den Weg "Mehrheit", "50%", das ist gar nicht nötig, sondern:
> 
> ...



Aus Gesprächen mit Vorständen weiss ich, dass es oftmals ein harter Kampf um Gewässerpacht und Angelstrecken gibt.
Zuviele Organisationen funken einen dazwischen und wollen neue Schutz- oder auch Spassgebiete.
Das populistische Geschrei von Natur- u. Tierschutzverbänden ist heftig. So mancher Sachbearbeiter in der Behörde hat auf diesen Stress kein Bock.
Am Ende springt dann wieder ein Kompromis für die Angler heraus. Winterangelverbot, Sommerangelverbot ...von 1km Uferstrecke werden 600m bestes Fischgewässer für die Angler ganzjährig gesperrt.
Um ans Ufer zu kommen muss man dann noch 3km laufen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Und die von vor 24 Jahren, wo sind die heute? Entweder vollständig assimiliert, oder sie haben resigniert.[/QUOTE]

resigniert oder weggemoppt#c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@Andal

Gut, Willem Zwo war in der Tat ein etwas ambivalenter Charakter

Was die deutsche Streitkultur betrifft, so etwas muß orchestriert werden, dann klappt das auch.

Ich würde nicht alle Hoffnung fahren lassen, Brecht bezog sich zwar auf ein anderes, deutsches Phänomen, aber:
"Der Schoß ist fruchtbar noch, aus dem das kroch"

Ich würde es gerne glauben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> resigniert oder weggemoppt#c




Weggemoppt?|kopfkrat

Im Sinne von unter den Teppich gekehrt, oder wie?


----------



## Knispel (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Andal
> 
> Gut, Willem Zwo war in der Tat ein etwas ambivalenter Charakter
> 
> ...


 
In deinem Zitat aus : *Der aufhaltsame Aufstieg des Arturo Ui* sind allerdings (unschwer zu erkennen) andere Größen, die aus der Zeit des Mannes mit dem Scheitel und dem Schnurbart gemeint ....


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Weggemoppt?|kopfkrat
> 
> Im Sinne von unter den Teppich gekehrt, oder wie?


  richtig !
und klein gehalten


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Rainer, der Karl sah das auch im Bezug auf die Orchestrierung. Dann passt es auch, wie Arsch in Hose. Jedoch gebricht es uns am passenden Kapellmeister. Das sehe ich auch so. Potentiell brauchbare Solisten hätten wir, nur eben nicht den Karajan, der sie dazu bringt, zusammen zu musizieren!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Knispel schrieb:


> In deinem Zitat aus : *Der aufhaltsame Aufstieg des Arturo Ui*  sind allerdings unschwer andere Größen, die aus der Zeit des Mannes mit dem Scheitel und dem Schnurbart gemeint ....



Was du nicht sagst,

was glaubst du denn, was ich mit:

"Brecht bezog sich zwar auf einen anderes, deutsches Phänomen"

meinte?


@Andal

Das kann man so sofort unterschreiben!


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Dieses Thema zeigt es ja auch ganz deutlich. Wir müssten... wir könnten... man sollte und dergleichen Musikanten haben wir genug. Die hinterste Reihe eben. Nur wenn es wirklich Spitz auf Kopf steht, wo sind die dann? Mehr als ein schmales Kammerquartett werden wir nicht zusammenbekommen. Wir brauchen aber eine brechdend voll besetzte Philahrmonie!


----------



## Knispel (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was du nicht sagst,
> 
> was glaubst du denn, was ich mit:
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt !


----------



## Knispel (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Thema zeigt es ja auch ganz deutlich. Wir müssten... wir könnten... man sollte und dergleichen Musikanten haben wir genug. Die hinterste Reihe eben. Nur wenn es wirklich Spitz auf Kopf steht, wo sind die dann? Mehr als ein schmales Kammerquartett werden wir nicht zusammenbekommen. Wir brauchen aber eine brechdend voll besetzte Philahrmonie!


 
Ach Andreas, ich hatte seiner Zeit vieles Versucht. Einiges ist mir gelungen - dass meiste aber nicht. Ich bin niedergemacht worden, rausgeekelt worden, defamiert worden, alle "Freunde" waren auf einmal weg. Bis ich denn eines Tages auf auf Deutsch gesagt : einfach "die Schnauze Voll hatte ". Jetzt geht es mir wieder gut. 
Heute sage ich : Der größte Feind des Anglers ist der Angler selber.


----------



## joedreck (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

hi!

naja einige von uns hier machen es den "naturschützern" und angelgegnern sehr einfach. während sich hier einige in geschichtliche und politischen untiefen verirren, wird in anderen threads noch immer mit gefangenen fischen posiert, welche offensichtlich noch leben. jedenfalls konnte ich kein blut entdecken, welches auf ein waidgerechtes töten hindeutet. und abgesehen davon, dass dort einige von einem C&R ausgehen werden (welchen ich vollkommen neutral gegenüber stehe), fällt es dem unwissenden zuschauer der "doku" nicht sonderlich schwer sich über google zu informieren. 
dann schauen die dort in die threads und sehen den herrn CR doch bestätigt. immerhin sieht man da ja ganz schön viele fische, welche offensichtlich noch leben. 
ich möchte hier nicht zu einer zensur oder ähnlichem aufrufen. nur ist der teilweise richtige ansatz nicht mit fischen öffentlich zu prahlen, innerhalb extrem kurzer zeit wieder den bach runter gegangen. 
finde ich schade, dass es immer noch leute gibt die einfach nicht aus den fehlern anderer lernen.

gruß


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Andal schrieb:


> Das habe ich damit absolut nicht sagen wollen und nicht gesagt. Es fehlt uns einfach an Streit- und Streikkultur



Eine "Revolution" in D,würde spätestens am ersten "*Rasen betreten verboten*" Schild enden


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Eine "Revolution" in D,würde spätestens am ersten "*Rasen betreten verboten*" Schild enden



Wer könnte da von einer Revolution träumen, wo es noch nicht einmal zu einer ehrlichen, geschlossenen Manifestation reicht!?


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



joedreck schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> naja einige von uns hier machen es den "naturschützern" und angelgegnern sehr einfach. während sich hier einige in geschichtliche und politischen untiefen verirren, *wird in anderen threads noch immer mit gefangenen fischen posiert*, welche offensichtlich noch leben. jedenfalls konnte ich kein blut entdecken, welches auf ein waidgerechtes töten hindeutet. und abgesehen davon, dass dort einige von einem C&R ausgehen werden (welchen ich vollkommen neutral gegenüber stehe), fällt es dem unwissenden zuschauer der "doku" nicht sonderlich schwer sich über google zu informieren.
> dann schauen die dort in die threads und sehen den herrn CR doch bestätigt. immerhin sieht man da ja ganz schön viele fische, welche offensichtlich noch leben.
> ...


 

Wenn das alle so machen, dann kann man ja, statt das sich Verstecken und Verstellen und Kuschen zu propagieren, auch zu dem simplen Schluss kommen, dass das halt zu unserem Hobby dazu gehört und da auch nichts Verwerfliches dabei ist. 

Und man sollte sich dafür einsetzen, dass wir Angler so etwas, wie in anderen Ländern auch öffentlich ungeniert zeigen können.

Aber so, wie Du das vorschlägst, wird das eh nix.

In ein paar Jahren werden wir unter schallendem Gelächter des Auslands in Deutschland Fische offiziell nur noch zu "Forschungszwecken" angeln dürfen und auch da wird es dann noch Leute wie Dich geben, die verlangen, dass man das dann ja nur noch heimlich tun soll, um ja keine Naturschützer und Angelgegner, die uns eh schon zum Gespött der Welt machten, noch weiter zu mobilisieren.


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@Petrusjünger

Du hast es nicht verstanden...NICHT die Einstellung von Joedreck sondern
deine ist das Problem...die ist ja selbst unter Anglern höchst umstritten


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Petrusjünger
> 
> Du hast es nicht verstanden...NICHT die Einstellung von Joedreck sondern
> deine ist das Problem...die ist ja selbst unter Anglern höchst umstritten


 
Ich habe hier noch keine Einstellung gesehen, die nicht umstritten war. :q
Welche Einstellung hat den 100% Zustimmung?

Natürlich hast Du recht. 
Manchmal ist besser sich zum Gespött zu machen um zu Hause in Ruhe noch seinen Fisch kochtopfgerecht und alle Vorschriften beachtend angeln zu dürfen.

P.S.:
Übrigens möchte ich gerne mal mit jedem der hier vertretenen  sauberen Angler mal einen Tag angeln gehen (Kamera nehm ich natürlich mit) und ich wette, ich finde bei jedem zig Vorschriften, die dieser bei seinem Angeln überschreitet.


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch keine Einstellung gesehen, die nicht umstritten war. :q
> Welche Einstellung hat den 100% Zustimmung?
> 
> *Das ist ja das Problem |uhoh:*
> ...



Wenn du mit deinem Gewissen in Reinen bist ...ist es doch O.K
Aber Du musst es ja nicht noch im Internet posten und einen Aushang machen wo du genau beschreibst was du alles evtl nicht 100% Richtig gemacht hast oder ?


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deinem Gewissen in Reinen bist ...ist es doch O.K
> Aber Du musst es ja nicht noch im Internet posten und einen Aushang machen wo du genau beschreibst was du alles evtl nicht 100% Richtig gemacht hast oder ?


 
Es ging ja um Fang-Fotos, wo lediglich nicht ersichtlich war, dass die Fische tot waren, um ja keine Naturschützer, Laien und sonstige Leute vom NDR oder sonstwoher zu verschrecken... 

Demzufolge sollte man nur noch eindeutig tote Fische zeigen. Also nur noch Fotos veröffentlichen von Fischen in der Pfanne oder mit blutenden Wunden oder so?
Der nächste verlangt man dann einen eindeutigen Foto-Beweis, dass der abgeschlachtete Fisch auch vorher betäubt wurde, oder gleich gar nie ein Fangfoto mehr zu sehen (hatten wir bei uns in der Lokalzeitung als Leserbrief auf einen 2 Meter-Waller mal), usw., usw. 

Hakts noch?, fragt sich doch jeder, der so etwas liest. Und jeder fragt sich, wenn schon Anglerkollegen voneinander so etwas fordern, wohin führt das noch? 

Die Freiheit stirbt zentimeterweise....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Petrusjünger
> 
> Du hast es nicht verstanden...NICHT die Einstellung von Joedreck sondern
> deine ist das Problem...die ist ja selbst unter Anglern höchst umstritten




Was bitte ist an der Einstellung, daß man auch mal einen fotografierten Fisch zurücksetzten können sollte, ohne das rechtliche Konsequenzen drohen, problematisch und inwiefern ist das höchst umstritten?

Das ist nicht umstritten, daß sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, verdammt nochmal!

Gibt aber anscheinend genug, die lieber zu Kreuze kriechen, als dafür offen einzustehen!


----------



## Knispel (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Einmal eine Frage : Warum läd ihr denn überhaupt Fangfotos in Angelforen, Zeitungen oder sonstigen Medien hoch ? Aus Geltungssucht wie toll man ist oder warum ? Als Beweis - ich brauche niemanden etwas zu beweisen - entweder er akzeptiert das oder er lässt es ?


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Mal eben OT, sorry:
als ich vor Kurzem eine untermassige Schleie releaste,
sachgerecht mit nassen Händen & ein kl. Entschuldigungsgebet flüsternd, 
hatte ich Idiot eine Zigarette im Mundwinkel.
Da anhauchen mit Qualm ja mittlerweile als Körperverletzung geahndet wird, 
hab ich jetzt, 
obwohl ich Fischereigesetz- & Verbandskonform gehandelt habe, 
mich der Tierquälerei schuldig gemacht? |kopfkrat  #c
Irgendwo hab ich noch ein Foto von der Prozed... upps! |bigeyes  |rotwerden


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was bitte ist an der Einstellung, daß man auch mal einen fotografierten Fisch zurücksetzten können sollte, ohne das rechtliche Konsequenzen drohen, problematisch und inwiefern ist das höchst umstritten?
> 
> Das ist nicht umstritten, daß sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, verdammt nochmal!
> 
> Gibt aber anscheinend genug, die lieber zu Kreuze kriechen, als dafür offen einzustehen!



Ich habe echt keine Lust dir das zu erklären...wenn du es nicht weißt verstehst du es sowieso nicht 
Außerdem sind wir beide NIE einer Meinung |supergri


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mal eben OT, sorry:
> als ich vor Kurzem eine untermassige Schleie releaste,
> sachgerecht mit nassen Händen & ein kl. Entschuldigungsgebet flüsternd,
> hatte ich Idiot eine Zigarette im Mundwinkel.
> ...


 
Das ist doch echt albern jetzt .....#d


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Knispel schrieb:


> Einmal eine Frage : Warum läd ihr denn überhaupt Fangfotos in Angelforen, Zeitungen oder sonstigen Medien hoch ? Aus Geltungssucht wie toll man ist oder warum ? Als Beweis - ich brauche niemanden etwas zu beweisen - entweder er akzeptiert das oder er lässt es ?



Vieleicht auch einfach, um andere an der eigenen Freude teilhaben zu lassen, quasi den Moment nachträglich zu teilen.

Natürlich gehört auch eine gesunde Portion stolz auf einen guten Fisch dazu. Darf man das unter Anglern nicht mehr zeigen, ohne gleich Geltungssucht unterstellt zu bekommen?
Meine Fresse, daß ist ein Anglerforum, da gehören Fangbilder zwingend dazu, im Autoforum werden doch auch stolz Autos gezeigt, es sind Bilder, lockern auf, sind meist nett anzusehen und nicht zuletzt motivierend.

Wenn du nichts beweisen mußt, kannst du ja gerne unbebilderte Geschichten erzählen, nur sind das fangtechnisch dann meistens welche vom Pferd


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> *Meine Fresse, daß ist ein Anglerforum, da gehören Fangbilder zwingend dazu,* im Autoforum werden doch auch stolz Autos gezeigt, es sind Bilder, lockern auf, sind meist nett anzusehen und nicht zuletzt motivierend.


 
Für manche sollen wir zum Kuscher-Forum werden.
Ja kein Fisch zeigen, denn er könnte eine PETrA-Fresse verschrecken. 

Für den Besser- Angler, der nach Motiven fragte, warum Angler sind, wie sie sind:
Hier mal ein Ansatz:
http://www.zeitzuleben.de/1046-warum-tun-menschen-was-sie-tun/


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe echt keine Lust dir das zu erklären...wenn du es nicht weißt verstehst du es sowieso nicht
> 
> Nein mein Lieber, du kannst es mir nicht erklären, daß ist der Punkt!
> 
> Außerdem sind wir beide NIE einer Meinung |supergri



Das ist ja das Schöne an einer Diskussion zwischen uns beiden.
Eine gewisse Kontinuität in der Kommunikation ist nie zu unterschätzen!


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ich will den Faden noch mal zum Thema "Fang-Foto" knüpfen.

Was soll ein Board wie dieses hier zukünftig tun?


Nur noch Fotos, mit eindeutig toten Fischen (gebratene Filets wie bei Familie Rau zu Hause, entschuppte Fische, Fischteile, bei ganzen Fischen nur blutende, wo das frische Blut eindeutig auch für Laien sichtbar ist, etc.)
Damit man nicht auch noch im Verdacht steht, Fische zu zeigen , die nicht betäubt wurden, nur noch Fotos, wo gleichzeitig ein Amtstierarzt die vorschriftsmäßige Schlachtung des gezeigten Objekts bestätigt hat?
Lieber gar keine Fotos mehr, weil Angeln als "in Grenzen erlaubte Tierquälerei" für die "normale Bevölkerung" eh böse aufstößt und man lieber keine Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen will?
Nur noch Fotos von ausgesuchten, attestierten Usern, die als sogenannte "Besser-Angler", wie z.B. der NDR-Journalist Rau und manche User in diesem Thread über alle normalen Angler erhaben sind und nie auch nie im Nichtangler- Leben die kleinste Vorschrift je überschreiten würden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Was "das Board" hier macht:
Das Gleiche wie bis jetzt..

Jeder ist selber verantwortlich für die Fotos, die er einstellt..

Und wir sorgen dafür, dass niemand von Usern hier im Forum wegen Bildern angemacht wird..


----------



## Gunnar. (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Moin moin,


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vieleicht auch einfach, um andere an der eigenen Freude teilhaben zu lassen
> 
> Das auf jeden Fall!
> 
> ...


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*




> Zwingend?? Auch das wenn diese Bilder genutzt werden um Handhabe gegen uns zu haben??


 
Jedes Foto kann irgendwem als Handhabe gegen/ für irgendetwas dienen. 

@Thomas

Danke für die klare Ansage. :m
(Habe aber nichts anderes erwartet.)


----------



## Gunnar. (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Jedes Foto kann irgendwem als Handhabe gegen/ für irgendetwas dienen.


Ok - damit löst sich dann das Problem in Wohlgefallen auf. Also weitermachen wie bisher.  So lassen sich mögliche Gefahren spielend leicht wegignorieren....


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ok - damit löst sich dann das Problem in Wohlgefallen auf. Also weitermachen wie bisher.  So lassen sich mögliche Gefahren spielend leicht wegignorieren....



Warum sich nicht der Sachlage stellen?
Warum dauernd davor wegrennen?


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ok - damit löst sich dann das Problem in Wohlgefallen auf. Also weitermachen wie bisher. So lassen sich mögliche Gefahren spielend leicht wegignorieren....


 
Die größten Gefahren haben wir in den eigenen Reihen.

Das sind aber nicht die "unsäglichen Proll-Typen in den Forellenpuffs" oder die "bescheuerten CuRler" oder die "doofen Spinnfischer" oder die "arroganten Fliegenfischer" oder die "luftverpestenden Motorbootsangler" oder die "lebensmüden Belly-Boatler" oder die "gewässerleerenden Kochtopf-Angler" oder die "behäbigen Ansitz-Angler" oder die "Edel-Prolligen Big Gamer" oder die "aalausrottenden Wurmangler" oder die "nachtruhestörenden Nachtangler" .... |supergri
sondern die Angler unter uns, die in vorauseilendem Gehorsam uns alle um-erziehen und beschränken wollen, weil sie meinen, isb. sie selbst wären das Non-Plus-Ultra. #q

Genau diese Angler meinen dann noch, dass sie, indem sie sich mit den Kiritkern solidarisieren, verhindern würden, dass der öffentliche Druck auf die Anglerschaft zunimmt. 


> Wir Angler müssen auch mal Front machen gegen das Fehlverhalten einiger...


Ist ein typisches Zitat aus diesem Thread. Klar, angesichts dem eh schon großen Druck, müssen wir Angler noch über unsere Kollegen herfallen. Das bringt was.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> sondern die Angler unter uns, die in vorauseilendem Gehorsam uns alle um-erziehen und beschränken wollen, weil sie meinen, isb. sie selbst wären das Non-Plus-Ultra


 
Ist es wirklich vorauseilender Gehorsam wenn ein Umdenken stattfindet - wenn die Leute begreifen das ihr öffentliches breitgelatsche Munition für unsere Gegener ist , ist es dann falsch es immer mehr mahnende Worte gibt die einer derartige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Frage stellen??
 Ist es denn falsch wenn die Use jetzt anfangen ihre Avatatre , ihre Signaturen , ihre Foto und Filmalben dahingehend zu säubern das sie sich selber nicht angreifbar machen und eben den Gegner keine Mun mehr freihaus liefern??

Alles falsch - alles vorauseilender Gehorsam??
Finde ICH nicht. Ich bin froh des es ein Umdenken gibt. Ich bin froh das die Leute von ihren Elfenbeitürmen herabsteigen und begreifen das es um mehr geht als nur nen feisten Fisch inne Camera zu halten.
Diese Leute haben begriffen das es darum geht ALLEN Anglern den A.rsch hochzubinden.
 Da werd ich den Teufel tun und das mit vorauseilenden Gehorsam zu difamieren.


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Wir sind ein freies Land.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Eben so frei das alle die Suppe auslöffeln müssen die wenige versalzen.
Sieht so der Preis der Freiheit aus??


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich vorauseilender Gehorsam wenn ein Umdenken stattfindet - wenn die Leute begreifen das ihr öffentliches breitgelatsche Munition für unsere Gegener ist , ist es dann falsch es immer mehr mahnende Worte gibt die einer derartige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Frage stellen??
> Ist es denn falsch wenn die Use jetzt anfangen ihre Avatatre , ihre Signaturen , ihre Foto und Filmalben dahingehend zu säubern das sie sich selber nicht angreifbar machen und eben den Gegner keine Mun mehr freihaus liefern??
> 
> Alles falsch - alles vorauseilender Gehorsam??
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Eben so frei das alle die Suppe auslöffeln müssen die wenige versalzen.
> Sieht so der Preis der Freiheit aus??



Das is immer so.....
und irgendwann gibt es dann die Rebellion.

Aber immer schön dem Regierungsideal anpassen.   

Wo wäre Deutschland wenn es diese gegen den Strom Schwimmer nicht gegeben hätte?


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@ Gunnar,

Jeder von uns hat eine eigene Vorstellung, was "gutes" Angeln ist.
Das was (im Rahmen der Gesetze) für den einen toll ist, ist für den anderen unsäglich. Noch nicht einmnal weiß jeder von uns wirklich, ob er selbst immer alle Gesetze einhält. (Auch da kann man immer wieder Überraschungen erleben, denn es gibt wirklich viele viele Gesetze) 

Wem willst Du es dann Recht machen? Welche Fotos sind dann z.B. noch gut, welche nicht? 

Klar, dass wir uns nicht mit offenem, eindeutigem Gesetzesbruch solidarisieren müssen, aber es geht hier letzlich mal wieder um Darstellung und eigentlich um Darstellung aus einer NDR-Kameraperspektive, wo keiner von uns an keinem der möglicherweise vielen Drehtage dabei war und wirklich konkret sagen kann, was da wirklich wie genau ablief.

Und dennoch rufen einige von uns schon wieder: "Seht her diese Prolls, die ruinieren unseren Ruf, da sollten wir gegen einschreiten etc. " Dieselben rufen beim nächsten Film, wo die Fliegenfischer fertig gemacht werden, weil sie auch fast nur um des Angeln willen angeln genauso, dieselben finden die Kutterangler zum Frendschämen, etc. ... 

Was ich und viele andere Mahner nur sagen wollen ist: 
Seid vorsichtig, keiner von Euch ist gefeit davor eines Tages am selben Pranger zu stehen, denn egal was und wie Du es machst. Den Gegnern bist Du auch mit Deiner derzeit bevorzugten Angelmethode im Weg, auch wenn Du glaubst, Du machst alles richtig.


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

mal ein anderes Beispiel:
Wir haben eine (unnötige,bekloppte) Tempo 30 Zone....fast jeder fährt aber min. 50 km/h und hofft das die Polizei das nicht mitbekommt..von den anderen wird das stillschweigend geduldet.....
Von den " Rasern " kommt doch keiner auf die Idee das im Internet zu verbreiten oder sein Tacho zu fotografieren wenn er 70 drauf hat mit der
Begründung das habe ich immer schon gemacht , schneller fahren macht aber mehr Spass....ich lasse mir meine Freiheit nicht einschränken usw usw

Nur wir Angler sind so bekloppt !!


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

So lange sich die User hier und in anderen Foren regelmäßig ans Bein pissen, um zu ermitteln, wer den größeren Haufen schaizzen kann, muss sich auf der anderen Seite keiner Sorgen machen, das wir uns womöglich einträchtig den Anfeindungen entgegenstellen.

Macht's nur weida so Buam und wenn wos kaputt geht, a scho wurscht, varreckt eh bald alles!


----------



## Jose (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Ist es denn falsch wenn die Use jetzt anfangen ihre Avatatre , ihre Signaturen , ihre Foto und Filmalben dahingehend zu säubern das sie sich selber nicht angreifbar machen und eben den Gegner keine Mun mehr freihaus liefern??
> Alles falsch - alles vorauseilender Gehorsam??...




ach, im osten geht die sonne auf...
gunnar bringt es auf den punkt. 
Mao schreibt über den guerillakrieg::" zurückweichen, wenn der gegner stark ist", also 'beweise' aus avataren etc. löschen ist so unklug nicht (soll ja petaner geben, die sich ins AB mehr reinhängen als wir immer mal wieder angepissten mods).

was gunni schreibt ist richtig - dass er sich bei mao und jose wiederfindet, dass mag wohl magendrücken machen
:vik:
p e a c e


----------



## Gunnar. (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Was ich und viel andere Mahner nur sagen wollen ist:
> Seid vorsichtig, keiner von Euch ist gefeit davor eines Tages am selben Pranger zu stehen, denn egal was und wie Du es machst. Den Gegnern bist Du auch mit Deiner derzeit bevorzugten Angelmethode im Weg, auch wenn Du glaubst, Du machst alles richtig.


Alles richtig - damit kloppste bei mir offene Türen ein  
Ich sehe lediglich die bisherige "Öffendlichsarbeit" zB. der C&R-Fraktion als böses gesagt schädlich für uns alle an.
Von daher finde ich es gut das es gerade dort ein zugegeben kleines Umdenken stattfindet. Da kann doch sooooo falsch nicht sein..


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> mal ein anderes Beispiel:
> Wir haben eine (unnötige,bekloppte) Tempo 30 Zone....fast jeder fährt aber min. 50 km/h und hofft das die Polizei das nicht mitbekommt..von den anderen wird das stillschweigend geduldet.....
> Von den " Rasern " kommt doch keiner auf die Idee das im Internet zu verbreiten oder sein Tacho zu fotografieren wenn er 70 drauf hat mit der
> Begründung das habe ich immer schon gemacht , schneller fahren macht aber mehr Spass....ich lasse mir meine Freiheit nicht einschränken usw usw
> ...



Fotografieren ist nicht verboten.
C&R ist nicht verboten.

Wo ist das Problem?

*Demnächst setz ich einen untermaßigen Hecht zurück und muss dann vor Gericht beweisen, dass dieser untermaßig war.  lol    C&R ist ja verboten*


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Fotografieren ist nicht verboten.
> C&R ist nicht verboten.
> 
> Wo ist das Problem?


 
ist die Frage jetzt Ernst gemeint  ?#q


----------



## Andal (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Genau diesen nichtsnutzigen, restpubertären und kontraproduktiven Hickhack meine ich. Ohne so was wären wir einen gewaltigen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> ist die Frage jetzt Ernst gemeint  ?#q




Ja, sehr ernst sogar.


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Mao schreibt über den guerillakrieg::" zurückweichen, wenn der gegner stark ist",


 
@Jose
Das ist ja wohl eine Kriegstaktik, die nicht erst seit Mao bekannt ist.
Diese Taktik hatten die Neandertaler auch schon drauf, mit entsprechendem Erfolg#h 

Aber da sieht man mal wieder, wo manche Mitangler ihre politische und historische Bildung herbeziehn|supergri

@Gunnar,
Danke für Dein Post.

CuR-Leute könnten sehr wohl umdenken, alle anderen Angler aber aus Sicht des jeweiligen anderen auch. 
Aber bringt uns das dann irgendwie weiter?

Was wird, wenn die CuR-Leute mal exemplarisch Reue zeigen und sich als beschämende Angler in die Schmoll-Ecke stellen, keine Fotos mehr zeigen und sonst alles tun, damit wir glücklich sind, weiter geschen? Welche Angler-Gruppe ist die nächste, die einem Journalisten oder Tierschützer nicht gefällt und ins Visier genommen wird?


----------



## Jose (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> ist die Frage jetzt Ernst gemeint  ?#q



öööhmm, ich weiß nicht...

aber du oder wer auch immer mit 70 in 'ner 30er zone, fällt mir alles andere als "freiheit oder selbstverwirklichung" ein, eher  etwas mit spaten und auffem marktplatz...

bitte bitte, dein post ist doch nicht ernst gemeint...


----------



## Gunnar. (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



> Aber immer schön dem Regierungsideal anpassen.


 
Nix da. 
Ich kann die aber sagen was wir hier im kleinen Rahmen auf untester Ebene machen bzw gemacht haben.
Uns geht es darum das wir legal die Möglichkeit haben frei zu entscheiden ob wir den Fisch verwerten können / wollen oder eben auch nicht. Da arbeiten wir auf Vereins / Verbandsebene drann. 
Macht riesen Spaß zu argumentieren und uns anschließend von dem "Gegner" Filme und Bilder um die Ohren hauen zu lassen.
Diese Freiheit diese Bilder und diese  Filme zumachen torpediert unsere Arbeit.. 
Aber ok - wir sind ja ein freies Land.... Alles klar..... :-(


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> @Jose
> Das ist ja wohl eine Kriegstaktik, die nicht erst seit Mao bekannt ist.
> Diese Taktik hatten die Neanderthaler auch schon drauf, mit entsprechendem Erfolg#h
> 
> ...



Warum soll man etwas unterlassen wenn dies nicht verboten ist
Nur weil eine kleine Gruppe Tierschützer laut am Schreien ist?
Die Schreien auch wenn wir keine Fotos mehr machen und jeden Fisch töten.

Vorallem was kommt danach? 
Grünzeug verbot? Angeln in Anzug und Krawatte?
Welche Gruppe wird dann aufs Korn genommen? Die Bootfahrer? Die Sportflieger? Die Inliner oder Rollschuhfahrer?


----------



## Jose (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> @Jose
> Das ist ja wohl eine Kriegstaktik, die nicht erst seit Mao bekannt ist.
> Diese Taktik hatten die Neanderthaler auch schon drauf, mit entsprechendem Erfolg#h
> 
> Aber da sieht man mal wieder, wo manche Mitangler ihre politische und historische Bildung herbeziehn|supergri




sorry, muss ich mich wohl deiner weisheit beugen.
ich war nicht bei den neandertalern dabei, halt mich mehr an die neuzeit.

(neanderthaler sind soooo alt, dass alle die heutzutage  falsch schreiben oder evtl.simpel kommerzíalisieren)


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Jose schrieb:


> ach, im osten geht die sonne auf...
> gunnar bringt es auf den punkt.
> Mao schreibt über den guerillakrieg::" zurückweichen, wenn der gegner stark ist", also 'beweise' aus avataren etc. löschen ist so unklug nicht (soll ja petaner geben, die sich ins AB mehr reinhängen als wir immer mal wieder angepissten mods).


|rolleyes

Wenn es eine Gemeinschaftsstrategie wäre, so zu handeln (und dann umso kräftiger zurück zu schlagen), wäre diese Strategie ja evtl. interessant.
Zu einer Strategie fehlt es aber an Gemeinschaft. 

Wenn User Bilder löschen, nicht mehr einstellen, haben sie schlichtweg Angst persönlich was an den Arsxx zu kriegen. Niemand möchte Märtyrer sein & löhnen, erst recht nicht während der Rest sich denkt, 'oh gut, dass es mich nicht erwischt hat'.

So unheldenhaft ist dann die Realität, weit weg von Mao.
Und es ist auch ok.

Trotzdem gefällt der Gedanke einfach zu sagen, 'leckt mich doch am ...', und offen zu tun, was die meisten eh denken und heimlich tun, doch so viel mehr.

Ein jeder möge seinen Weg finden,
aber vielleicht auch ohne den anderen anzup*****,
dass gerade er doch den Gegner auch noch unterstützt, indem er "Munition liefert".

Das ist mir dann doch 5Tacken zu duckmäuserisch.

Und das Schöne: in den Augen unserer Gegner sind wir _alle_ Drecksäcke, die weg müssen.


----------



## phreak (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau diesen nichtsnutzigen, restpubertären und kontraproduktiven Hickhack meine ich. Ohne so was wären wir einen gewaltigen Schritt weiter.



Gebe dir recht.  

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nix da.
> Ich kann die aber sagen was wir hier im kleinen Rahmen auf untester Ebene machen bzw gemacht haben.
> Uns geht es darum das wir legal die Möglichkeit haben frei zu entscheiden ob wir den Fisch verwerten können / wollen oder eben auch nicht. Da arbeiten wir auf Vereins / Verbandsebene drann.
> Macht riesen Spaß zu argumentieren und uns anschließend von dem "Gegner" Filme und Bilder um die Ohren hauen zu lassen.
> ...



Eure Argumentationsarmut in den Vorständen liegt nicht an den Anglern.
Demnächst müssen wir noch beweisen, dass der Fisch untermaßig war oder anderweitig geschützt.
Wie ohne Foto?

Wenn man uns ans Bein pinkeln will, findet man immer was.
wenn wir die Fotos nicht machen, macht es die PETA oder ein anderer.

Nur noch vermumt und im dunkeln angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und das Schöne: in den Augen unserer Gegner sind wir _alle_ Drecksäcke, die weg müssen.


So isses!!


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Jose schrieb:


> öööhmm, ich weiß nicht...
> 
> aber du oder wer auch immer mit 70 in 'ner 30er zone, fällt mir alles andere als "freiheit oder selbstverwirklichung" ein, eher  etwas mit spaten und auffem marktplatz...
> 
> bitte bitte, dein post ist doch nicht ernst gemeint...



Ich glaube du hast den Vergleich nicht verstanden|rolleyes
War ja auch von mir und nicht von Mao oder einen anderen schlauen Menschen|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

By the way:

welcher Gutmensch zeigt denn endlich unseren hochmoralischen Verband an?

Siehe den schönen Wechsel der Bilder: http://www.dafv.de/
Bild 2: Wettangeln! So richtig klassisch mit Nummern auf'm Buckel. |bigeyes
Bild 7: ein Hecht wird releast (zuvor ja ein "Trophäenphoto" gemacht, sonst könnten wir es nicht sehen  )

Ob die Präsidentin dann aussagt, "das Bild ist im Ausland gemacht worden"?
|muahah:


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> By the way:
> 
> welcher Gutmensch zeigt denn endlich unseren hochmoralischen Verband an?
> 
> ...



Das war Hegefischen.
Der Hecht schon getötet, per Photoshop bearbeitet...leider die Hand vergessen zu beseitigen.


----------



## Jose (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Und das Schöne: in den Augen unserer Gegner sind wir _alle_ Drecksäcke, die weg müssen.



sowieso!


soll einer deinen zitierten post in gänze lesen, ich sag dazu:
wir brauchen 'kämpfer', keine märtyrer.
helden & märtyrer haben immer nur eine, die erste szene.
der film ist weit länger.


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> By the way:
> 
> welcher Gutmensch zeigt denn endlich unseren hochmoralischen Verband an?
> 
> ...


 
Die Forelle mit dem Fliegenhaken im Maul würde ich auch sofort juristisch monieren.

Entweder ist die nach dem Fototermin zurückgesetzt worden, dann hätte sie aber sofort zurückgesetzt werden sollen, nicht erst nachdem noch ein Foto gemacht wurde. 
Oder sie ist entnommen worden, dann hätte man sie aber ebenfalls sofort entnehmen und schlachten müssen, nicht erst nachdem man sie noch lebend mit Haken im Maul im Wasser posierend herumquält, bis der Fotograf endlich ein scharfes Foto im Kasten hat.

Gunnnar, solche Fotos behindern eure Verbandsarbeit aber gewaltig! Bitte beschwere Dich beim DAFV. 

Die sollen nur noch Angler zeigen, wie sie gerade Müll wegräumen und Naturschützern beim Kormoran-Eier bebrüten helfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Jose schrieb:


> sowieso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt..


----------



## volkerm (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Hat aus dem Board schon mal jemand einen Test in der genannten Richtung gemacht?
Ich meine- Fische fangen, viele, am besten grosse, und die unter optimalen Bedingungen zurückgesetzt, und das in der Öffentlichkeit und hier dokumentiert?
Das würde mich, ebenso wie die Reaktionen, interressieren.


----------



## Gunnar. (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eure Argumentationsarmut in den Vorständen liegt nicht an den Anglern.
> Demnächst müssen wir noch beweisen, dass der Fisch untermaßig war oder anderweitig geschützt.
> Wie ohne Foto?
> 
> ...


 
Ok , ich geb auf.
 DieseTeppichdenkweisen sind mir nun doch zu fett.


----------



## Jose (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt..




psssttt - oder willst du hier hinweise zur aufklärung diverser ermittlungsverfahren geben?

ist doch klar: des volkes wille findet ausdruck in der zwille!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

und jeder geworfene stein verhindert ein Magengeschwür...
grins, das waren noch schöne und einfache Zeiten..


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ok , ich geb auf.
> DieseTeppichdenkweisen sind mir nun doch zu fett.



Hat kein Zweck.....


----------



## Jose (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und jeder geworfene stein verhindert ein Magengeschwür...
> grins, das waren noch schöne und einfache Zeiten..



* ¡si señor!*


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> Hat kein Zweck.....


Bevor du abhaust, verrat mir noch schnell, wieso eigentlich ausgerechnet dieser Smiley in der Signatur: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die Postings stehen doch eher für, _"Herr Lehrer, ich habe einen Schwamm gefunden. Soll ich die Tafel wischen?"_


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Jose schrieb:


> Mao schreibt über den guerillakrieg::" zurückweichen, wenn der gegner stark ist",
> 
> was gunni schreibt ist richtig - dass er sich bei mao und jose wiederfindet, dass mag wohl magendrücken machen
> :vik:
> p e a c e



In der Tat, es verursacht etwas Magendrücken, wenn hier völlig unreflektiert, quasi flapsig-augenzwinkernd, der neben Stalin wohl größte Massenmörder der Geschichte zitiert wird.

:vik:
p e a c e#q


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In der Tat, es verursacht etwas Magendrücken, wenn hier völlig unreflektiert, quasi flapsig-augenzwinkernd, der neben Stalin wohl größte Massenmörder der Geschichte zitiert wird.
> 
> :vik:
> p e a c e#q


 



> sorry, muss ich mich wohl deiner weisheit beugen.
> ich war nicht bei den neandertalern dabei, halt mich mehr an die neuzeit.


Noch schlimmer, nicht nur flapsig den Massenmörder zitiert. 
Jose scheint sogar bei Mao dabei gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Jose (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...wenn hier völlig unreflektiert, quasi flapsig-augenzwinkernd, der neben Stalin wohl größte Massenmörder der Geschichte zitiert wird....



Sten, machste deinen nick wieder mal zum programm: hagelvoll?

"völlig unreflektiert", liebchen, wenn einer so wie du die linie "wer nicht für uns ist, der ist gegen uns"  aus reinem herzen vertritt, dann kann der sich schon mal wiederfinden in der angedichteten "unreflektierten" nähe zu, ach wie hieß der doch noch mal, war es goebbels?

merke: wirf niemals mit steinen, die so schwer sind, dass sie dir auf die füße fallen.


----------



## Fr33 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Oha, 
Nachdem ich die letzten Seiten gelesen habe... würde ich euch ja fast schon lieber alleine in euren zementierten Ansichten belassen.

Ist leider wie immer Leben. Immer mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen und ja betonen, man ist anders....und man war das nicht.

Jetzt sind es noch die C&R'ler, die Spaßangler, die Angelpuffbesucher - die am Pranger stehen .... na wartet mal ab, wenn man die beseitigt hat... meint ihr, wir als Angler werden dann in Ruhe gelassen? Ich denke nicht.....

Solange wir keine Lobby haben, sind wir leichte Beute für jeden Art Angriff. Wir zerfleischen uns bereits von innen....indem wir uns gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen.....C&R'ler gegen Kochtopfangler usw... dabei haben wir alle das selbe banale Hobby... Fische fangen mit der Angel!

Wir haben einen Verband der uns Angler inne hat - aber eig ein Naturschutzverband ist der uns Angler eher "duldet"....


----------



## Petrusjünger (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Oha,
> 
> Ist leider wie immer Leben. Immer mit dem Finger auf andere Zeigen und ja betonen, man ist anders....und man war das nicht.
> ...
> ..


 
Das ist die einfache Strategie, die auch schon aus dem Verbandsbrief von Klasing durchklang. "Wir, die guten Angler haben ja nix mit den bösen da zu tun, auf denen sie ja zu Recht herumprügeln, aber es ist jetzt total unfair, dass Sie nicht gezeigt haben, dass es auch so viele gute Angler wie wir gibt..."

"Bauernopfer-Strategie" nemmt man das, glaube ich.
Funktioniert im Schach aber nur, wenn man aktuell eine strategisch überlegene Position hat, ansonsten verliert man die Partie. Hat man diese strategische Überlegenheit nicht, hilft nur um jeden Bauern zu kämpfen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Jose schrieb:


> Sten, machste deinen nick wieder mal zum programm: hagelvoll?
> 
> Jose, ganz ehrlich, wenn man dir zu späterer Stunde hier bei deinen "Auswüchsen" so zuliest....sicher, daß wir nicht im selben Programm sind und du nur weniger verträgst?
> 
> ...



merke: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte beim Kacken die Tür schließen .
Mensch Jose, was denn heute los mit dir, nicht richtig in Form? 
Unter solche Plattitüden kann man ja kaum drunterstapeln|uhoh:


----------



## Fin (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ich sehe lediglich die bisherige "Öffendlichsarbeit" zB. der C&R-Fraktion als böses gesagt schädlich für uns alle an.



Das ist richtig. Das gewissenhafte, verantwortungsvolle Tun dahinter bleibt oftmals verborgen. Das C&R nicht überall verboten ,teilw. gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, nachhaltig, bestandsschonend, zur Schönheit des Zielfisches bekennend sein kann und immer C&D ist, wird kaum an die Öffentlichkeit herangetragen  ;+. Immer dreht es sich nur um das Foto #d


----------



## Deep Down (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Na ja, der Begriff "C&R" bzw. "catch and release" dürfte nun verbrannt sein und für immer mit der Bedeutung der reinen Trophäenangelei belastet sein!


----------



## Colophonius (20. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na ja, der Begriff "C&R" bzw. "catch and release" dürfte nun verbrannt sein und für immer mit der Bedeutung der reinen Trophäenangelei belastet sein!



Wegen einer Doku? 
Unsinn!

Edit:
Stammt das Zitat "Wer nicht für mich ist, der ist gegen mich" nicht von Jesus und nicht von den Nazis?!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Wegen einer Doku?
> Stammt das Zitat "Wer nicht für mich ist, der ist gegen mich" nicht von Jesus und nicht von den Nazis?!


 
Korrekt, aber lass die mal streiten. Hat doch Unterhaltungswert. |supergri

Zu Mao könnte man auch so einiges sagen, aber wir sind hier im Anglerforum (und in der Diskussion sollte man wenn möglich Chinesen dabei haben. Die haben zu der Person oft eine ganz andere Sicht. |bigeyes)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Korrekt, aber lass die mal streiten. Hat doch Unterhaltungswert. |supergri



Nix da, hier wird weder gestritten noch gestreikt, da vorne steht ein Schild-wir dürfen diesen Rasen nicht betreten!!

Also zurück zum Thema:




volkerma schrieb:


> Hat aus dem Board schon mal jemand einen Test in der genannten Richtung gemacht?
> Ich meine- Fische fangen, viele, am besten grosse, und die unter optimalen Bedingungen zurückgesetzt, und das in der Öffentlichkeit und hier dokumentiert?
> Das würde mich, ebenso wie die Reaktionen, interressieren.



Welche Richtung meinst du konkret?
Falls du die Reaktion auf fotografisch dokumentiertes C&R meinst, ein Freund von mir ist wegen einschlägiger Bilder/Berichte hier vor paar Jahren angezeigt worden, als Mitglied im damaligen "noch DAV" hat er nach Rücksprache direkt einen spezialisierten Anwalt gestellt bekommen, der sich der Sache angenommen hat-keine strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen.
Oder geht es dir um Hakmortalitäten, da hätte ich ein/zwei interessante Publikationen für dich.


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bevor du abhaust, verrat mir noch schnell, wieso eigentlich ausgerechnet dieser Smiley in der Signatur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist doch sonst auch ein cleveres Kerlchen...denk einfach mal nach dann kommst du auch alleine drauf..:m

Du würdest doch den Schwamm nehmen und den Lehrer am Kopf werfen....dann bist du zwar der Star in der Klasse aber grundsätzlich bringt dich das nicht weiter sondern wirft dich eher zurück.
Denk mal drüber nach.....


----------



## NedRise (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Guten Morgen @Merlin,

ich kann deine Meinung zum Thema "Spassangler" Signatur nachvollziehen. Und klar ist es ein bisschen provokant,aber den Spass gönnt ich mir.

Ich gehe nun mal aus Spass an der Freude angeln, es ist Passion und Inspiration und es bringt mich gut durch den Alltag. Letztes WE habe ich aber zwei Hechte mal entnommen da habe ich das spassige mit dem praktischen verbunden:q

Ansonsten denke ich das die meisten(im trööt) hier gar nicht so weit auseinander liegen, und sich bei einem persönlichen Gespräch schnell einig würden, weil man sich dann wahrscheinlich manche Spitzfindigkeit sparen würde. Das sind ja die tücken der non verbalen internet Kommunikation.

Und so lange es gesittet zu geht mach das Diskutieren ja auch Spass. 

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@Ned Rise

mit dem "ernsthaften Spassangler" kann ich leben :m


----------



## NedRise (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@Merlin, freut mich#h


----------



## Petrusjünger (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ansonsten denke ich das die meisten(im trööt) *hier gar nicht so weit auseinander liegen*, und sich bei einem persönlichen Gespräch schnell einig würden, ...


 
So einfach ist das leider nicht.
Man sollte schon darauf hinweisen, dass es hier unversöhnbare individuelle Standpunkte (zu denen man gerne jeweils stehen mag) gibt. 

Es gibt z.B. auf der einen Seite Angler, die reden von einer Unterscheidung in "vernünftige Angler" und unvernünftige Angler und wollen statt sich zu solidarisieren andere Angler, denen sie sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, erhaben fühlen an den öffentlichen Pranger stellen, mit dem Hintergedanken sich dadurch in der Öffentlichkeit Pluspunkte zu verschaffen.

Die anderen Angler denken, dass es besser ist, sich nicht auseinanderdividieren zu lassen und das Angeln in allen Formen (z.B. CuR, CuD, etc.) zu dulden, wie es im Ausland ja auch funktioniert. Zu dieser zweiten, toleranten solidarischen Einstellung gehört es auch, dass man sich mal mit Anglern solidarisieren muss, die anders angeln als man selbst und die zum Angeln andere Einstellungen haben als man selbst, auch in der Öffentlichkeit und in Diskussionen mit Nichtanglern gegenüber. 
Man fühlt sich jedenfalls diesen nicht überlegen und distanziert sich gleich, sondern versucht den anderen klarzumachen, dass das Angeln unterschiedliche Facetten enthält und dazu auch mal persönlich für nicht so schön empfundene Sachen gehören, wie überall anders (z.B. Sport) ja auch. 

Das sind grundsätzliche Einstellungsunterschiede, die sich nicht so einfach durch ein "wir liegen ja gar nicht so weit auseinander" wegwischen lassen. 

Folgendes Zitat, die diese erwähnte Einstellung der Nicht-Spaßangler-Fraktion zeigt, ist aus diesem Thread: 



> Wir Angler müssen auch mal Front machen gegen das Fehlverhalten einiger...
> Das würde dann auch von der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen werden wieviele vernüftige Angler es gibt die auch viele Dinge nicht daneben finden.


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@Petrusjünger

das hast du Recht....ich kann und will nicht das Fehlverhalten einzelner Angler gut heißen nur weil diese Menschen zufällig das selbe Hobby wie ich haben...#d


----------



## NedRise (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ich bin solidarisch nur angeln gehen mag ich nicht mit jedem, bitte nicht falschverstehen.

Ich gehe angeln mit Kollegen die meine Einstellung teilen, aber lasse die anderen in Ruhe so angeln wie sie mögen. Über selbstverstänlichkeiten wie Ufer vermüllen und sich sonstirgendwie daneben benehmen,brauchen wir nicht reden.

Das ist aber kein anglerspezifisches Problem.Deswegen distanziere ich mich nicht nur von Anglern die sich am Wasser daneben benehmen, sondern von allem die sich so benehmen als wären Sie alleine auf der Welt.

Grüsse.


----------



## NedRise (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Die anderen Angler denken, dass es besser ist, sich nicht auseinanderdividieren zu lassen und das Angeln in allen Formen (z.B. CuR, CuD, etc.) zu dulden, wie es im Ausland ja auch funktioniert. Zu dieser zweiten, toleranten solidarischen Einstellung gehört es auch, dass man sich mal mit Anglern solidarisieren muss, die anders angeln als man selbst und die zum Angeln andere Einstellungen haben als man selbst, auch in der Öffentlichkeit und in Diskussionen mit Nichtanglern gegenüber. 
Man fühlt sich jedenfalls diesen nicht überlegen und distanziert sich gleich, sondern versucht den anderen klarzumachen, dass das Angeln unterschiedliche Facetten enthält und dazu auch mal persönlich für nicht so schön empfundene Sachen gehören, wie überall anders (z.B. Sport) ja auch. 

Eben solange es sich um verschiedene Angel "Disziplinen" handelt, kein Problem.


Deswegen schrieb ich das mit dem auseinanderliegen.

:m


----------



## Petrusjünger (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Sich zu solidarisieren, erfordert eine bestimmte Toleranzfähigkeit und auch die Fähigkeit, andere Standpunkte/Sichtweisen mitzutragen.

Das fällt mir genauso schwer, wie Euch. 

Das Problem ist aber nicht, dass wir zuviele Angler haben, die sich "daneben" benehmen, sondern immer mehr Leute um uns herum, die uns immer mehr verbieten wollen, so dass wir uns schließlich alle irgendwann "daneben" benehmen werden.

Wer meinen Beitrag las, hat sehr wohl verstehen können, dass es nicht darum ging, Verbrechen zu decken, sondern sich mit dem Angeln als Ganzes, so wie es z.B. im Ausland auch legitim ausgeübt werden kann, zu verbinden und sich z.B. nicht, wenn mal wieder Bilder gezeigt werden, wo jemand einen Angelteich-Stör stolz in die Kamera hält oder mal ein Fisch unbetäubt herumliegt (aufm großen Meer bei Captain Iglo Standard) gleich Nase rümpfend zu distanzieren und nach neuen Gesetzen zu rufen und sich mt dem Chor der Angelgegner, wissend dass man ja der bessere Angler ist, zu solidarisieren, etc. s.o.


----------



## NedRise (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

#6@Petrusjünger.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Merlin schrieb:


> Außerdem sind wir beide NIE einer Meinung |supergri



Ach Merlin, daß tut mir doch eigentlich genau so weh wie dir.
Ich würde dich ja gerne mal loben, aber du machst es einem auch wirklich schwer wenn du immer solchen Pfeffer erzählst:|supergri



Merlin schrieb:


> mal ein anderes Beispiel:
> Wir haben eine (unnötige,bekloppte) Tempo 30 Zone....fast jeder fährt aber min. 50 km/h und hofft das die Polizei das nicht mitbekommt..von den anderen wird das stillschweigend geduldet.....
> Von den " Rasern " kommt doch keiner auf die Idee das im Internet zu verbreiten oder sein Tacho zu fotografieren wenn er 70 drauf hat mit der
> Begründung das habe ich immer schon gemacht , schneller fahren macht aber mehr Spass....ich lasse mir meine Freiheit nicht einschränken usw usw
> ...





Merlin schrieb:


> Du würdest doch den Schwamm nehmen und den Lehrer am Kopf werfen...





Merlin schrieb:


> @Petrusjünger
> 
> das hast du Recht....ich kann und will nicht das Fehlverhalten einzelner Angler gut heißen nur weil diese Menschen zufällig das selbe Hobby wie ich haben...#d




#g


edit:

Den Petrusjünger lobe ich jetzt mal für seinen Beitrag!#6


----------



## Sammael (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

30% aller Angler betreiben C&R bei ausgewachsenen Fischen, 
100% aller Angler essen Brot

Was sollte man nun verbieten?!


um mal mit ernst an die sache ranzugehen.
Was ist denn mit diesen ganzen petaleuten los? haben die keine anderen hobbies?
ich kenne menschen, die propagieren vegane Lebensweise und wollen kein Tier auf dem Gewissen haben, tragen aber Lederschuhe.
Mir geht diese ewige Diskussion auf die Nerven.
Tierschutz hin und her.
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn jeder sich mal an die eigene Nase fasst und nicht nur im Dreck des nachbarn wühlt?!


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sammael schrieb:


> 30% aller Angler betreiben C&R bei ausgewachsenen Fischen,
> 100% aller Angler essen Brot
> 
> Was sollte man nun verbieten?!



|kopfkrat
Schlechtes Angelwetter!:m


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was bitte ist an der Einstellung, daß man auch mal einen fotografierten Fisch zurücksetzten können sollte, ohne das rechtliche Konsequenzen drohen, problematisch und inwiefern ist das höchst umstritten?




Moin, 

laut anwaltlicher Ansicht ist ein *schnelles* Bild angemessen.

Bild - "Konstruktionen" , die den Fisch minutenlang aus dem Wasser lassen, aber nicht...und da ist der Weg zur Kamera sicher einzubeziehen.

Kann ich den Fisch kurz nach dem Landen fotografieren - oder muß ich erst die "Treppen" hochstiefeln, Zeugs fertigmachen etc. , was länger dauert...hältere ich ihn bspw. die halbe Nacht, nur um fotos im Morgenrot zu schiessen ?

Der Einzelfall ist hier entscheidend.


Wer lange "post" um den Fisch aus allen erdenklichen Blickwinkeln zu zeigen, hat ein Problem.

Das ist unabhängig von dem Vorsatz zu C+R immer eine Anzeige wert.

Zügiges Bild und schnell wieder rein schliesst sich nicht generell aus.

R.S.


----------



## fordfan1 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

|good:


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Und wenn irgendwo Karpfen Abfischen ist, dann schwimmen die Fische auch weiter, wenn sie 25 Minuten irgendwo im Schlamm gespackelt haben...aber der Angler, der 3 Minuten braucht, der muss sich vor Gericht verantworten.

Grade Karpfen und Störe sind perfekte Zurücksetzfische. Sie sind robust und kampfstark und überstehen Fotosessions ohne Probleme. 

Ich glaub ich melde bald ein Nebengewerbe als Fischer an. Dann brauch ich mir um diesen ganzen Mist, worum sich Angler sorgen müssen, nicht mehr kümmern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Sich zu solidarisieren, erfordert eine bestimmte Toleranzfähigkeit und auch die Fähigkeit, andere Standpunkte/Sichtweisen mitzutragen.
> 
> Das fällt mir genauso schwer, wie Euch.
> 
> ...



Auf den Punkt getroffen. #6


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> *Und wenn irgendwo Karpfen Abfischen ist, dann schwimmen die Fische auch weiter, wenn sie 25 Minuten irgendwo im Schlamm gespackelt haben...aber der Angler, der 3 Minuten braucht, der muss sich vor Gericht verantworten.*



Moin,

Fischerei unterliegt anderen Regeln, weil die Produktionsabläufe im oben genannten Zuchtbetrieb nunmal so ablaufen.

Der Fischer kann schon allein aufgrund der Menge keine Einzelschicksale beeinflussen.

Der vernünftige Grund zum Abfischen und Vermarkten der Karpfen ist selbsterklärend : Bereitstellung von Nahrung (Fisch) - das hat mit Spass-Fotos machen nichts zu tun.


Macht es Euch doch nicht so schwer - es ist doch reichlich für den vernünftigen Angler erlaubt...im Grunde genommen Alles gut; woher kommen eigentlich die selbstauferlegten Horror-Szenarien ständig?

Ich fühl´ mich gut beim Angeln |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## gopalfreak (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Ich habe mich schon in einem Facebookpost darüber ausgelassen, daher kopiere ich das einfach - das muss ich mir nicht 2x aus den Fingern saugen.


Schade, dass so wenig Angler Kompetenz in ihren Aussagen tragen wie Leute ungerechtfertigt irgendwelche Verbote fordern.
Ich  BIN bekennender Forellensee-Angler und das bedeutet in keinem Fall,  dass ich die "KZ" Becken von gefühlten 2x2m gut finde. Ich meide sie und gehe an meine anderen Seen. 

Im  Anglerboard Bericht werden einige meiner Seen im Umkreis gezeigt:  Waldsee-Reken (an dem ich noch heute morgen war), HeMa (mittlerweile  allerdings an den Betreiber der Barweiler Mühe verkauft) usw. Das hat  nichts mit Kinderbecken zu tun. Ich angle seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr und  weigere mich mit Idioten und Arschlöchern die Forellen nicht Abschlagen  über einen Kamm geschoren zu werden.
Grade  weil ich den Industrie "SnakeOil" Produkten nicht wirklich traue habe  ich wenigestens in meinem privaten mitteln ne kleine HP aufgesetzt (www.Forellensee-Angler.de) um grade mit dem Vorurteil aufzuräumen...

Und  nein ich gehe auch am Kanal, im DU-Hafen und an Ruhr und Co angeln...  Um auch das mal zu ersticken, dass "ForellenPuff-Angler" nichts anderes  können.

Von  den "Heiligen" unter den Anglern der C&R Fraktion halte ich  mindestens genauso wenig... Wochenlang Stellen anfüttern und dann einen  Karpfen für ein Foto rausziehen... Großartig!

Kaum  einer der C&R'ler hat das Zeug zum behandeln von Wunden für die  Fische dabei wenn man fragt... Also besser mal ruhig im Glashaus!

Wenn  ich hier lese: So wie Schleswig Holstein wäre alles gut bekomme ich  dezentes Sodbrennen... Eines der Bundesländer denen Tieschutz so  ********gal ist, dass mal Touristenscheine kaufen kann - toll!
Soviel Dazu - hier ist allerdings dank Seenlandschaft die wirtschaftliche Frage ohne Rückfrage zu priorisieren...

Was  die Jungs in Orange angeht - wer es braucht... Erfolge sieht man nur  auf Videos und in echt wenn man mal einen Tremarella-Jünger sieht  gewinnt wenn man denn zählen würde der lokale Opa mit der Pfauenfeder.  Allerdings ist der Unterschied, dass man keine 5 Ruten einer bestimmten  Serie oder Marke braucht 

Die  Diskussion der Überprüfungen und Auflagen für die "Bordelle" legt das  Veterinäramt / die untere Fischereibehörde. Ich bin schon über die  Entwicklung froh, dass fast überall Setzkescher verboten sind, da da  "Angler" mit Kinderspielzeug anrücken (30cm im Durchschnitt + 1m lang).  Warum sowas verkauft werden darf - keine Ahnung.

Also  wer so ein "Arsch an Arsch" angeln braucht... Ich nicht - aber blinde  Verbote von Leuten die ihre Kompetenz durch  eine Reportage haben oder  von sonstwoher... Nein danke.
Sorry  ich sehe das nicht ganz so "schwarz und weiss". Es ist komplett  reaktionär und meines Erachtens typisch "politisches polarisieren" wenn  jetzt so gehandelt wird.
Die kommerziellen Seen sind nun das Problem?
Was ist mit den Magazinen? Der Industrie?
Welsangeln am Po?
Es gibt einiges zu tun in dem Bereich - angefangen von den Prüfungen die immernoch auf dem Stand Ende der 70er Jahre ist!

Einheitliche Richtlinien an allen Seen - auch an Forellenseen. 
Warum sind Setzkescher hier erlaubt und dort verboten?
Das  Catch & release komplett verboten ist stimmt meines Wissenstands  nicht - da gab es mal ein Urteil indem ein Angler freigesprochen wurde!
Angler die mit dem Boot unterwegs sind und 3-4 Hechte angeln sollen jetzt gezwungen sein alles zu töten was maßig ist?
Das ist sinnvoll?

Sorry  - reaktionär und bis zur Schreibtischkante gedacht - da entstehen  solche Regeln und werden zum Leidwesen aller einfach beschlossen.
Wenn Blinde über Farbe reden....
Und  genau diese bestimmen über die Regeln. Ich wünsche mir eine komplette  Überarbeitung der Gesetze und Regeln und vor allem der Ausbildung!

Doch  das wiederum geht - ohen Probleme sogar: Das Tierschutzgesetz ist  "manchmal" eben nicht sooo wichtig wie die wirtschaftlichen Interessen  mancher Länder. In Schleswig Holstein darf mWn ein Touristenschein  käuflich erworben werden und das ohne irgendwelche Nachweise wie man mit Tieren umgeht. Da geht der Angeltourismus nämlich vor.
Und das ist nicht das einzige Bundesland! 
Ich  würde gerne Kollegen mitnehmen und heranführen - aber nur zugucken ist  "doof" und das kann ich verstehen. Warum sonst fahren so viele nach NL  oder auf die Kutter, Norwegen und Co - gefühlt 50% haben davon doch nie  eine Prüfung gehabt...Meine Freundin hat letztes Jahr November ihre  Prüfung angelegt - ich musste mit Engelszungen daraufhin öfters  erklären, dass Dinge die 1979 aktuell waren nichts mit realen Leben zu  tun haben was Ausrüstung und Co angeht.

Angler  werden mit schwachsinnigen Fragen zum auswendig lernen gezwungen  "Überflutete Wiese nach wievielen Tagen beangelbar" oder sowas. Praxis -  nicht da.
Auswerfen  - nichtmal versucht.  Waidgerechtes töten - woher wissen außer in der  Theorie? Definitiv schwachsinnige Gesetze die alles bestimmen damit  alles geregelt ist.... 
Was  würde passieren wenn jeder jeden Barsch am Kanal mitnimmt? Die nicht  vorhandene Cormoranpolitik hat gezeigt dass weder reagiert wird noch  etwas zeitnah getan wird. Von grundelplagen ganz zu schweigen...

Wir  haben trotz Industrie und viel Geld dass im Spiel ist keine Lobby wie  "angebliche Tierschützer" oder sonstige Weltverbesserer!

Ich  bin kein C&R'ler, klassischer Karpfenangler oder ähnliches. Oute  mich hauptsächlich als bekennender Forellensee-Angler! Und warum?
Weil  ich Forellen ESSE! Und die Qualität der Fische und Seen einen gewissen  Stand haben - ganz im Gegenteil zu den vielen Bereichen der anderen  Gewässer.
Und  ich rede von Seen und keinen KZ-Becken von 2x2m! An denen ich nicht mal  eine Kinderstipprute vollständig über die Länge nutzen könnte.

Ich  war in der letzten Woche Montag bei Naroda, Dienstag beim Waldsee in  Reken und von Donnerstan bis Samstag in der Grafenmühle... gefangen:  Danke Wetter fast nix - die Fische wollten halt nicht - ist auch mal so! beschwere ich mich: nein!

Die  Angler werden doch so erzogen - jedes Titelbild von Blinker & Co  zeigen den Leuten inklusive hitlisten diverse vorgelebten "Trophäen" -  finde es witzlos, dass jetzt am falschen Ende angefangen wird. Wie  gesagt - rein reaktionär.
Würde man die komplette Ausbildung mal anpassen und auch einen Fisch Waidgerecht töten müssten die Jungangler und frischen ohne väterliche Begleitperon sich nicht in Magazinen, Angelshops und dem Internet erkundigen was wie wo funktionieren muss...
Man schickt die jungen Leute auf die Strasse in die Hände der Industrie und wundert sich wo die so etwas vorgelebt bekommen??!! Geht's noch?

Wenn man jedes Angelmagazin mal anklagen sollte für jeden Fisch ohne Haken im Maul und Herzstich zwischen den Brustflossen gehen einige Jahre ins Land und die Juristen sind beschäftigt....

Leute die EINEN PLAN HABEN müssten mal alles überarbeiten. Meine Angst ist nur, dass das ähnlich "kompetent" läuft wie bei Hackerparagraphen und Energiegesetzen. Wider jeder menschlichen und fachlichen Logik für Bildzeitungsleser bestimmt... Hauptsache der Stammtisch ist zufrieden....

Just my  Cents - wir werden sehen wo es hinläuft. Ggf. müssen auch echte Angler wie die ohne Angelschein nach NL flüchten um angeln zu können...


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Servus gopalfreak,

ich habe deinen Post jetzt 2mal gelesen - dennoch weiss ich nicht was du damit aussagen willst. Denn in meinen Augen widersprichst du dir zu oft.... #c

Leute sollen einen Angelschein und damit eine fachl. Nachweis haben -  aber du beschwerst dich, dass du niemanden mal mit zum Angeln nehmen kannst, da der Zugang eben durch die Prüfung/ Scheinpflicht verwehrt ist.... das ist für mich ein Widerspruch in sich.

Du schreibst aus deiner Sicht als "Forellensee-Angler" - distanziert sich verbal ausufernd gegen die gezeigten Angler und prangerst C&R'ler usw. an. Ist das der richtige Weg? Ich denke nicht....

So kam dein Post für mich rüber - mal sehen was die anderen meinen....


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Du schreibst aus deiner Sicht als "Forellensee-Angler" - distanziert sich verbal ausufernd gegen die gezeigten Angler und prangerst C&R'ler usw. an. Ist das der richtige Weg? Ich denke nicht....



Das machen viele Leute so, die ausschliesslich am FoPu angeln. Und später wundern sich genau diese Leute, warum die FoPu Angelei komplett verboten wurde.

Ich kann über solche Ansichten nur den Kopf schütteln.

Btw. Was war denn an den gezeigten Anglern so schlimm?
Einzelhaken, große Kescher, Abhakmatte...in anderen Ländern hätte es dafür eine Auszeichnung für vorbildlichen Umgang mit Fischen gegeben und hier gibts nur Häme von den 100% Kochtopfanglern (die ihre Fische fangen und verkaufen :m).


----------



## NedRise (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gopalfreak schrieb:


> I
> 
> Von  den "Heiligen" unter den Anglern der C&R Fraktion halte ich  mindestens genauso wenig... Wochenlang Stellen anfüttern und dann einen  Karpfen für ein Foto rausziehen... Großartig!
> 
> Kaum  einer der C&R'ler hat das Zeug zum behandeln von Wunden für die  Fische dabei wenn man fragt... Also besser mal ruhig im Glashaus!



Genauso Pauschal und polemisch, wo ist das Problem? Jedem das seine, ich angele auf verschiedene Arten, manchmal auch auf Karpfen, mit füttern, übernachten und bei in meinen Augen besonderen Fischen auch mit Photo. 

Bin ich beim z.B. feedern ein guter Angler und beim Karpfenangeln ein schlechter oder wie?

Ich habe auch kein Problem mit den Touri scheinen finde es gut das jeder im Urlaub mal angeln kann.

Jedem das seine ich weiss noch nicht so genau worauf du hinauswillst,nicht Böse gemeint.

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## NedRise (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das machen viele Leute so, die ausschliesslich am FoPu angeln. Und später wundern sich genau diese Leute, warum die FoPu Angelei komplett verboten wurde.
> 
> Ich kann über solche Ansichten nur den Kopf schütteln.
> 
> ...



Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine Ahnung was den "Puffanglern" da vorgeworfen wurde. Bis auf das missglückte "Störbetäuben"|uhoh:, und den Herzstich ohne Betäubung.

Ein paar eher einfache malocher die ihr Wochenende im Angelpark verbringen, nicht ständig darüber philosofieren was ein richtiger Angler ist und Fische fangen.:qDas war jetzt auch etwas polemisch.

Gruss.

Michael


----------



## glavoc (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das machen viele Leute so, die ausschliesslich am FoPu angeln. Und später wundern sich genau diese Leute, warum die FoPu Angelei komplett verboten wurde.
> 
> Ich kann über solche Ansichten nur den Kopf schütteln.
> 
> ...



Zumal, und das will ich hier noch mal kurz anmerken: Die gezeigten "Trophäenangler" waren tipp-topp ausgerüstet...teilweise Tausende von Euro...Alles nur vom feinsten - da denke ich mal dass die sicher einen Angelschein haben ?
Und dann die Störszene...der Reporter zwingt die beiden Angler förmlich jetzt den Stör abzuschlagen...die haben alles dabei, riesiger Kescher(sicher mir Gummi, ohne Knoten und so), eine unglaubliche Abhakmatte  und lösen den Haken eigentlich ganz gut...als diese jedoch den Stör töten sollen, sind diese natürlich vollkommen unvorbereitet...und wahrscheinlich auch total unsicher (vor der Kamara, das "Fernsehen", das Drängen des Reporters)...und so ein Störschädel...hätten wohl einen kleinen Hammer mithaben sollen...
Eigentlich ist der BÖSE BUBE in der Szene für mich der Reporter...lässt das Tier töten, nur damit er seine Wunschszene bekommt....Ach ich könnte...#q


----------



## NedRise (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Der Stör Angler hätte mal lieber gesagt er mag keinen Stör,und fertig,ich hätte den nicht abgeschlagen,Kamera hin oder her...


----------



## Marrec83 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Habt ihr nen Link für das Video bzw. Reportage ?


----------



## glavoc (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



NedRise schrieb:


> Der Stör Angler hätte mal lieber gesagt er mag keinen Stör,und fertig,ich hätte den nicht abgeschlagen,Kamera hin oder her...



Ja, eben...Hätte er tun sollen. Jedoch nicht der Carsten Rau...der lässt nich locker 

kann sich jeder selber ne Meinung bilden, hier der Link:

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/videos/minuten1059.html


----------



## gopalfreak (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus gopalfreak,
> 
> ich habe deinen Post jetzt 2mal gelesen - dennoch weiss ich nicht was du damit aussagen willst. Denn in meinen Augen widersprichst du dir zu oft.... #c
> 
> ...



Sorry aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen könnte mein Post wirklich etwas irritierend wirken. Dabei ging es darum, dass Leute verschiedener Fraktionen komplett vorverurteilen. Reine C&R Angler sind nicht der richtige Weg. Dass man Kollegen mal zum Angeln bringen kann und dafür wie beim Jugendfischereischein die Verantwortung schriftlich übernimmt sollte doch  möglich sein. Ein erfahrener Angler ist mehr wert als jeder bestandene Angelkurs.
Ich weiss nicht wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist - aber in NRW ist die Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung jenseits von jeder Praxis. Das "Praxisnahe" dort sind das Zusammenstecken von Ruten und das Ablegen von "Köderkarten" auf Hakenpakete.

Wie man Maden auf den Haken bringt, eine Ködernadel nutzt und vor allem wie man waidgerecht mit dem gefangenen Fisch umgeht wird nur auf Papier beschrieben - wenn überhaupt...

Nichtmal ein Film über das richtige Betäuben und Abstechen...

Dass solche Leute dann am Forellensee dumm gucken ist traurig und leider ohne Person die sich auskennt ein Produkt der eigenen Ausbildung und ein Armutszeugnis in meinen Augen.

Ich wurde noch nie am Forellensee von einem Fischereiaufseher nach Papieren gefragt - warum nicht?
Wieso gibt es noch die Setzkescher an manchen Seen?
Wieso hacken gerne Vereinsangler auf "ForellenPuff" Anglern rum, wo ihre Seen doch auch besetzt werden wie eben dieser?

Leider weiss ich selbst dass es keine "Gesamtlösung" gibt - gut wäre eine C&D Catch and Decide Lösung die auf gesundem Menschenverstand beruht - leider ist es mit dem Menschenverstand nicht sooo weit bei vielen...


----------



## Sharpo (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gopalfreak schrieb:


> Sorry aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen könnte mein Post wirklich etwas irritierend wirken. Dabei ging es darum, dass Leute verschiedener Fraktionen komplett vorverurteilen. Reine C&R Angler sind nicht der richtige Weg. Dass man Kollegen mal zum Angeln bringen kann und dafür wie beim Jugendfischereischein die Verantwortung schriftlich übernimmt sollte doch  möglich sein. Ein erfahrener Angler ist mehr wert als jeder bestandene Angelkurs.
> Ich weiss nicht wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist - aber in NRW ist die Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung jenseits von jeder Praxis. Das "Praxisnahe" dort sind das Zusammenstecken von Ruten und das Ablegen von "Köderkarten" auf Hakenpakete.
> 
> Wie man Maden auf den Haken bringt, eine Ködernadel nutzt und vor allem wie man waidgerecht mit dem gefangenen Fisch umgeht wird nur auf Papier beschrieben - wenn überhaupt...
> ...



Es gibt kein Setzkescherverbot.
er ist eine gute möglichkeit seinen Fang frisch zu halten.


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

@ Sharpo

nicht ganz korrekt. ich darf am Rhein keinen Setzkescher nehmen.... wegen dem Wellenschlag  Schon hab ich mein "Setzkescherverbot" - auch wenn mein Setzkescher den Vorgaben entspricht (3,50m lang - 50cm Durchmesser - Knotenloses Material).


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



glavoc schrieb:


> als diese jedoch den Stör töten sollen, sind diese natürlich vollkommen unvorbereitet...und wahrscheinlich auch total unsicher (vor der Kamara, das "Fernsehen", das Drängen des Reporters)...und so ein Störschädel...hätten wohl einen kleinen Hammer mithaben sollen...
> Eigentlich ist der BÖSE BUBE in der Szene für mich der Reporter...lässt das Tier töten, nur damit er seine Wunschszene bekommt....Ach ich könnte...#q



In der Szene konnten die Angler nur verlieren.

Entweder sie setzten den Fisch zurück = Pöse, Pöse Trophäenangler.

Sie schlagen den Fisch ab, wie gezeigt (weil sie nicht drauf vorvereitet sind) und das ganze läuft nicht ganz waidgerecht ab = unfähige Angler.

Oder sie hätten tatsächlich so eine kleine Big Game Keule oder einen Hammer dabei gehabt und hätten da vor laufender Kamera sowas von einen auf den Schädel gezimmert, dass der Fisch sofort völlig waidgerecht betäubt (oder eher tot) gewesen wäre. Hier wären die Angler dann die brutalen Fischtöter gewesen, die in unermesslicher kaltschnäutziger Brutalität so einem Lebewesen das Licht ausknipsen.

Ich kann trotzdem immernoch nicht begreifen, dass der Angelparkbesitzer so blöd gewesen ist, und Leute vom NDR auf sein Gelände lässt. Und warum er sie nicht verwiesen hat, als klar wurde in welche Richtung das ganze geht...bzw. dass die Angler dort nicht gut abschneiden werden.

Hier war wohl die Hoffnung auf Werbung und Geld zu groß...


Und noch was: Erinnert ihr euch noch an die Dorsch Szene in der Küche? Wo der Herr Rau davon faselt, das bei seinem letzten Angeltörn ein paar "Dorsche seinem Haken zu nahe gekommen sind"...

Welcher Angler entschuldigt sich denn dafür, das er am Ende des Angeltages was gefangen hat? Wenn ich einen Köder mit haken runterlasse, dann ist das erklärte Ziel, das dort ein Fisch draufgehen und möglichst hängen bleiben soll. Er schwafelt aber entschuldigend von "zu nahe gekommen" und das er ja quais garnichts dafür konnte, dass seine Kinder nun Fisch für 2 essen müssen...

Ich bleibe dabei. Der Typ ist kein Angler!


----------



## Hawk321 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Die Politik hat mal wieder massiv versagt. C&R ist beinahe Weltweit gewollt und teil des Naturschutzes. Wer das nicht kapiert...tja....


Das Problem liegt in den immer wilderen Angelmedien, die Massenfänge propagieren und als toll empfinden, obwohl 0 Nutzen gegeben ist. 80Forellen am Teich??? Wofür???

Schwarzangler in Massen -besonders am Rhein- die alles kaputt schlagen was Schuppen hat, totalle Vermüllung unserer Gewässer - wieder besonders der Rhein-

und ganz schlimm, das Wettkampfangeln mit xx Kilogramm an Weissfisch, der tatsächlich verreckt und nicht genutzt wird.

Dinge, die lt. Gesetz untersagt sind...nur nicht kontrolliert werden, weil der Staatsapparat unfähig ist.

Beinahe 1 Jahrzehnt lang, hat die BRD eine gigantische Abmahnwelle erlebt. Geködert durch tolle Sharingsoftware, dann gewartet und dann abkassiert. So passiert auch es hier bei uns...

Jahrelang die Angler geködert mit tollen Berichten, Bildern usw. so, das Hinz und Kunz strafrechtlich verfolgt werden?! Absolut Absurd!

Generell wäre Feedern, Match, Carp, Stippangeln usw. dann völlig unnütze! Selbst das Spinnfischen müsste man verbieten, da die Köder beim Hänger das Gewässer verschmutzen.

Öko Terrorismus nenne ich das.

Ja, die Gigantenteichanlagen sind abartig und völlig fehl am Platze -jedenfalls in der jetzigen Form-. Doch auch das ist Hausgemacht.


Deutschland schafft sich ab, so einfach ist das. In allen Bereichen!


----------



## gopalfreak (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*

Wenn waidgerecht heisst: Betäuben, Abstechen, Haken lösen... Wie funktioniert ein Setzkescher rein rechtlich?
Ich darf theoretisch bei Auslegung der Lage bei maßigen Fische nicht den Haken entfernen ohne ihn vorher waidgerecht zu töten....

Habe ich ehrlich gesagt nie verstanden - für mich ein Paradoxon...


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



gopalfreak schrieb:


> Wenn waidgerecht heisst: Betäuben, Abstechen, Haken lösen... Wie funktioniert ein Setzkescher rein rechtlich?



Na wie ein Aquarium - nur in freier Wildbahn eben.

Der Fisch bleibt in seinem Element bis er waidgerecht getötet wird.


Er soll ja am Ende des Angeltages noch frisch sein!#6



gopalfreak schrieb:


> Ich darf theoretisch bei Auslegung der Lage bei maßigen Fische nicht den  Haken entfernen ohne ihn vorher waidgerecht zu töten....



....wenn er sofort versorgt werden soll.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. September 2013)

*AW: Der Stein rollt...*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> In der Szene konnten die Angler nur verlieren.
> 
> Entweder sie setzten den Fisch zurück = Pöse, Pöse Trophäenangler.
> 
> ...






...auch wenn ich sonst ziemlich oft mit Deiner Äußerung kritisch "gehe" , das war ein :

|good:|good:|good:

R.S.


----------

